# CWS Resort



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Here we are, all together, as we sing our song, happily! :-D 

Hello my CWS and welcome the the new thread for the Resort. So glad to see you've made it. Moving is such a pain, but we gotta do what we gotta do. So grab those needles, your WIP bags and pull up a rocking chair. Enjoy!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

i can find utube courses, but i wanted someone near me..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=knitting+chart+reading&oq=knitting+chart+reading&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_nf=1&gs_l=youtube.3...1171.1171.0.3874.1.1.0.0.0.0.438.438.4-1.1.0.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

but we are all close at heart


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

come to MA. I'll show you. If I can do it, ANYONE can do it.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

So sorry Nina. :\

I'd say we can send her a VDAY Goodie basket  I'm up for it too.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> :? ever get the feeling we are being watched? :shock: :hunf:


LOL I Concur!


----------



## minnie purl (Apr 18, 2012)

Guess what? Registered as minniepurl. I am here.



Barbara Ann said:


> Here we are, all together, as we sing our song, happily! :-D
> 
> Hello my CWS and welcome the the new thread for the Resort. So glad to see you've made it. Moving is such a pain, but we gotta do what we gotta do. So grab those needles, your WIP bags and pull up a rocking chair. Enjoy!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi. How are you? Who are you?


----------



## minnie purl (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi love. Here as minnie purl. Alberta



citynenanyc said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > :? ever get the feeling we are being watched? :shock: :hunf:
> ...


----------



## minnie purl (Apr 18, 2012)

It's me, it's me.
Alberta


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

You are a minniepurl. :lol: :lol: Love it. Are you having fun with your sister? We have missed you.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi!!!!! =D So happy to hear from you! 

How are you?? And Jackie and Sally??


----------



## minnie purl (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh, I am on a timed computer. Boo-Hoo. My friends don't know me.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I Know you. Is Minniepurl here to stay, are is Minnie just visiting.


----------



## minnie purl (Apr 18, 2012)

We are fine. Jackie is resting and Sally and I are shopping and doing mischief here on KP. What a job to try to become a new identity.



citynenanyc said:


> Hi!!!!! =D So happy to hear from you!
> 
> How are you?? And Jackie and Sally??


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What have you and Jackie been up to?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Where have you two chicks been shopping?


----------



## minnie purl (Apr 18, 2012)

Yesterday ran her to the doctor in Lynchburg, and came home and went to eat at Ruby Tuesday. Have enough leftover to have supper. 


Bitsey said:


> What have you and Jackie been up to?


----------



## minnie purl (Apr 18, 2012)

At a fabric and yarn store of course.

.


Bitsey said:


> Where have you two chicks been shopping?


----------



## minnie purl (Apr 18, 2012)

Likely just for the visit, but i kind of like it.



Bitsey said:


> I Know you. Is Minniepurl here to stay, are is Minnie just visiting.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Is this a nice yarn shop in Farmville? How are the fabrics? I bet there are alot of quilters there in Farmville.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Be back Alberta, have to go and check my sauce on the stove simmering.


----------



## minnie purl (Apr 18, 2012)

Nicwe fabric, yarn not so much. Prices pretty good. It is an Amish store on the way into Fville.



Bitsey said:


> Is this a nice yarn shop in Farmville? How are the fabrics? I bet there are alot of quilters there in Farmville.


----------



## minnie purl (Apr 18, 2012)

I am going to say bye for now. Sally is sitting there reading a book, and we are only half done with shopping. My love to everybody. Watch for minnie purl. No avatar, but now I can be here when I can get to town. All of you stay well and happy.
Alberta


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Good to hear from you Alberta, why did you change your id?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm glad you're all ok. Hugs for all of you!! 

You could use your same user id Alberta.....

I don't think the "lurker" was you! In fact, i'm sure!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Where'd everyone go??


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

She went shopping with her sis....


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Alberta is so sweet Nina. And she's soooo huggable! 

Are you a hugger? I'm not too much of a touchy-feely person, but i guess it mostly depends on who it is.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tania, I am a New Yorker.. we aren't really huggable.. but depends on who it is...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

LOL Thought so... didn't want to assume though


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> :-D Yes I know, and we are all royal. I hate re-starting this sock but I am doing it. I cannot believe I ordered more yarn. just 5 hanks...like I needed it?!


My daughter really is a royal... she married Mr. Royle. They are the Royle couple, LOL...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Have any of you used the yarn I got you in Argentina yet???


Not yet... it's just dolling up my stash right now.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

As usual, I'm late to the party... And Minnie PURL-- how cute!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D :-D :-D My mail came! My mail came! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: Barbara....thank you I love the yarn you sent. You should not have done that. But I love you for it. Thank you the colors are wild. I will have hubby take pics(actually guide me taking pics) and show you the wonderful yarns, plus my last pair of socks. Oh, my gosh. they are beautiful. I feel guilty. I always feel guilty...I am jewish. What can I say. Thank you. Love you to pieces...thank you.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Ok, chicks, almost time for dinner. I will check in later.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Show us!! Show us!!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

minnie purl said:


> Nicwe fabric, yarn not so much. Prices pretty good. It is an Amish store on the way into Fville.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE Amish stores. Such yummy things.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

minnie purl said:


> Likely just for the visit, but i kind of like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it too! :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I'm glad you're all ok. Hugs for all of you!!
> 
> You could use your same user id Alberta.....
> 
> I don't think the "lurker" was you! In fact, i'm sure!


We ALL know who the lurker is. :roll:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Alberta is so sweet Nina. And she's soooo huggable!
> 
> Are you a hugger? I'm not too much of a touchy-feely person, but i guess it mostly depends on who it is.


I kept hugging you all weekend!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Tania, I am a New Yorker.. we aren't really huggable.. but depends on who it is...


I will be hugging you!!!! :shock:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > :-D Yes I know, and we are all royal. I hate re-starting this sock but I am doing it. I cannot believe I ordered more yarn. just 5 hanks...like I needed it?!
> ...


to cute :thumbup:


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

good morning everyone! Nice to wake up and have some Chatter to read with my breakfast.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I am a VERY huggy person. I love hugs and I love giving hugs. That probably doesn't surprise any of you, but what would surprise you all is that I am so so shy! :shock:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

G'day Tracy!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I sent Susan 2 hanks of sock yarn that I got at the faire as a "thank you" for the lovely bag she made me.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

She said she would have hubby help her take a pic tomorrow. They are pretty, one in red and one in green. It's a hand dyed tonal. I think! I can't remember!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Evening one and all. I did not grown up being huggable. But the man I married had a extremely hugging family. and well, it just kind of overtakes you and you become a giant hugger.! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

yes yes...I love them to pieces :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I had to fight with myself to send them. I wanted to keep them even though I bought them for you. You can ask Tania. But they are so pretty!
Just kidding about wanting to keep them, I got them just for you!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > Tania, I am a New Yorker.. we aren't really huggable.. but depends on who it is...
> ...


Great!! Can't wait... can you hear the dripping sarcasm??? ROTFLMAO!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > knittingneedles said:
> ...


Yes I can, but that won't stop me! :twisted:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm sure it won't!!!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I can just see Barb chasing Nina round in cirles trying to get a hug!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

And Barb says she's shy!! RIGHT!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> And Barb says she's shy!! RIGHT!!!!


Ok, I pretend I'm shy.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, I will be right behind Barb chasing you around. I can see it now....How hysterical!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

trasara said:


> I can just see Barb chasing Nina round in cirles trying to get a hug!


I'll tackle her ass! :shock:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'll go one way, Susan the other, and we'll corner Nina and attack!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I am a VERY huggy person. I love hugs and I love giving hugs. That probably doesn't surprise any of you, but what would surprise you all is that I am so so shy! :shock:


No WAY... :mrgreen:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

hahaha


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

It's one way to get exercise after all the knitting.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

So are you having a knit in at your place for the webs sale Barb?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, darling chicklets, off to my chair my crime is on TV. I will check in later.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

trasara said:


> So are you having a knit in at your place for the webs sale Barb?


I'd love to! Will you come?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Ok, darling chicklets, off to my chair my crime is on TV. I will check in later.


Enjoy Bits!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > So are you having a knit in at your place for the webs sale Barb?
> ...


If only!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

me too!!! going for dinner! Later chickies


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I would have everyone here in a heart beat. I wish I were rich so I could get you all here. Can you just imagine all of us in one place! OMG. HEAVEN!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Right now I'm working on getting Tania up here! I think we feed each others' addiction.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

So true!! I want to be rich so I can take over that B&B and bring everyone over!!! Remember we are a resort???!!!??? that would be awesome!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

http://www.obtampons.com/apology

LMFAO YOU HAVE GOT TO TRY THIS!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OMG, hilarious!!!!! how do they do that???


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't know, but I just loved it. I even played it a second time putting Mike's name in and almost pissed my pants watching Mike watch it when the guy rips his sleeve off and his name is there. WAY TOO FUNNY!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> http://www.obtampons.com/apology
> 
> LMFAO YOU HAVE GOT TO TRY THIS!


LOl Forget the coupon I'll just take him!!!!!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I don't know, but I just loved it. I even played it a second time putting Mike's name in and almost pissed my pants watching Mike watch it when the guy rips his sleeve off and his name is there. WAY TOO FUNNY!


Barb!! you just made me spit coffee across the desk!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

trasara said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know, but I just loved it. I even played it a second time putting Mike's name in and almost pissed my pants watching Mike watch it when the guy rips his sleeve off and his name is there. WAY TOO FUNNY!
> ...


 :shock: Why? What I do?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

at least the coffee didn't go all over the computer.

It couldn't do kal's name


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

trasara said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.obtampons.com/apology
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm having a ball playing everyone's name!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


I had a mouthful of coffee when I read the comment about mike and it was either spit of choke!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> at least the coffee didn't go all over the computer.
> 
> I can imagine trying to explain that to Matt!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

That was really clever... but what are they apologizing for?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

And thank God I don't need their PRODUCT any more.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I have no idea, I don't need them either! LOL


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-75078-1.html
Check this out, everyone is concerned about the red dye running and how to bleach it out I am more bothered about why would you wash kitchen things(pot holder / dishcloth with your underwear!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> And thank God I don't need their PRODUCT any more.


ditto!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Got to pop out for a bit, talk later.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-75078-1.html
> Check this out, everyone is concerned about the red dye running and how to bleach it out I am more bothered about why would you wash kitchen things(pot holder / dishcloth with your underwear!!!


Yeah... ick.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I feel like I'm caught in a vicious cycle of forms and paperwork... so much going on at my house right now! Taxes are done, but theres still more stuff to deal with! Too, too much. I'm going to go veg on the couch in a little while, after I do some small sewing jobs for the hubster.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

that's nasty. Might as well use the dish cloth to clean the bathroom toilet and then do the dishes. Nasty nasty nasty.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I haven't knit since Sunday.. knit 1/2 a row last night.. got to get more done..

So I am going to sign off and do a Bitsey thing... sit in my chair (which one is that??) and knit and watch crime shows!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Me too. I don't feel like I've gotten much knitting in this week at all. VERY little over the weekend. And Saturday I have to work on my colorwork hat for class. Last class is Sunday and I'm only half way thru the hat!!

Goodnight CWS.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Back from my little trip out I had lunch with a friend for her birthday. She is the lady I made the shawl for she loved it which is always nice. We then had a wander up the main street and could help but pop into my lys I was good I only got one ball of the sirdar crofter that I needed to make another little cardi as I still had most of a ball left fom the last one. Oh and the buttons for it as well. just a little nibble but very satisfying!! Here is the completed shawl modelled by DD.

The shawl is a very very simple pattern done on huge needles.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Using the huge needles the tension is a bit dodgey.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Good morning ladies.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Morning 

Thats a pretty shawl Tracy. Love the colors! Your picture is pretty too! Nice to see you


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I went into my lys yesterday too.... to finally pick up the knitters pride dpns i ordered weeks ago. They had a "Wednesday sale" and i didnt buy any yarn! Just some buttons they had on sale.... the sale was their "crappy" stuff.... i use the term loosely cause the yarns they carry are super nice but it wasnt their nicest yarn...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

It's nice even if it is just a couple of buttons! makes you feel good! T
Thanks I found this photo earlier and thought it wasn't half bad so I though I would visit with you all for a while.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

trasara said:


> The shawl is a very very simple pattern done on huge needles.


Very pretty, Tracy. Good morning,all. I see all of you are in great form, lol. Took me a while to get caught up reading all the pages. You all have so much fun!!!
It is so neat some of you are close enough to get together. You have so much fun and that is super.
Not much of a hugger here, but will hug on occasion, lol. 
Like Bonnie, life has been very hectic. The third quilt for the week comes off the longarm today and I need to clean house. Did spend yesterday afternoon at the LYS with the girls working on my KAL. I'm starting the decreases for the armholes-thank goodness. Thought I'd neve get to that point. 
Must pay some bills and get to the quilting. Have a super day, all.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Just a quick hello before running off to the office. I will catch up when I get there! Love the new avatar Tracy. You are a very attractive woman. 

The shawl is gorgeous. And I just the the turkey broach on it! So cute!

Ok, until later~


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

lol it's peacock, but I guess it could be a turkey with it's feathers puffed out. Saw some turkeys at the show boy they are not an attractive creature are they?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

alright, so I don't know my fowl


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Guess who doesnt want to put her new project down!!!! Cant say that im addicted but i sure am being compulsive with these socks!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

You go Girl!!! I knew you would take off once you got started!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm gonna try to go through some of my patterns, so when we go to Webs I'm choosing yarns to match up with them. So I get the right amounts right there and then. Problem is, I have THOUSANDS of patterns!!! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't wait for you to come to MA!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Guess who doesnt want to put her new project down!!!! Cant say that im addicted but i sure am being compulsive with these socks!!!


yeah! Tania, glad you are enjoying making them.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Well I hope you all have a lovely day, I have been crocheting tonight using some of the peaches and cream to make a liner for my tray that I keep my tea coffee and sugar in on the kitchen bench. But it is after 11 and I need to go to bed. Talk tomorrow.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sleep tight Tracy! Chat in the morning


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanksl!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Cant wait to get there!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

How the hell did I get to be the top user????? Geeezzzz ... and I'm the shy one!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Shy?? In your toes! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Shy?? In your toes! LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barb, I started another sock with the new yarn and my new Knitters pride dpns..... Me likey! It feels so smooth. I didn't have any trouble casting on or doing the first couple of rows. Started last night. and have about an inch done. Was also watching one of the Craftsy classes i ordered.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

You go girl. Your addiction is about to kick in! We will look for tons of sock yarn at Webs! LOL And don't forget, you have that book we got at Rhinebeck last year. It's a fun book, I love it.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm going to see what designs i can come up with from the book.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Good morning all, slept late this am. Hope to take pics later today. Not feeling too spry today. I am toying with the idea of going back to Doc. But we shall see. Later chicklets.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, tracy , my manners. I love your new pic. Your shawl is beautiful...love it with the pin.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

so.... question.

What's up with the short needles for socks? My new dpns are 6" bc it was recommended I get those for ease and practicality. 

But as I'm going along, I feel like the needles should be smaller. 

So the question is, should I be getting a set of shorter needles, lets say like 4"? Even if I only use them for socks, I'm ok with that. But is there I reason I should not use them? I have small fingers.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OH no Bitsey! Is it your cold that's lingering or other stuff?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> :-D Good morning all, slept late this am. Hope to take pics later today. Not feeling too spry today. I am toying with the idea of going back to Doc. But we shall see. Later chicklets.


Maybe you did the tomato planting? Take care of yourself Bitsey!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Where'd everyone go?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow Tracy, I love the colors of the shawl. How easy is it to use those big needles.. Didn't you just start it and you are already finished! 

Susan, take care!! Do not wait to see a Dr if you aren't sure what is wrong with you..

Well, I am in bed.. something happened to my back and I can't move!!! Barely can walk.. It happens to me about once every 2 to 3 years.. Pinched nerve or something.. OUCH!!! A true pain!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OMG! I hope it passes Nina! You've been busy unpacking and giving that back a work out. Not so surprised you did something to it. Take it easy (as if you had a choice).


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, Nina am sorry about your back. Do you have any muscle relaxers? Flexarile is a good one. If you stay in bed after taking that it should do you right.I ran to town to buy some activa. I am worried because I took an antibiotic for this cold and I am concerned it may be leading to c-diff. They kill off sometimes the good bacteria. So I will see if this goes away. Hope it does, so it does not mean I cannot take good meds. We shall see. Off to knit.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

OMG...how do I report something to Admin. I went to links and resources and cliucked onto "Extreme Knitting Site" and it was porn.. This awful!! Disgusting! Help!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, I e-mailed knitting paradise. Let's see if anything happens. Gosh that was awful


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bits, go to Help at the top of the page. Click in Admin and send a PM!

That's so wrong!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb, Admin has asked me to send a link.....can you do it. I do not know how to send a link.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I told them where it was, I just do not see the problem.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't want to open it because I'm on my work computer. I would not be able to send it until later tonight.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I looked for it. but i think its gone already...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Back from my little trip out I had lunch with a friend for her birthday. She is the lady I made the shawl for she loved it which is always nice. We then had a wander up the main street and could help but pop into my lys I was good I only got one ball of the sirdar crofter that I needed to make another little cardi as I still had most of a ball left fom the last one. Oh and the buttons for it as well. just a little nibble but very satisfying!! Here is the completed shawl modelled by DD.
> 
> The shawl is a very very simple pattern done on huge needles.


HELLO!

Tracy, your shawl turned out lovely. Can see why she loved it... And your trip out sounded nice. It's so much fun to have lunch with a friend and if there's an LYS in the mix, then it's even better!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Guess who doesnt want to put her new project down!!!! Cant say that im addicted but i sure am being compulsive with these socks!!!


When you are in the mood for socks, nothing else but socks will do...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> :-D Good morning all, slept late this am. Hope to take pics later today. Not feeling too spry today. I am toying with the idea of going back to Doc. But we shall see. Later chicklets.


Sorry, Bits... hope you get to feeling better before your BIRTHDAY on Saturday!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> so.... question.
> 
> What's up with the short needles for socks? My new dpns are 6" bc it was recommended I get those for ease and practicality.
> 
> ...


4 is a little short-- doable but you'll spend too much time worrying and making sure your sts aren't falling off the ends. I love my Brittany Birch needles for socks. They are 5" long and a perfect length for sock knitting. They are nice wood, not slippery, and light weight. Win-win-win. Plus Brittany company will replace them free if and when they break. I've had them do it many times for me.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I like longer needles, that way I never worry that the sts would fall off.. worked with 5 and had a hard time.. plus, when I have to put all the sts on 2 needles, 6 works well for that... JMHO...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Wow Tracy, I love the colors of the shawl. How easy is it to use those big needles.. Didn't you just start it and you are already finished!
> 
> Susan, take care!! Do not wait to see a Dr if you aren't sure what is wrong with you..
> 
> Well, I am in bed.. something happened to my back and I can't move!!! Barely can walk.. It happens to me about once every 2 to 3 years.. Pinched nerve or something.. OUCH!!! A true pain!!!


I'll bet a lot of it's caused by inflamation deep inside. Take Ibuprophen unless you have an RX anti-inflamatory. It makes a big difference. You can take more Ibu than the dosage on the bottle. You can take 3, but be sure you take with food or it can be hard on your stomach. I can't live without the stuff, for my recurring back problem.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I am worried because I took an antibiotic for this cold and I am concerned it may be leading to c-diff. They kill off sometimes the good bacteria. So I will see if this goes away. Hope it does, so it does not mean I cannot take good meds. We shall see. Off to knit.


Bitsey I got wicked diareah on the last antibiotic I took (augmentin) and to fix it they told me to go get BACID, an over the counter pro-biotic. She made me keep taking that augmentin, but with the bacid the problem went away. It puts the good bacteria back. GO GET SOME!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I like longer needles, that way I never worry that the sts would fall off.. worked with 5 and had a hard time.. plus, when I have to put all the sts on 2 needles, 6 works well for that... JMHO...


Hi Nina,

I have some 6" bamboos too... but I usually go for my 5s.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bonnie that's what I did!! but took only 2.. and now I am lying on a hot water bottle... then my friend brought over eucalyptus oil to rub on the back.. well, hopefully i can finish the stockinette part of my sweater today... (I have 25 cm.. so almost finished)!!! Whoo hoo!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I feel like Dr. Bonnie this morning... LOL.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D I checked, admin. took that site down. I would have thought they checked those things out before they put them on. Maybe this stuff was inserted afterwards. Well, I am eating activia right now and if that does not work tomorrow I will get some Bacid. Nina, hope your back is better. And thank you Dr. Bonnie. Birthday...what birthday. I am having an un-birthday instead of a year older I will be a year younger. So there! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Bonnie that's what I did!! but took only 2.. and now I am lying on a hot water bottle... then my friend brought over eucalyptus oil to rub on the back.. well, hopefully i can finish the stockinette part of my sweater today... (I have 25 cm.. so almost finished)!!! Whoo hoo!!


That heat feels so good... but it's really ice that brings down swelling and inflamation. Really works wonders, but your inflamation may be too deep for the cold to reach. So just get comfortable.

Depending on where it is, I like to lie on my back with a pillow pile under my knees, so my lower back is flat against the bed. Feels better. If I lie on my side, I need pillows between my knees to keep my legs straight out of my hips. I have had a TIME with my lower back too.

I hope you feel better. I think you probably did a lot more bending over than you are used to, when you started cleaning. It doesn't take much to set off spasms and get everything inflamed. Especially as we get...(ahem)...older.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> :-D I checked, admin. took that site down. I would have thought they checked those things out before they put them on. Maybe this stuff was inserted afterwards. Well, I am eating activia right now and if that does not work tomorrow I will get some Bacid. Nina, hope your back is better. And thank you Dr. Bonnie. Birthday...what birthday. I am having an un-birthday instead of a year older I will be a year younger. So there! :mrgreen:


Some creep must have posted the link to a porn site. I'm sure they have been unsubscribed.

Bacid works well... and you can still eat yogurt to help, but Bacid has more of all the good cultures. It was $21 for 50 tablets. No RX needed...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > Bonnie that's what I did!! but took only 2.. and now I am lying on a hot water bottle... then my friend brought over eucalyptus oil to rub on the back.. well, hopefully i can finish the stockinette part of my sweater today... (I have 25 cm.. so almost finished)!!! Whoo hoo!!
> ...


I have done exactly the same.. my legs are propped on pillows and i am flat on my back.. good thing my comp is small.. lol...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bonnie, on TV they are saying that florals are the newest thing.. ha ha.. I am gonna be right on with the fashion with my new bag!!! Whoo hoo!!! SO excited!!!


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

So sorry Bits,Nina and Alberta that you are not feeling well. Take care of yourselves. If you are really still, perhaps you will feel like knitting. 
Those porn people jusr love to mess with the decent folks sites. I'm sure admin. tries to keep a close eye; it's almost impossible these days to keep them all out. 
Since I have a boys name, I'm always getting terrible stuff in my spam. So far, never accidentally opened anything, lol.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Morning
> 
> Thats a pretty shawl Tracy. Love the colors! Your picture is pretty too! Nice to see you


just love it!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Bonnie that's what I did!! but took only 2.. and now I am lying on a hot water bottle... then my friend brought over eucalyptus oil to rub on the back.. well, hopefully i can finish the stockinette part of my sweater today... (I have 25 cm.. so almost finished)!!! Whoo hoo!!


i know that heat feels good....but you really won't help the inflammation go away with heat 

it will prolong your pain...sorry


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

ah...i see bonnie already pointed that out


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Yay, I finished the Sales and Use tax for the company. Now what am I gonna do???? Hmmmmm


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hope everyone feels better soon....

i am home on a sick day myself...seems we are all trying to fall under the weather

i have the new pup! she is a sweetie....still needs a name, although i catch myself calling her, "Monkey"

as her favorite thing is to climb up the inside of my pants leg and go to sleep!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

We (hubby and I) have our monthly Landlord Meeting tonight. Yuck. I don't want to go. I'm sick of them. But Mike likes to go and then he likes to sit and chat with the "boys" after. That would be the police officiers. Of course I'm taking my knitting with me!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Great!! OK.. so ice it will be..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Great!! OK.. so ice it will be..


gives me the willies just thinking about it! :|


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Not here.. its gonna be 98 degrees today... over 100 over the weekend..


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > Great!! OK.. so ice it will be..
> ...


Yep! But that's what they give you in therapy too. Cold gel packs.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I know this from the car accident..... and 7 months of PT. And having my back out a few times too.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey all, working on my latest pair of socks. Hubby had eye dr. appt. so later I will get him to guide me on the picture taking thing. I think I know it. It is just that I do not do often enough to remember. I think the problem is his camera. He had to buy one of those huge ones. What a pain. Think I will buy myself a small one.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What accident? Did I miss this?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Costco or Sam's club.. best place to buy the cameras... Lumix is the one I love... easy to use


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Is that camera expensive? Of course, probably no more than I spend on yarn. I will look at them the next time I go to costco or BJ's. Thanks.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey all, working on my latest pair of socks. Hubby had eye dr. appt. so later I will get him to guide me on the picture taking thing. I think I know it. It is just that I do not do often enough to remember. I think the problem is his camera. He had to buy one of those huge ones. What a pain. Think I will buy myself a small one.


That's what I did! Mike has a big fancy camera (he uses professionally), so I got my a small pocket size Nikon. Love it!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I got my camera at Costco too.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D :-D I will look at both of them. I just want something to take a pic of my socks or whatever small object. I do not need to see across the creek.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

You'll find one. This I'm sure. Costco carries serveral different ones.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I like the little Nikon one too. Much easier..... I have a big lens one and it's a PITA. 

They all take great pictures now though... Try to get 8MP or more, but at the very least 8.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I have written it all down. Thanks for the info chicks. Back to my sock. :-D :-D


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

MY Lumix has 14 mega pixels.. big enough for everything.. all the pix you ever see on www.10millioncolors.com are done with the lumix.. the cheapest one..

and if you want to research before you buy.. go to

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/ they have the biggest selection ... and great prices too...

can you tell, I did tons of research before I brought anything...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

bits...if it is time to upgrade your phone...you may come out just as well getting one with a camera...

i love my iphone for videos/pix...and it is always in my pocket..nothing extra to carry...

depends on your preference


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Your bag is next on the agenda, Nina! You've been waiting patiently...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> We (hubby and I) have our monthly Landlord Meeting tonight. Yuck. I don't want to go. I'm sick of them. But Mike likes to go and then he likes to sit and chat with the "boys" after. That would be the police officiers. Of course I'm taking my knitting with me!


Just send Mike by himself. He can fill you in later...

Meetings. Ho hum. Hubby is going to one tonight and I wouldn't be caught dead!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> hope everyone feels better soon....
> 
> i am home on a sick day myself...seems we are all trying to fall under the weather
> 
> ...


Yay, a new puppy! I'm still loving mine, even tho she's a really big girl...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > Great!! OK.. so ice it will be..
> ...


Nina just ice it for maybe 15-20 minutes, maybe 3-4 times a day. Just stick a package of frozen peas against you and about the time it starts to thaw, pop it back in the freezer. It really helps.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > knittingneedles said:
> ...


Those gel packs work better, if you have one... If not, peas.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

i have one somewhere, kal has to look for it.. will do it shortly. thanks for all the help!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann, you are the top user!! Ding, ding, ding... Did you really post 76 times in the past 24 hours? Doesn't seem like it...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

How did you manage to outtalk Dreamweaver?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Ok, chicklets, trying to get dinner ready. Sorry, still no pic. Hubby got home late and his eyes were dialated still. So, tomorrow in-between our outside work. Straw the tomato plants and put down black cloth so no weeds. Then mulch the roses in the front circle. Lots of work for us old fogies. Later chicks....have a nice dinner.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Osg, I just love your little puppy she is sooo sweet, You have to come up with a more girly name than monkey!!!She looks so cudly!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all, working on my latest pair of socks. Hubby had eye dr. appt. so later I will get him to guide me on the picture taking thing. I think I know it. It is just that I do not do often enough to remember. I think the problem is his camera. He had to buy one of those huge ones. What a pain. Think I will buy myself a small one.
> ...


My hubby has a big camera as well I love my little one takes great pics and I can throw it in my handbag. I wonder why all the men need such a big one ? Barb at least Mike takesphotos all the time with his Matt's hardly comes out of the cupboard and I have already worn out 2 over the past 8 years.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the compilments on the scarf, it was really quick it took about 21/2 hours of knitting over two nights. The advantage of huge needles every row is about 1/2 an inch.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

trasara said:


> Osg, I just love your little puppy she is sooo sweet, You have to come up with a more girly name than monkey!!!She looks so cudly!!


i think she will be georgie....dont bknow if thats girlie tho


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

How rude of me I forgot to say Good morning/evening ladies. Nina I hope you ar on the mend after a day of rest and you as well Bitsey take good care of yourself.
How are the socks going Tania? 
Don't worry Barb I'm shy too that's why I was top poster the other day.....


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Georgie girl.... That's a song and very cute.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

OSG I can't let my eldest DD see the pic of your baby or she will be nagging me for one again.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

she has a brother that is still up for sale....

wish i had the monies to bring him to her, lol


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i brought home work...so i will be in and out tonite..i just transcribed a conversational sample...so now i have to type it up and calculate the stutters per syllables...

then i have to finish an IEP online

fun, fun, fun....i love the actual face to face with the kids in my job...the paperwork is tedious to me...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

ok...is it just me...or do you sometimes look at the pix of these beautiful, elaborate shawls that people post all spread out to show their stitches......

but you can't figure out how to wear them????....or is there another use for shawls other than a wrap?

i know some call baby blankets shawls, but am i missing another meaning?...(don't laugh at my denseness here)


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I fine knit baby blanket is called a shawl. My mum made christening shawls. The rest you just wear however you like.
I sometimes drap my pretty scarves that are to nice to put away on my rocking chair so I can just look at them.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OSG I just loooove your wittle puppy!! So cute!!! She looks like a furby! hehehe


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > Osg, I just love your little puppy she is sooo sweet, You have to come up with a more girly name than monkey!!!She looks so cudly!!
> ...


I know you are going to spoil her utterly ROTTEN. Enjoy her puppyhood! It goes by so quick...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sorry I disappeared I decided to scrub the shower while I was in it. It wouldn't occur to anyone else in this house to do it!! Now I smell of bleach. 
Am feeling quite inspired to do the housework today , pity I made plans for after lunch...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey chicks..crime shows are on so heading to my chair. chat in the am. Have a goodnight. And that puppy is adorable. But I am over potty training. Later sweet peas.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

night Bitsey hope you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey chicks..crime shows are on so heading to my chair. chat in the am. Have a goodnight. And that puppy is adorable. But I am over potty training. Later sweet peas.


lol...you mean owner training?....the only truly trained dog is one with a trained (ie..disciplined) owner...at least thats what my dad said and he won nationals with his dog back in the day...

he should write a book...his dogs will not eat from any hand but his, and leash train without even knowing whats happening to them...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

trasara said:


> Sorry I disappeared I decided to scrub the shower while I was in it. It wouldn't occur to anyone else in this house to do it!! Now I smell of bleach.
> Am feeling quite inspired to do the housework today , pity I made plans for after lunch...


i found a recipe on pinterest...original dawn dish detergent and white vinagar...heated slightly in the micro and sprayed on the shower....i like it...less fumes and stays cleaner longer than anything i have ever used....


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sounds interesting!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> How did you manage to outtalk Dreamweaver?


I don't know! :shock:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

trasara said:


> Georgie girl.... That's a song and very cute.


I agree...Georgie Girl :thumbup:


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

The yarn lady is about to bump you from top spot Barb.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Really?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Can't let that happen!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

where do you see top users?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Can I?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

hahahaa


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

oh i see


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

so


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

should


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

try


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

for


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

it?...lol


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

You


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

go


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

girl


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I saw earlier I was top user. I don't get it. Like I said, I'm so shy!!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

lol...the others will kill us when they weed thru all these pages!

hey, change of subject...have you seen these need-a-hug bears posted on the other threads? they are soooooo cute!

i wish i had had some of these ladies for a granny!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OSG. I have to say, I am in LOVE with Georgie! She is so freaking adorable!!! I had to show Mike her picture and he smiled.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hahaha your our Champion again!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i gotta go play with this pup so she will sleep tonite...or in the early am anyway!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

check back later


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Dam DD just saw your pup what breed is she I am muddled up.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

oh I wish I could play with her! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Alright CWS. I'm getting off the computer. Wanted to pop in to say Hi after getting through that meeting. Actually it wasn't too bad and I did knit the whole time LOL I won 2 of the door prizes! The 50/50 raffle (got $50.00) and a $25.00 gift cert for Home Depot! Hubby was jealous! LOL So it was a good night.

Chat in the AM. I'm making great progress on the cowl I'm making! Tracy the yarn is just lovely! Will show a pic when I'm done!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I'm looking forward to it. Night Barb !


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi guys... I love that puppy!!! names... cupcake, brownie, cookie, maddy, maggie, baby, just to start...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

trasara said:


> Dam DD just saw your pup what breed is she I am muddled up.


1/2 yorkie, 1/2 Maltese

Called a morkie

Considered a designer dog


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

We wanted one because of allergies... They have a different protein makeup so easier on allergies... So far so good 

She is supposed to be between 4 - 6 lbs when grown


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Alright CWS. I'm getting off the computer. Wanted to pop in to say Hi after getting through that meeting. Actually it wasn't too bad and I did knit the whole time LOL I won 2 of the door prizes! The 50/50 raffle (got $50.00) and a $25.00 gift cert for Home Depot! Hubby was jealous! LOL So it was a good night.
> 
> Chat in the AM. I'm making great progress on the cowl I'm making! Tracy the yarn is just lovely! Will show a pic when I'm done!


Yarn money!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Love little doggies best!!! And doggies with hair... 
So cute!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Alright CWS. I'm getting off the computer. Wanted to pop in to say Hi after getting through that meeting. Actually it wasn't too bad and I did knit the whole time LOL I won 2 of the door prizes! The 50/50 raffle (got $50.00) and a $25.00 gift cert for Home Depot! Hubby was jealous! LOL So it was a good night.
> ...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Look at this amazing yarn from the store in Argentina.. It's beautiful, but would you knit with it?????


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I read it as 50$ plus a gift card 


Could always trade it to hubby for cash !


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice ... No idea what to knit tho


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

gonna watch tv and knit ... so bye guys.... in plain sight is on soon.. love mary... adios..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Pretty yarn , can't imagine wearing it maybe a bag.
Night all I am off to meet friends. You will all be in the land of nod when I get back.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/Accessory/Easy-As-Pie/8084;jsessionid=CB1D17241D255109C81AD0FD915A596A.vedder

Everyone who loves lacey shawls will love this free pattern... check it out..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Angela this is for you!

http://glutenfreegirl.com/


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Saved it.... Looks so pretty in the pix... And it is CHOCOLATE...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/Accessory/Easy-As-Pie/8084;jsessionid=CB1D17241D255109C81AD0FD915A596A.vedder
> 
> Everyone who loves lacey shawls will love this free pattern... check it out..


So so pretty... Looks fairly easy too


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning your up early .


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> I read it as 50$ plus a gift card
> 
> Could always trade it to hubby for cash !


You are so correct! $50.00 cash, plus a gift card!
I like the trading hubby idea! hmmm


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good morning CWS. I'm so glad it's Friday!! 

Having coffee with Mike, so I will catch up when at the office. 

Until later~


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Morning all! Made it to work... Just checking in before I have to clock in...


What are we up to today?

Me... Work and waiting to hear from the track meet as I couldn't go to this one...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Georgie has already figured out that when I put on shoes, I am leaving .... So she will come lay on my foot and try to keep me: )


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> lol...the others will kill us when they weed thru all these pages!
> 
> hey, change of subject...have you seen these need-a-hug bears posted on the other threads? they are soooooo cute!
> 
> i wish i had had some of these ladies for a granny!


Are you talking about the Gypsycream bears? Ugh.. all that FUN FUR. The pattern is cute but they really need to find something nicer to make them out of than crappy fun fur...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

There's a real "lemming" mentality here, where EVERYONE has to knit the same thing that's the latest board trend. First it was the Ashton Shawl, now it's the Gypsycream bear. (EYEROLL).


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/Accessory/Easy-As-Pie/8084;jsessionid=CB1D17241D255109C81AD0FD915A596A.vedder
> 
> Everyone who loves lacey shawls will love this free pattern... check it out..


I didn't know Craftsy sold individual patterns... :shock:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Not me, I am so not interested in knitting toys. Of any kind. I want to do scarves, shawls, socks, vests, and of course sweaters. AND I WANT TO DO FOR ME! But I know better, I seem go give away more than I keep. Oh well.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Off to the Honda dealer for more car service... KNITTING MORNING!! See you all later...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Have fun Bonnie!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Morning all, yes I agree...no toys for me. Off to the showers in a minute. Still hoping this yogurt works. Still feel good. So, I shall see. Have garden work this morning so the afternoon belongs to me. yea..knitting. That puppy is adorable, but no puppies for me anymore. Too hard to travel with a puppy. Be back chicks. :-D


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Good Morning everyone, I am back off to the city in the morning as DD is going to a music workshop so I will be wandering around for a few hours I will be at the harbour so hopefully I will get some nice photos I can share with you all. The draw back will mean I have to get up at 5.30 am I am so not a morning person, it is going to be a long day. So I will say good night, have a great day.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Ah but see... I still remember that until I was four... I never went anywhere without my three stuffed bears. And a stuffed dog I stole from my little brother....

And then I added a real homemade sock monkey and raggedy Ann courtesy of a lovely little church lady

They remind me of simpler days: )


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good night Tracy. Get your rest. I hope you enjoy your day tomorrow. I'd love to see the pics of the harbour. 

Sweet dreams!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Sweet dreams Tracy


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Mike has a homemade, handmade sock monkey. He got it from his aunt when he was only 2 years old. It has plenty of repairs on it, some of which I had to do. But we still have it. It's name is Monkey Punky. I don't let any of the kids play with it as it's so old and Mike just loves the thing. IT's really cute actually.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Our system is down here at work. Not the computer itself, as I am online, but the server that we work in. I can't do any work! What a shame.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.dreamweaveryarns.com/catalog/joji-opposite-pole-sweater-pattern-p-5082.html

OK ladies, besides our best knitter, Bonnie, who thinks they can tackle this one??? Joji is the salesperson who helped me pick out all that yarn for my peeps!!

I think it's amazing.. but no way I am making that one..

So my back is better but not great.. no more shooting pain but still can't stand up straight and I feel it down my legs so I know it's probably a pinched nerve.. lying on ice.. hope it works..

Got a couple of more rows before I start the top part of my sweater.. can't wait to get there.. So I will have this beautiful sweater to wear in 100 degrees.. have it ready just in time for summer! So who is crazy????

Barb I am so sorry that you can't work today.. (not!)lol..

So the baby's name is Georgie? I missed the post where you say that is the name you picked.. why Georgie?

Tracy, It will be great to see the Harbor again!!! Can't wait...

We haven't heard from Alberta.. Hope she is having the best time with sis...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Unfortunately our computers are back up. ppp (raspberries)

You are a fast knitter!!! I've only got about 6 - 7 inches on my sweater. No where near the starting the top.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

That sweater is gorgeous! I don't think I'm gonna attempt that either!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

https://www.elann.com/Commerce.web/product.aspx?id=127986

check out these socks.. i guess you can add a heel and toes.... but a beautiful pattern


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

There is no link for the socks.... :?:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Susan, sent you the link in email.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I need a nap


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I got it. Wow!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.gojee.com/food/links/gluten-free-flourless-peanut-butter-cookies

Angela, here are some recipes for you.l.. no gluten!! looks yummy..


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Good morning, ladies!! Oh, what a darling puppy; so cute!
I hope everyone who has been under the weather is better today. Barb, sorry server is back up, lol.
The fellow who is buying the longarm came over this am for some practice; he had to leave as his son came home to no wife or child-so sad (marital troubles).
Tomorrow am there is a training session for fostering tiny kittens at the Humane Society. Going attend so they won't put them down; which they do if no fosters available.
My feral kittens are all grown up; turned one this month. Have a wonderful day, all.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tommi, that Iris is beautiful!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I got it. Wow!


forward it to me!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I was looking at the calendar....ONLY 6 MONTHS UNTIL RHINEBECK!


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Tommi, that Iris is beautiful!


Thank you, Barb. The lady who used to live here planted some of the most beautiful iris. Most are hybrids and are just gorgeous.
Oh, Oh, my yarn just got here from LittleKnits. All sock yarn.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tommie, you are gonna be busy with all that yarn.. wow how big is that iris?? huge.. good deed for the caats..


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Tommie, you are gonna be busy with all that yarn.. wow how big is that iris?? huge.. good deed for the caats..


Just had to measure: 8.5" wide and 7" tall. That is BIG :roll:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Oooo, that yarn looks yummy. I love knitting socks! Such pretty colors!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

tomilu said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > Tommie, you are gonna be busy with all that yarn.. wow how big is that iris?? huge.. good deed for the caats..
> ...


Wow that is big!!! and beautiful...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tonights dinner is:

meatballs (used the lamb meatball recipe, but with beef) put them in the crock pot.
Parm Cheese Rissotto
trying to decide if I want to make a salad or add some frozen mixed veggies in the Rissotto.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

So many cute things here today! Georgi is too cute. Is she super active?

That is one beautiful Iris... We saw some at Alberta's sis' house too, purple and white? I can't remember the second one.

Hope you all have a great weekend. I'm probably not going to be around much. Am off to my sister's til Sunday. Well actually we'll be at a resort. YAY!!!

She's been the top seller for the entire quarter so she gets awards this weekend. They're putting up her and her guests (me and the kids). WOOHOO!

http://www.rockygapresort.com/

So i'll be driving down to Cottage City to pick up her husband, then he's driving us up a couple of hours to Cumberland/Flintstone.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Tomi thats some nice yarn too!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Have an awesome time Tania. Give Mia a hug and kiss from Granny Barbie!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow, that Resort is lovely.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh and they have supervised child care! YES, i will be going to the spa! Pour the wine please!  I'll take my knitting also.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Have an awesome time Tania. Give Mia a hug and kiss from Granny Barbie!


Will do Barb!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Oh and they have supervised child care! YES, i will be going to the spa! Pour the wine please!  I'll take my knitting also.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Tommi, that Iris is beautiful!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

have fun city!

and no...she is a cuddle bug so far

i wanted hyper


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

mmmmmmm luv pb cookies


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

pecking....shes napping under my arm


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Tania, you enjoy your super weekend. We need pics!!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi everyone here a am sitting by the harbour having pancakes at mcdonalds. Happy birthday bitsey it's your birthday here xxx


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

trasara said:


> Hi everyone here a am sitting by the harbour having pancakes at mcdonalds. Happy birthday bitsey it's your birthday here xxx


I'm at the puter after eating lupper (lunch/supper) lol. Going to knit now.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Thank you chicks. Off to get supper. Check in later.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

dinner is over. All cleaned up. Puppies and birds have been fed. Just gonna sit and relax now.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Oh I wish you guys were here I am wandering around the botanicgardens on the edge of the harbour other than some enthusiastic joggers I have the place to myself.you really get a sense of history. I know sydney isn't very old compared to some cities in the world maybe that's why you feel like you have stepped back in time in some of the older areas.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Off to a party I don't want to go to: (

Have fun knitting CWS (& exploring)


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicks, heading to my chair and I promise, promise to post pics tomorrow. I have everything all ready on the table. Had to run to Doc's today...grisly adventure. Anyway. Things hopefully are looking up. Crime stories begin Cold Case...love that show. Later darlings.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> http://www.dreamweaveryarns.com/catalog/joji-opposite-pole-sweater-pattern-p-5082.html
> 
> OK ladies, besides our best knitter, Bonnie, who thinks they can tackle this one??? Joji is the salesperson who helped me pick out all that yarn for my peeps!!
> 
> I think it's amazing.. but no way I am making that one..


That's really pretty but I'm not fond of those circle fronts. I made one once. Not great on busty people... The back is beautiful. She was clever to employ a reversable cable around the outside edges, so it shows the same both forward and turned backwards in the collar.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

trasara said:


> Oh I wish you guys were here I am wandering around the botanicgardens on the edge of the harbour other than some enthusiastic joggers I have the place to myself.you really get a sense of history. I know sydney isn't very old compared to some cities in the world maybe that's why you feel like you have stepped back in time in some of the older areas.


I love sydney's botanical gardens... i got some great pix from there and there is the best view of the opera house from there... lucky you!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

tomilu said:


> Good morning, ladies!! Oh, what a darling puppy; so cute!
> I hope everyone who has been under the weather is better today. Barb, sorry server is back up, lol.
> The fellow who is buying the longarm came over this am for some practice; he had to leave as his son came home to no wife or child-so sad (marital troubles).
> Tomorrow am there is a training session for fostering tiny kittens at the Humane Society. Going attend so they won't put them down; which they do if no fosters available.
> My feral kittens are all grown up; turned one this month. Have a wonderful day, all.


Tommie, beautiful kitty and that iris is AMAZING. You have such a big heart to raise those wild little kitties.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I was looking at the calendar....ONLY 6 MONTHS UNTIL RHINEBECK!


Is that all? Don't forget to tell me when I should look for good plane fare... And remind me what airport to use, again.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hartford, ct ..... airport is the closest!


go to kayak.com 

go to cheapoair.com


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh, next time I get a good deal in my email i will send it to you...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

tomilu said:


> Oh, Oh, my yarn just got here from LittleKnits. All sock yarn.


Tommie, you got some gorgeous sock yarn from the LittleKnits sale! Enough to keep you busy for about two years! That Opal in the top row, all the way to the right, I have made that yarn up before. Here are what the socks look like. It's one of my favorite pair!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> So many cute things here today! Georgi is too cute. Is she super active?
> 
> That is one beautiful Iris... We saw some at Alberta's sis' house too, purple and white? I can't remember the second one.
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh, Tania! You are so LUCKY. That place looks so beautiful... Enjoy and have fun with your sis and the kids.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> tomilu said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, Oh, my yarn just got here from LittleKnits. All sock yarn.
> ...


Bonnie, i hate you!!! Look how perfect your socks are!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Hartford, ct ..... airport is the closest!
> 
> go to kayak.com
> 
> go to cheapoair.com


Are you sure? Barb told me some other one in Mass. a few months ago...just can't remember what it was...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tania must be off and running by now.. lucky dog!! I hope she doesn't log on while she is at the spa.. I hope she gets massages, great food, beautiful views etc... and a total relaxation weekend!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Bonnie, i hate you!!! Look how perfect your socks are!!!


It's just plain knitting.. The ole' round and round...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

My bunny is nearly done. Even you toy grinches will smile when you see it. Any moment now...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > Hartford, ct ..... airport is the closest!
> ...


The only one in mass is in boston.. unless they opened a new one.. also you can fly into albany ny.. or you can fly into NYC and hang with Tania and then go up to Rhinebeck...(2 hour drive) or you can fly into Neuburg NY and be right across the river from Rhinebeck.. but that will cost you way more money since it isn't a major airport...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, it might be plain, but the knitting is so even and the strips match up totally..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

A quick Hello , I am totally exhausted after getting up at 5.30 to get to the city for 8am. I walked around the Gardens for 2 hours and had a tour of the NSW Govenment house. Then DD was finished her Music workshop so we wandered down to the Opera house and around to Circular Quay where all the Ferries are. This was also where the First settlers and convicts landed in 1788. We caught a Ferry around and under the Bridge to Darling harbour another big tourist area on the Harbour. We had a quick lunch and a visit to the English lolly shop, then we headed back to the centre of Sydney to the closest train station but not before stopping to visit the Chinese gardens, where we played a little dress up( will only email those pics lol)By the time we got on the train at 4.20pm I had been walking up and down hills for about7 hours. Boy do I have sore feet!!!! But had a wonderful day!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I forgot to tell you in the centre of the Gardens there was a fibre and enamel display, Lots of beautiful pure silk scarves made on a loom and enamel jewlery. Took pics The 100% pure silk hand dyed yarn was very pretty but isn't as soft as you would think it would be.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > Hartford, ct ..... airport is the closest!
> ...


No, that's the one! It's the same as I told you. Bradley Intern'l Airport. They say Hartford. The call letters are BDL. It's close to my house. 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tracy, include me in the email for the pics!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bonnie, Nina is right. Your socks rock! Perfection.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Good morning all, yes it is my unbirthday. I lose a year. I like thos birthdays. Get lots of work done today. Working in the garden. Then it is finished. As soon as hubby is ready we will do the pics. Bonnie your socks are perfect. How do you get the toes to be so round? Tommie thos kitties are adorable. I love kitties. Ok, be back and I am jealous of Tania. What a place. Wow. Tracy the harbor looks wonderful. Ok, will check in later.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Happy Un birthday Bits! I hope it's a great one!


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

HAPPY UNBIRTHDAY, BITS. I hope you have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> [
> Tommie, you got some gorgeous sock yarn from the LittleKnits sale! Enough to keep you busy for about two years! That Opal in the top row, all the way to the right, I have made that yarn up before. Here are what the socks look like. It's one of my favorite pair!


Love those socks!!!!! Thanks for showing me what the yarn looks like done up.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Happy unbirthday, bits!!! Hope you have a wonderfully fun day! Make your hubby dance in the garden with you, lol!

Be blessed!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicks, just took pics and I am going to try and post.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Picture of my socks, the lovely yarn from Barb, and my newest pair of socks I am working on.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, Susan... I am gonna wish you a happy "plentynine" birthday... hope you have a great day.. 

Make sure you have a great day.. has hubby gotten you your favorite present???? Jewels?????

Hope the day makes you memories...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tracy, love the pix.. brought back memories of the very best time ever on a cruise...

Ladies, the one thing you have to put on your bucket list... is cruising into the most beautiful harbor in the world.. Sydney.. it takes your breath away.. 

Tracy is a lucky dog for living near such a fantastic city!!!

Just wish it wasn't so far away!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Dear Bitsey,

(musical notes) A very Merry UnBirthday, to You, to You... a Very Merry UnBirthday, to you.... Hope you are having a great day, growing younger.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Forgot to add... your socks ROCK. The way I round the toes on mine is to do the first 8 rounds of toe decs with a plain (undecreased) round, every other round, and then after that I switch to decreasing EVERY round, down to 8 sts top and 8 sts bottom. Then I 3 needle bind off (or kitchener). It keeps the toe from drawing out into a long point. Fits my feet better, too.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> No, that's the one! It's the same as I told you. Bradley Intern'l Airport. They say Hartford. The call letters are BDL. It's close to my house.
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Okay, will check again. But now I forgot the timeframe... will look up Rhinebeck, too.

You live that close to Hartford? I went to high school in Westport Ct... That was where we moved to, when we left Natick, my childhood home.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Here's my bunny, TA DA! She's supposed to get a headband with bow that matches the dress, but I may not bother...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

The colors look washed out on my monitor... the buttons, flowers on the dress and stripes on legs are all light blue, not gray. The colors look better in the second photo.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

SHE IS ADORABLE!!! I love the bunny!!!!! what shall we name her????? 

And the cake you picked for Susan is perfect.. the cheshire cat!!!! for a woman who loves kitties!!! Perfect... 

How cool are you???? lol


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Love my cake. Thank you for the sock advice I will try it on this pair I am working on Finished all of the garden work, had lunch, took a shower, now I am pooped I need a nap. Off to fix hair and then knitting. Later


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Here's my bunny, TA DA! She's supposed to get a headband with bow that matches the dress, but I may not bother...


She is a TA DA for sure, lol. Very nice job, Bonnie.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Luv all the pix!

Great socks and adorable bunny!!

Cleaning and delivering BBQ chicken plates for the boy scouts today

Bye for now


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Finish squirrel hat for class.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> :-D Good morning all, yes it is my unbirthday. I lose a year. I like thos birthdays. Get lots of work done today. Working in the garden. Then it is finished. As soon as hubby is ready we will do the pics. Bonnie your socks are perfect. How do you get the toes to be so round? Tommie thos kitties are adorable. I love kitties. Ok, be back and I am jealous of Tania. What a place. Wow. Tracy the harbor looks wonderful. Ok, will check in later.


Happy Birthday Susan!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D :-D Thank you, thank you. Now the birthday is over. Enough birthday....I appreciate it, but no more reminders I am older...Bah!! Love your hat...who did you make it for?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I made it for the colorwork class. Tomorrow is my last class in that. Had to have the hat finished for tomorrow's class. It's Armenian Knitting. Tomorrow we do Slip Stitch/Mosaic Knitting. Then that it's. 

Next week is my drop spindle class. Just one day. A whole day!
Then on the following Wednesday, is my cast on and cast off for sock knitters. 

Waiting for the new schedules to come out to see what will be next!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok CWS, gotta go mix up the potato salad and change the dryer. Been busy today. Grilled pork chops, potato salad and baked beans for dinner. 

Chat later~


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yum except for the pork chops......fried chicken yum!! What can I say...Love fried chicken.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

R U having fried chicken for your "birthday" dinner?????


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

No, but we are having chicken breast. Boring. Too tired from working outside in the heat. No effort dinner. Tomorrow I will fix a nice dinner.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

All 14 tomato plants are in, straw placed around all the plants, then we had to put down the black tarps and use pegs into the ground to keep the wind from blowing them. Now we have a no-weed garden.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Explain to us why are you fixing dinner on your birthday? Why aren't you at least going out???


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Hate to say it, I would rather be home than go out for dinner. Usually if we make a "road trip" we go out to lunch. There is absolutely nothing that I would want to get dressed up for and go out to dinner. Sorry chicks, that is just me.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Happy birthday susan!!!

Just wanted to stop in to say hello


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Tania, hope you are having a blast. Can't wait to hear the stories!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Tania, I sure hope you are taking lots of pics. I cannot wait to see this place you went to. Have fun. And thank you for the birthday wishes. My son just called to say Happy B 
Day...he is playing golf down in Myrtle Beach. My, gosh he is going to be 44 this Dec. Now I am old. Later chicks.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey, Tania... hope you are having a blast and RELAXING!!! Enjoy...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

oh wow....you just cant appreciate that bunny and socks on the iphone screen...too little to appreciate the details

very nice


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

barb...i really like the hat...love the colors and the detail on the top...

you have a cutie in your lap too...such a sweetie


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> No, but we are having chicken breast. Boring. Too tired from working outside in the heat. No effort dinner. Tomorrow I will fix a nice dinner.


Hey... the old man should take you out! It's your B day!

I chose the Alice in Wonderland cake because I sang you the "Merry UnBirthday" song from Alice in Wonderland... Ha ha, didn't quite translate in print!

Wish I could make cakes like that, tho. You can do wonders with fondant! I have a friend who can... but not me. :|


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Finish squirrel hat for class.


I love the squirrel hat, Barb!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

That is Mike with the hat on. I had him put it on so i could take a pic. And he had My Tica Rose in his lap. She's my baby. 

The hat instructions were for a pink hat with a brown squirrel. But we were able to do any color we wanted of course. I chose white hat, black squirrel as Westfield is considered the Home of the Black Squirrel. 

I'd tell you what the college kids call the black squirrels but it isn't politically correct. Hmmmm


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Ok, chicks, heading to my chair to watch alittle tv. Hope everyone has a good evening. Chat with you all in the am. Night Night sweet chicks.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Just checking in. Been actually getting some knitting done! Working on my sweater KAL. I love this yarn, thanks Nina! I will post a pic of where I am as soon as I finish this round on the chart. Just a few rows. I'm slow, but I love what I've got so far.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

What are you knitting this time around, Barb? Same sweater or did you switch to something different?

I'm on the search for a sweater to knit again, too. Nothing seems to 'click'. :?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

oh my....i had forgotten what it is like to have a baby in the house...sitting here looking at my dh..and it is dejavu (spelling)...except instead of him crashed on the couch with a newborn human asleep on his chest...it is a small furball tucked under his chin, lol

i found a great pattern to try..but am struggling with the link for some reason....will try again...i think my dd would like this one for a gift

http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/88840.aspx


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

That's cute, OSG... would look great on your daughter with her cute little figure.

I finally decided what sweater to make. It's this one:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/113-17-jacket-with-raglan-sleeve-and-pattern-on-yoke-in-silke-alpaca

and I'm making it with Plymouth Tweed in a cool rusty orange color. (Not bright orange...) I love the yarn and love what I'm seeing so far. I have an inch of it knit, all in one piece.

So, I'm officially in the KAL...

I also found a vest pattern I'd love to make at Garnstudio:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/117-3-short-waistcoat-in-alaska-with-crochet-triangles-at-the-sides

AND, I keep forgetting to tell you guys! At Tuesday Morning this week I bought an Ott Lamp-- a nice floor model. I already have the little table model that I keep by the sewing machine. Now I can have the great lighting of an Ott Lamp coming over the back of the couch and onto my lap for knitting! It's such luxury and may even save my eyes... And the best part-- it was $39 and those are normally $100! I have wanted one for knitting for so long...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Okay, turning out the lights and tiptoeing out of here... Good night, Sleepyheads!


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Bonnie, I love both your choices. DROPS has lots of lovely patterns. We have a Tuesday Morning pretty close to that I need to visit, lol. Congrats on your lamp. 
Woke up and can't go back to sleep, so am surfing, lol.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Like


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> What are you knitting this time around, Barb? Same sweater or did you switch to something different?
> 
> I'm on the search for a sweater to knit again, too. Nothing seems to 'click'. :?


Same sweater. The Summer Treat Cardi.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> That's cute, OSG... would look great on your daughter with her cute little figure.
> 
> I finally decided what sweater to make. It's this one:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/113-17-jacket-with-raglan-sleeve-and-pattern-on-yoke-in-silke-alpaca
> ...


Too Funny. I had already had both of those patterns in my favs on Ravelry! Love them! And YaY, you are in the KAL!

I need better lighting. I will have to look at those Ott Lamps. Heard of them, but never really paid much attention. Night knitting is a strain on my eyes.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > AND, I keep forgetting to tell you guys! At Tuesday Morning this week I bought an Ott Lamp-- a nice floor model. I already have the little table model that I keep by the sewing machine. Now I can have the great lighting of an Ott Lamp coming over the back of the couch and onto my lap for knitting! It's such luxury and may even save my eyes... And the best part-- it was $39 and those are normally $100! I have wanted one for knitting for so long...
> ...


Good morning, all!!!

OMG, I LOVE the lamp. I do most of my knitting in the evening, after everything else is done for the day, so lighting is an issue. We have a really bright track light on the ceiling that is great knitting light, but when I turn it on it's usually too bright for everyone else in the room, who are trying to watch TV. So now I have my own great natural light lamp that I can focus right on my work, and it won't bother anyone else. I can even knit with black, if I want to! I have wanted one for years but didn't want to pay $100...

I love the way my Plymouth Tweed is knitting up in this sweater... I just hope I have enough. It's a discontinued color-- I bought a whole bag so I have 1090 yards. Hopefully, I won't run out. Am I the last one to join the KAL?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't think Tania is in. At least I haven't heard her say she is. 

I know it's you, Tommi, Me, Nina, Alberta....I think that's it. Tracy didn't because of her wrist. Am I missing someone????? Sorry!

I just checked with Tuesday Morning online, and it says the lamp is sold out. :-(


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning all. Rainy day here in Va. Going to spend the day knitting on this pair of socks. I am seriously thinking about a sweater vest. One of the girls at my LYS was wearing a lovely one and she knitted it with a silk yarn. Beautiful. So I think I will try to get that pattern. Also have to check my rios yarn and see how much is needed.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Good morning all. Rainy day here in Va. Going to spend the day knitting on this pair of socks. I am seriously thinking about a sweater vest. One of the girls at my LYS was wearing a lovely one and she knitted it with a silk yarn. Beautiful. So I think I will try to get that pattern. Also have to check my rios yarn and see how much is needed.


Bitsey! Yes, join the KAL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Wonder if a regular pole lamp behind my chair would work. I don't know. I do need something.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I wish. By the time I finish this pair of socks you all will be finished. Vest would be for later. I would need to go to my LYS and I am not ready to do that. Right now I have two projects. Next week making a trip for fabric. Need a lining fabric. so I have these projects to finish. I am not the type to have 5 or 6 projects. Nothing would get finished.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Try it. Get one you can move the lamp head around.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm gonna look online some more. I've heard of the Ott lights before, Need to find a decent price on one. I do need something, I feel like I'm straining some evenings. My eyes suck.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Joanne's sells them.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I see they have them online, but do they carry them in the stores?

Ok, time to shower, chat later.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I don't think Tania is in. At least I haven't heard her say she is.
> 
> I know it's you, Tommi, Me, Nina, Alberta....I think that's it. Tracy didn't because of her wrist. Am I missing someone????? Sorry!
> 
> I just checked with Tuesday Morning online, and it says the lamp is sold out. :-(


Call around to your local stores... Ours had a bunch of them. The base is very heavy, so you wouldn't want to pay for shipping!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Wonder if a regular pole lamp behind my chair would work. I don't know. I do need something.


Yeah, if you can position it behind the chair to shine over your shoulder into your lap, you're good. The OTT bulbs are supposed to be like natural light, but anything should work as long as it's bright enough.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Packing a bag to take along to a family reunion... Mil's. Family 

Don't know them well so we shall see how it goes

Maybe we can stop in jksn and get some beads to finish my scarves


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, I truly think I have that awful c-diff again. Crap! Have to wait unti tomorrow to see what doc found out at the labs. Gosh, I hate [email protected]!!!#!!(cursing)


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Poor Bits. I feel ya. I hope I never get that again, it's aweful!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think Tania is in. At least I haven't heard her say she is.
> ...


We don't have a Tuesday Morning. Have to check with Joanns.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Try Amazon or overstock. Might be cheaper than Joanne's unless Joanne's has a 40% coupon.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I just tried Amazon...they are alot cheaper than Joann's plus you can get the super saver shipping which might be free. I will now try Overstock. They have $2.95 shipping charge.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Overstock does not have them.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I just tried Amazon...they are alot cheaper than Joann's plus you can get the super saver shipping which might be free. I will now try Overstock. They have $2.95 shipping charge.


will try amazon


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

So sorry bits...

I am people watching at the reunion

People can be really entertaining


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I love people watching....that can be the most entertaining thing to do. Well, thanks, I will get meds tomorrow.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

OSG - whatever happened to those socks? Did you decide that just wasn't for you?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

HI guys.. so Bonnie is now officially in the KAL.. you all know that she might been the last to start but she will be the first to finish!!! I am taking bets on that one!!!!

Bits, I hope you are wrong and it's nothing..

People watching is the most enjoyable sport I do...

and I will be going to Tuesday Morning in a couple of minutes (they open around noon) I was going for something else (a Blender) but will look to see if they have an Ott Lamp... I saw online that they have kitchenaid blenders for $79 where they are $169 at Bed bath and beyond.... So off I go .. will check out the yarn.. even though I promised myself I would work thru all the yarn I have already!!!! I doubled my stash in Argentina... ugh.. but yum!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Having lots of yarn is wonderful. Make anything you want.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes, Bits, hope you are wrong and tomorrow will find you feeling great!
Here is my KAL so far. Doesn't photograph as well as it looks, lol.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Very cool...tomi.. looks like you are done with the back... on to the fronts.....


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> OSG - whatever happened to those socks? Did you decide that just wasn't for you?


Eventually will get back to them


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice tommi


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Tommi, I like the way the yarn knitted up that looks really good.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks, Bits. I'm looking forward to getting it DONE!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

tomilu said:


> Yes, Bits, hope you are wrong and tomorrow will find you feeling great!
> Here is my KAL so far. Doesn't photograph as well as it looks, lol.


That's pretty, Tommie... Great progress!

This is all I have so far...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Yup, it's orange... I'm making an orange sweater.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hey-- page 200-- Woo hoo!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Seth came home this weekend to do a photography job at a prom last night... so he's here until his train pulls out at 5 or so. We all went to church this morning and then did this, after: The First Annual Family Crawfish Boil ! Seth put the "boil" recipe together and it was DE-LISH. We are all stuffed and now some of us are sleeping!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Looks yummy!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

yum yum


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks pretty good to me!!!! 

It was 107degrees here today.. God get me out of this oven we call Arizona!!!! It's April.. what's it gonna be like in August????


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh, and I wouldn't call it orange.. more like a burnt orange or even a rust...


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm not an orange person, but that is a nice shade, Bonnie.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey chicks, Nina, sorry about the temps. Here it has been rain all day. Going to my chair...feeling tired. I will check in later. Hope everyone has a good evening.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, last color work class was today. It was good.

Bitsey, I hope you are feeling better. 

Tomi, you KAL is so pretty! And you are way ahead of me!
Bonnie~I love that color orange. That will look so pretty on the pattern you picked. 

OSG, pick those socks up! 

Tania....have a safe trip!

Nina~ it was only 46 here today, and rain all day. Blahhhh!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bonnie, that crawfish looks delish! Bring on some butter!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I would like to feel better, but I wait for tomorrow. I need some good meds. I found a new med on line it is Fidaxomicin...say it is better than the expensive stuff. So I hope it works. I will keep my fingers crossed. Meanwhile I am knitting like crazy. Hope to finish this pair this week. Then one more pair to go and then me. I cannot wait for the malabrigo. Yum!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Chat in the am chicks. Sleep tight.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

interesting day at the reunion....my mil and her sister planned mil/fil's entire 50th anniversary party without any input from my hubby or his sister....

am i wrong, or is it not the kids responsibility?...my dh is really put out...havent talked to the sil yet

i plan to stay under the radar in the whole matter....


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i did manage to finish another scarf, except for the beading...thank goodness i remembered hobby lobby was closed on saturdays before i made the dh drive 29 miles out of the way....

he may have strangled me with my scarf, lol....

he is quite grumpy between the party planning and then i had to stay home to write ieps while he went to another get together....


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> interesting day at the reunion....my mil and her sister planned mil/fil's entire 50th anniversary party without any input from my hubby or his sister....
> 
> am i wrong, or is it not the kids responsibility?...my dh is really put out...havent talked to the sil yet
> 
> i plan to stay under the radar in the whole matter....


If it was me I'd be tickled to death to have someone else do the party planning! "Events" are such a big P.I.T.A.... Your hubby can count his blessings (unless they expect him to pay for it.)


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > interesting day at the reunion....my mil and her sister planned mil/fil's entire 50th anniversary party without any input from my hubby or his sister....
> ...


and that dear sewbiz, is why he is so aggrevated....he WANTS to pay for it rather than his mother...and he wants to plan what he is paying for....

to be such a *******, he actually is a pretty good event planner...and wants it done elegantly and special to his parents....

(the aunt is a caterer, and means well....she just jumped in before my dh and sil had time to get together and plan it...she just jumped the gun a little...)


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

it will work out...and maybe without too many toes being stepped upon...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

So far


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

sorry, that last pic is blurry. I was trying to show the cable and lace pattern. A few more inches and I will be ready to separate for the front and back. I LOVE THIS PATTERN, I LOVE THIS YARN!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Goodnight CWS. Mike has to go to NH tomorrow and won't be home until Tuesday evening. Better him than me. He's working, it's not for fun!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara.. so nice... I wish I could knit like that.. I always mess up the count... always...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

damn you are fast.. how can you say I am when you are up to separating the front to back... I still have at least 5 inches to go...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Love that color!!! So pretty


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> So far


WOW... so gorgeous!! Both the yarn and the pattern... I LOVE it!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

It's not a race, girls... Just enjoy the process! I've got about 4" on mine now. Love my yarn!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Now that I saw everyone else's, I think my sweater might be too plain??!! Ugh... I guess I need to make a more interesting one next...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

So I went to tuesday morning today... and found the blender I was looking for.. I took thru the yarn and only found one sock yarn, that I already made.. it kinda looked a bit felted.. (maybe it got wet somewhere) so I left it.. didn't see anything else that I could use or need.. so walked out empty handed except for the blender...

They need to get a new shipment in...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning CWS. I was dreaming about yarn last night. WTH!!
Yesterday even though Webs was closed, during break I browsed around the warehouse. So much is marked for the anniversary sale which goes until the end of May, and I know they will be putting a lot of that stuff out for the tent sale too. Deeper discounts as you usually buy the "bag" on that. (10 skeins) I was drooling. Can't wait for the tent sale to get here. And for Tania to come. We're gonna have some fun!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I have maybe 4 inches to go before separating the fronts from the back on the sweater. And I am taking my time. This is my first adult sweater and I want to make it right.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Now that I saw everyone else's, I think my sweater might be too plain??!! Ugh... I guess I need to make a more interesting one next...


I made the same one, with even plainer yarn than you are using... There's room in your wardrobe for 'plain'... I have already worn mine a lot! And yours has such pretty yarn-- the yarn will do the talking.

Just don't tell me you are going to frog it!

How about a progress pic?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> So I went to tuesday morning today... and found the blender I was looking for.. I took thru the yarn and only found one sock yarn, that I already made.. it kinda looked a bit felted.. (maybe it got wet somewhere) so I left it.. didn't see anything else that I could use or need.. so walked out empty handed except for the blender...
> 
> They need to get a new shipment in...


Did they have any of the Ott lamps?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Good Morning CWS. I was dreaming about yarn last night. WTH!!
> Yesterday even though Webs was closed, during break I browsed around the warehouse. So much is marked for the anniversary sale which goes until the end of May, and I know they will be putting a lot of that stuff out for the tent sale too. Deeper discounts as you usually buy the "bag" on that. (10 skeins) I was drooling. Can't wait for the tent sale to get here. And for Tania to come. We're gonna have some fun!!!!


What kind of stuff were you drooling over? Do you remember names, colors?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I have maybe 4 inches to go before separating the fronts from the back on the sweater. And I am taking my time. This is my first adult sweater and I want to make it right.


It's looking GREAT. I'm sure you will have no problem making it right...

And good morning!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Haven't seen a post from Tracy since she went to Sydney for the day... Is she back at work this week?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Now that I saw everyone else's, I think my sweater might be too plain??!! Ugh... I guess I need to make a more interesting one next...


I don't think the sweater you are making is plain. It's in my "to do" list. :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Haven't seen a post from Tracy since she went to Sydney for the day... Is she back at work this week?


I was wondering about Tracy too!

TRACY??? WHERE ARE YOU????


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning CWS. I was dreaming about yarn last night. WTH!!
> ...


I'm looking at the Cascade 220. It's on sale for $5.99. I have 5 hanks of a green and 5 hanks of a purple in my stash. I'd like to get 4 or 5 more of each while it's on sale, I know I can't match the dye lot, but I can work it into what ever I decide to make. Like using every other hank? Do you think that would work? Also some lace yarn as I want to take up a class where you design your own pi shawl.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, I admit it. I just want to have the whole store/warehouse.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning all. The only problem with having the whole warehouse you lose the adventure of looking and finding. :-D Cloudy and chilly here in Va. I bet it is freezing up in Mass. Gonna go do hair and face and wait to hear from Doc's. I will knit while I wait. :lol: Check in later.

Barb, loved that color of your sweater...could tell about pattern but I bet it is beautiful.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Just went back and re-looked at pic. and yes I saw all of your lovely cables. Did you do those without a cable hook or with one?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I have not yet mastered cables without a cable needle. So I am using one. I don't want to mess this sweater up. LOL


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I"M here!!! I was so exhausted on Sunday I spent the day lying down reading apart from DD's band was playing and marching in the local ANZAC march ( It's a commemoration of the landing in Gallipolli of Australian and New zealand troops in World War 2, we have a public hol on the 25th).It seems I got volenteered to March in front of the band with another Mum holding the bands banner!! The funny part was I had to wear the bands uniform, black pants, I borrowed one of hubby's white business shirts and the band supplied a red blazer and red bow tie.......Lucky there is no photo evidence that I have seen so far...I must admit it did feel good to take part and support the band and the local returnedd service men and women just a tinsy bit embarrassing. Then you guessed it today I was back to work and then had a staff meeting tonight. I have been keeping up just have not had the time to post.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Welcome back to the Resort Tracy!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

It will be a short visit as it is bedtime... At least I get wednesday off this week but I have to be up early as DD has a band gig at a local Anzac service. But then I plan to do nothing for the rest of the day.
Hubby has also been on the computer which has interrupted my visits to the resort.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I have been working away on my latest baby cardigan and only have one sleeve to do.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

got to say goodnight now. Have a lovely day.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sweet Dreams Tracy!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

It's cold and rainy here. Makes me want to go home and go back to bed.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Yuck, today is really yucky. I want to go home and knit!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > Now that I saw everyone else's, I think my sweater might be too plain??!! Ugh... I guess I need to make a more interesting one next...
> ...


Maybe later today.. Thanks for the encouragement! I am too far gone to frog it.. and the truth is I wanted a plain sweater. One I would actually use! lol...

I figured if i can get thru this sweater I can try something more complicated... (I did make one last year for my daughter, a turtleneck with shadow cables) I kinda messed up some of the cables (put them in the wrong places) but she didn't like it cause it itched too much and was too short..

But let's all get thru this sweater KAL and come out on the other side!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

WhooHoo!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Waiting for a doc to call is like watching grass grow. Sitting here going nuts. Quess I will continue knitting. Bah!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey everybody. Guess who is home. Did you miss me? I sure miss KP. 
And reading the posts backwards is a challenge. Barb, your sweater is beautiful and I love the color. Bonnie, that is really orange. Love it. The pictures of the crawfish boil made me hungry and jealous. My family is never together and you looked like you enjoyed it thoroughly. Lucky girl.
Bitsey, hope you are feeling better soon. We went to Macado's last night for supper. Was great food, and we brought enough home for lunch.
It is cold and cloudy here today, but I am snuggled down in the library, talking to my dear friends.
Has the Valentine swap been sorted out? Nina, it should never happened, and if I were home I would send you a sympathy card. I am sorry. Should never have happened. 
My KAL is coming along but had to frog 6 rows. Count not right somehow. 
These computers use Firefox, and it does spell check for me. Good thing, only if I couldn't spell it the first time what could I do the second. Oh well I guess if I clicked on it I would be prompted with the correction.
I am here for a bit, so talk to me babies.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

So funny how you all are freezing and rainy but it's f*in hot here.. is suppose to be hotter today than yesterday.. yesterday was 107 or so.. I think I told you guys about it... 

We don't use our heat but boy, we sure use our a/c!!! 

And Bonnie, no I didn't see any Ott Lamps.. I looked but nothing there... maybe next time...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bits, can you call the doc office? Maybe put a fire under their butts?

Alberta! I'm talking darlin' I'm talkin'!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Alberta, you are home. I figured yu would have stayed longer. I am so glad to see you home. We have missed you. :-D :-D


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Already called...they are waiting for the lab. So, I knit and wait.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Just found the sweater I am knitting in the KAL. Go to pictures and look at Sweater for Barb. Exact sweater just mine is green.
I went to the digest and there it was.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh no Bits. I am in the library in Fville. I am here until around the 20th of May.
Not in the library. How droll......



Bitsey said:


> Alberta, you are home. I figured yu would have stayed longer. I am so glad to see you home. We have missed you. :-D :-D


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

And I can't send photos from this public computer.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-76184-1.html
my sweater


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I saw the sweater Alberta, what color are you going to do it, or did you tell me green. Are you going to do an acrylic or a wool? I like that sweater...kinda like a small jacket.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I saw the sweater Alberta, what color are you going to do it, or did you tell me green. Are you going to do an acrylic or a wool? I like that sweater...kinda like a small jacket.


Bits it is a baby green, and in acrylic. It is all I had. I want to do it in a merino blend and I did put in 4 buttonholes. It will need special buttons as it is an elegant looking sweater.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Whoo hoo, I;m getting out of the office at noon. Things are a bit slow here and the computer is too slow for me to hang out all day and play, so I'm going home to play on my own! LOL

I want to make the same sweater as Alberta is also, but I purchased a very pretty redish color yarn at the Fibre Faire for it.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Alberta, take a look at Webs and look at the yarns they have on sale. Most are on sale until the end of May, like the Cascade. But the tent sale will have even more! Just let me know what color and weight, and blend you want. And how many, usually the Tent sale is sold by the bag (10 hanks to a bag) to get the really good prices.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Alberta, take a look at Webs and look at the yarns they have on sale. Most are on sale until the end of May, like the Cascade. But the tent sale will have even more! Just let me know what color and weight, and blend you want. And how many, usually the Tent sale is sold by the bag (10 hanks to a bag) to get the really good prices.


Okay, I will look to see how much and what weight I want and let you know. I am thinking of a soft peach. I want a bag in a merino/wool blend.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

superwash? not superwash? What do you want blended with the merino wool? natural fibers like alpaca? llama? maybe some cotton or bamboo? Or acrylic?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

NOPE!! No swap at all.. and if you all noticed... she has disappeared!! So what's up with that?????? 

It was her idea to begin with, wasn't it??? 

Didn't she end up with 2 swaps for herself??? 

Kinda fishy, I believe!! And if I am wrong, I hope she clears it up!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> superwash? not superwash? What do you want blended with the merino wool? natural fibers like alpaca? llama? maybe some cotton or bamboo? Or acrylic?


Superwash if possible, and a silk blend I think. You know the wool better than I. Maybe the silk would not be appropriate.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> NOPE!! No swap at all.. and if you all noticed... she has disappeared!! So what's up with that??????
> 
> It was her idea to begin with, wasn't it???
> 
> ...


So far not a word? That sucks! And yes she did organize it. In fact I had the same partner I had before, so that wasn't so organized. :thumbdown:


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Time sure flies. I have 27 minutes left. Bitsey, I sure hope the doctor calls soon and you can be on your way to better.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

She won't be in the next swap. I assure you. Sorry, it still burns my ass!!

ok gonna run home. then I can play on my computer! See you in a few~!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Our little family is getting littler. We lost 2 so far in the last little bit of time.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I'm looking at the Cascade 220. It's on sale for $5.99. I have 5 hanks of a green and 5 hanks of a purple in my stash. I'd like to get 4 or 5 more of each while it's on sale, I know I can't match the dye lot, but I can work it into what ever I decide to make. Like using every other hank? Do you think that would work? Also some lace yarn as I want to take up a class where you design your own pi shawl.


Take one of each of the old hanks with you and use it to match as closely as possible. If this was variegated yarn you could alternate hanks every other row, but with solids even that will show up like stripes if the dye lots are way off.

Would they let you trade in the old 5 for 10 new, all of the same dye lot? I would ask...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Good morning all. The only problem with having the whole warehouse you lose the adventure of looking and finding. :-D Cloudy and chilly here in Va. I bet it is freezing up in Mass. Gonna go do hair and face and wait to hear from Doc's. I will knit while I wait. :lol: Check in later.
> 
> Barb, loved that color of your sweater...could tell about pattern but I bet it is beautiful.


Good luck Bitsey with your test results. Hope it's not C-diff...

I am going in to see my doc (well, FNP, really...) at 2pm to get tested to see if I have C-diff. That darned antibiotic I was on!! Now my stomach is a mess and we are supposed to go to Memphis tomorrow for two days! Seth is performing his Senior Recital, a very big deal. I hope I can manage to go! I will be heartbroken if I can't...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> I"M here!!! I was so exhausted on Sunday I spent the day lying down reading apart from DD's band was playing and marching in the local ANZAC march ( It's a commemoration of the landing in Gallipolli of Australian and New zealand troops in World War 2, we have a public hol on the 25th).It seems I got volenteered to March in front of the band with another Mum holding the bands banner!! The funny part was I had to wear the bands uniform, black pants, I borrowed one of hubby's white business shirts and the band supplied a red blazer and red bow tie.......Lucky there is no photo evidence that I have seen so far...I must admit it did feel good to take part and support the band and the local returnedd service men and women just a tinsy bit embarrassing. Then you guessed it today I was back to work and then had a staff meeting tonight. I have been keeping up just have not had the time to post.


You have had a wonderful experience! Woo hoo... marching with the band! There should have been pictures!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm back, and I'm home


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

who else wants stuff from Webs??? LOL


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Hey everybody. Guess who is home. Did you miss me? I sure miss KP.
> And reading the posts backwards is a challenge. Barb, your sweater is beautiful and I love the color. Bonnie, that is really orange. Love it. The pictures of the crawfish boil made me hungry and jealous. My family is never together and you looked like you enjoyed it thoroughly. Lucky girl.
> Bitsey, hope you are feeling better soon. We went to Macado's last night for supper. Was great food, and we brought enough home for lunch.
> It is cold and cloudy here today, but I am snuggled down in the library, talking to my dear friends.
> ...


Hi Alberta!

So... no more Minnie Purl? I just loved that name for you... I guess you'll have to choose.

We will want to see a progress pic of your KAL pretty soon...

I think Nina is still waiting for her swap box. Waiting, waiting, waiting... The fun of doing these swaps is putting together something your friend will like. Most of us can't wait to shop and send our boxes... I just don't understand this. If it's such a "duty" and chore, why participate?

And to top it off, you should see the amazing box she sent me! Full of treasures.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Just found the sweater I am knitting in the KAL. Go to pictures and look at Sweater for Barb. Exact sweater just mine is green.
> I went to the digest and there it was.


But we want to see YOURS...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:shock: I just checked the user list. Dissi is not listed. Does that mean she quit? If I search for her I can find her, but her last post was April 15th. Wonder what is going on?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > Just found the sweater I am knitting in the KAL. Go to pictures and look at Sweater for Barb. Exact sweater just mine is green.
> ...


I've seen it. It's a very pretty light green


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Alberta, take a look at Webs and look at the yarns they have on sale. Most are on sale until the end of May, like the Cascade. But the tent sale will have even more! Just let me know what color and weight, and blend you want. And how many, usually the Tent sale is sold by the bag (10 hanks to a bag) to get the really good prices.


Can I do that too???

Be aware that if the yarn is in small balls, like 100 yards, one bag of ten may not be enough to make a sweater. But the Cascade 220 will... 220 yards per skein.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Alberta, take a look at Webs and look at the yarns they have on sale. Most are on sale until the end of May, like the Cascade. But the tent sale will have even more! Just let me know what color and weight, and blend you want. And how many, usually the Tent sale is sold by the bag (10 hanks to a bag) to get the really good prices.
> ...


Yes of course. Anyone can. If they have something you are interested in at the tent sale on sale, I'll get it for you. Not a problem!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> :shock: I just checked the user list. Dissi is not listed. Does that mean she quit? If I search for her I can find her, but her last post was April 15th. Wonder what is going on?


I think that means she is just not online at the moment.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I thought the user list just lists all of the people that are still participating.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Have you guys noticed the Admin. added a cool new button-- "report issue" ? That will make it easy to report abusive posts to him. Wonderful.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I just checked..Alberta is not online but it lists Knitgalore as a user. I think Dissi is gone from the forum.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I just called Joann Fabrics here in Holyoke. They have some Otts lights in stock. Gonna make a run over there. 

Will check in later CWS!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I thought the user list just lists all of the people that are still participating.


Oh no... there are way too few listed for it to be a complete list of all members. There are thousands of members. But only the ones currently logged in will show up in the user list.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Could also be that Dissi changed her name to hid...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Okay, my BAD... What that list shows is the top 100 users only. Not those logged in.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I just called Joann Fabrics here in Holyoke. They have some Otts lights in stock. Gonna make a run over there.
> 
> Will check in later CWS!


If you don't already have a coupon, check out JoAnn's online to look for one. They have different ones every week.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Okay, my BAD... What that list shows is the top 100 users only. Not those logged in.


When in doubt, READ what the page says, LOL... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

So... have we all popped over to Webs to look at their sale? Can't believe we have our very own courrier... Barb!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sorry...it is called read directions. Sorry about that. But she has not posted since the 15th. Maybe she is searching for Nina's package.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Maybe she is tracking it physically... that means she must be in a cargo hole over the Atlantic by now!!! lol


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Check this out.. . I think OSG would love this... We can incorporate knitting everywhere...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

It is different. Maybe she is in a cargo hole....or a plane.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hmmm...I could say some things but I think it's best if I keep my mouth shut!

I decided on a table lamp that bends in all directions for extra light. It doesn't take up much space and I think it will work well. Time will tell!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Did you get the one that looks like a table lamp or like a office or desk model?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

You should always check what the return policy is.. then save the receipt (I put it inside the box with some tape) and if you don't like it within the return timeframe, you can return it for a full refund.. then you aren't stuck with something you don't like cause you threw out the box and receipt... do it all the time..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Did you get the one that looks like a table lamp or like a office or desk model?


office desk model. I think.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

when I took my sister home, her bitch of a cat (mean thing) scratched the shit out of my hand. I was bleeding all over! That cat has some long sharp claws! She's such a pretty girl, but she's not that friendly. Sometimes you can pet her, and sometimes, like today, she was in a mood and when I went to pet her as she was meowing at me, she attacked! YIKES. I'm gonna take my dogs over there! NOT LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

that's why I love DOGS!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good thing, I have three!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Quiet night tonight chicks. Heading to my chair...cold case coming on at 8 pm. Chat in the am sweet chicks.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Wanna see my WIP? OK.. here it is..


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Hmmm...I could say some things but I think it's best if I keep my mouth shut!
> 
> I decided on a table lamp that bends in all directions for extra light. It doesn't take up much space and I think it will work well. Time will tell!


Glad you found something you like! Good lighting is so important.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Quiet night tonight chicks. Heading to my chair...cold case coming on at 8 pm. Chat in the am sweet chicks.


Hey Bits, does watching all that crime on TV make you more fearful and paranoid? Do you caution your kids a lot more these days? LOL. Cause that's what would happen to me if I watched a bunch of crime. I wouldn't be able to leave my house. It gets to me...

You know all those movies where some psycho character is keeping some woman hostage and torturing her? (All the while you are praying she gets a chance to escape.) I can't handle those, either. No psycho characters, for me. I'd have to balance out with a LONG Fred Astaire movie fix or I'd have nightmares. I hate seeing the dark side of human nature.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Wanna see my WIP? OK.. here it is..


It's looking GOOD, Neener... :thumbup:


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I love that blue... Will be a great item in your wardrobe IMHO

The hair.... Why? Such a waste of good yarn... Lol

I have been surrounded by ill people all day... Couldn't even knit in peace... So I have gone to bed to hide


Like a kid... Hiding in the dark on my phone !


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks Bon... I know what you mean about the psychos but at the same time you get mesmerizer by the shows.. Criminal Minds is like that.. some of the plots are so sick and scary.. and you just know... just know that there are psychos like that in the world and just hope that you will never run into one!!!! Is that paranoia enough????


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Well Chicks, i'm finally here. What a night. Poppy came over for supper as usual, but when he walked in he tells me he's been having chest pain for most of the day! I said get in the car i'm taking you to the ER! He refused until he had his supper!!!! STUBBORN! So he ate and when I saw he took the last bite I grabbed the dishes and threw them in the sink while telling him to get his coat on. Geeez, I JUST got home. Thank God it was not his heart. All looks fine there. They think he pulled a chest muscle. so gave him some pain meds and sent us home. But I'm glad they did the test for checking the heart just in case. 

Now I'm exhausted and heading for bed. Stressful night. Mike is in NH for work until tomorrow night. Geezzzz, why do these things happen when he's away? I did call his twin sister and she came right over to the hospital. 

Goodnight CWS. Until tomorrow!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

My buddies my pals! Hola  

Missed you guys! Finally all caught up. You guys have some awesome sweaters there. I wanted to do the KAL but i seem to be behind a whole lot! I just got the sock bite LOL

SO....... Cumberland/Flintstone, Maryland is VERY far! I can't believe i drove so much and we're all alive! lol Barb will tell you that as soon as i get in the car, i'm like a little kid... lol all i need is a ride down the block and i'm out like a baby  

THe resort is beautiful. I didn't do much. I let my kids run around with my sister and got some much needed sleep!! My bed is awesome, but there was something about the one over there that just kept calling my name. I think it was the heavy comforter. I'm going to have to get a 5 star hotel grade comforter! and an AC strong enough to keep me from cooking under it LOL

Mia... is NUTS!!! She jumped in the lake! WTH??! It was cold all weekend. THere was a conference going on over there... she ran SO fast through the chairs and crowd ON TO THE STAGE and said HIIII! hahahaha My eyes almost popped out of my head. So of course they loved her and they were laughing and clapping, like that's all she needed. She's too much! 

Chris played ball on the courts there for a while... they were all surprised at how much I could sleep. I really wanted to do more, but I just couldn't. And since my sister was there to watch my daughter i definitely took the opportunity.  

Overall the resort is very nice. I missed out on the spa. Boooo! I did, however, figure out how close my cousin is in PA (PA IS HUUUUGE BTW) and she has her own spa. I'm sure i can get a friends and family discount 

Sorry i didn't take so many pics. I really didn't....


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Well Chicks, i'm finally here. What a night. Poppy came over for supper as usual, but when he walked in he tells me he's been having chest pain for most of the day! I said get in the car i'm taking you to the ER! He refused until he had his supper!!!! STUBBORN! So he ate and when I saw he took the last bite I grabbed the dishes and threw them in the sink while telling him to get his coat on. Geeez, I JUST got home. Thank God it was not his heart. All looks fine there. They think he pulled a chest muscle. so gave him some pain meds and sent us home. But I'm glad they did the test for checking the heart just in case.
> 
> Now I'm exhausted and heading for bed. Stressful night. Mike is in NH for work until tomorrow night. Geezzzz, why do these things happen when he's away? I did call his twin sister and she came right over to the hospital.
> 
> Goodnight CWS. Until tomorrow!


OMG! Thank God he is ok. QUe Dios lo bendiga! Is he staying in your house for the night?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

WOW, Barb you had a night.. and I bet you hoped you would have a quiet night... ha.. thank god it was nothing.. thank god...

Tania, you got yourself a little American Idol ... that child is a total ham!!! How can people not love her!! She is the cutest baby!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

My sock so far....


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Afternoon ladies, So glad Poppy is ok! Tania you sock looks great your knitting is so neat.
Boy There are so many posts that I haven't commented on I can't even begin so 'll just start fresh from here.
Tania the spa looked very restful no wonder all you wanted to do was sleep having someone to look after Mia you needed to switch off for a while. Mia has such a joyus face.
Nina, barb and Bonnie your sweaters are all coming along beautifully.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Ok looks like I am turning out the lights tonight.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Thanks Bon... I know what you mean about the psychos but at the same time you get mesmerizer by the shows.. Criminal Minds is like that.. some of the plots are so sick and scary.. and you just know... just know that there are psychos like that in the world and just hope that you will never run into one!!!! Is that paranoia enough????


Not to mention that the shows give the 'real' crazies lots of ideas...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Well Chicks, i'm finally here. What a night. Poppy came over for supper as usual, but when he walked in he tells me he's been having chest pain for most of the day! I said get in the car i'm taking you to the ER! He refused until he had his supper!!!! STUBBORN! So he ate and when I saw he took the last bite I grabbed the dishes and threw them in the sink while telling him to get his coat on. Geeez, I JUST got home. Thank God it was not his heart. All looks fine there. They think he pulled a chest muscle. so gave him some pain meds and sent us home. But I'm glad they did the test for checking the heart just in case.
> 
> Now I'm exhausted and heading for bed. Stressful night. Mike is in NH for work until tomorrow night. Geezzzz, why do these things happen when he's away? I did call his twin sister and she came right over to the hospital.
> 
> Goodnight CWS. Until tomorrow!


Goodnight Barb! Thank goodness Poppy is okay and it's just something minor. We are all quite fond of Poppy... Not to mention we have PLANS for him, (with one Miss Minnie Purl.)


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Tracy, did I miss you? Are you still around?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

hey Bonnie are you still around?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

And Tania, what a beautiful place to spend a weekend! I bet the kids loved it... thanks for the photos.

Of course they loved Mia... what's not to love?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

hahah we just posted the same thing seconds apart lol.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> hey Bonnie are you still around?


Ha ha... crossed in cyberspace!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Gee it has gotten cold here in the last couple of hours the wind i blowing a gale. lucky the girls got the washing done before it started raining again. Good knitting weather.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Is your new lamp making knitting easier, I have been looking at them for a while but they are really expensive here as well.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Is your new lamp making knitting easier, I have been looking at them for a while but they are really expensive here as well.


I do love it. I end up knitting at night, mostly, and the good lighting really makes it fun. It's fun to be able to SEE again!

YAWN... I really need to go to bed! See you tomorrow, Tracy. Goodnight.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Night Bonnie Have a great time at your son's recital, I'm sure it will be wonderful.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good morning CWS. I am so tired, slept like crap. And I feel cranky. I don't want to go to work, but know I have to. The accountants are coming in today. I'd rather sit here and sleep, knit, chat, sleep, knit, chat, etc. Oh well, reality kicks in!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I was just browsing around the forum. And I forgot to tell you that in my class sunday, I learned to "knit backwards"...or reverse knit. It's pretty cool. Would work well in doing the heel flap on a sock. You wouldn't have to turn it and do the purl row. Just knit backwards! YIKES!


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I was just browsing around the forum. And I forgot to tell you that in my class sunday, I learned to "knit backwards"...or reverse knit. It's pretty cool. Would work well in doing the heel flap on a sock. You wouldn't have to turn it and do the purl row. Just knit backwards! YIKES!


You are funny, girl. In my first sock class, I was informed that I was knitting backwards. Do not do that now, lol.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Wanna see my WIP? OK.. here it is..


Such a pretty color and your stitches are so neat! You go girl!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Good morning chicks. I am walking on sunshine and I feel good!!! I do not have the scurge!!!! Yea, I am not typhoid mary!! If I could do a cartwheel I would. Happy knitting day. :thumbup:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Tania, I saw a pic of your sock. Looking good.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Good Morning, Susan told ya.... of course you don't got it!!! 

Tracy you start getting cold while we start to warm up... that's what happens when you live down under on the other side of the world..

Thank you Tomi.. and why would you really need to knit backwards? Besides being too lazy to turn your work on a heel flap???? Just curious... 

Those classes do sound amazing.. Most classes around here are so very basic... 

Got to wake up...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

A quick hello on my way to bed. It is midnight and have to be up early for the ANZAC service although this year I will only go to the one DD is playing at,at 7.30am not the dawn service that one starts at 4.45am makes it too long a day even though it is very moving.
I have just finished all the pieces of the little cardi so tomorrow will be sew up day , I also started another one but for a 2 year old while watching the end of a Miss Marple mystery.Have a great day,


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I was just browsing around the forum. And I forgot to tell you that in my class sunday, I learned to "knit backwards"...or reverse knit. It's pretty cool. Would work well in doing the heel flap on a sock. You wouldn't have to turn it and do the purl row. Just knit backwards! YIKES!


I think the technique was "invented" for entrelac. You knit all those little stockinette squares and it's much faster not to have to turn the piece all the time...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> :-D Good morning chicks. I am walking on sunshine and I feel good!!! I do not have the scurge!!!! Yea, I am not typhoid mary!! If I could do a cartwheel I would. Happy knitting day. :thumbup:


WONDERFUL! Pray that I get the same report... I'm taking in my sample today.

No probs this morning... oddly enough. Maybe it was something in the water??? With all the C-diff outbreaks around and my just having been on MEGA antibiotics, I have to be sure.

We are off to Memphis in just over an hour. We decided not to take Sophie along with us, as originally planned... so the poor little girl will have to go to a kennel this morning. Just one overnight, but it kills me to leave her there! She'll be so frightened and think we gave her away!

I stayed up late making Seth's picture display that I wanted to do... I'll have to post a picture of it later. I used one of those science fair project board setups, and tacked up photos of him from baby to man... Also used some scrapbooking stuff to stick on to decorate it, like a bike, guitar, snakes, baseball stuff, all the things he loves. I included his ballet pictures, from when he danced as the Nutcracker Prince when he was 9-11, and other ballet photos of other ballets... he will DIE. This will be set up during his reception, following his recital. Thank goodness he's arranged with some friends to handle all the food, so I don't have to worry with any of that. That was so thoughtful of him!

I'm so thankful my stomach has seemingly settled down so I can go!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Have a good trip Bonnie. and Have fun.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > Just found the sweater I am knitting in the KAL. Go to pictures and look at Sweater for Barb. Exact sweater just mine is green.
> ...


Hey Bonnie, can't send pix. Can't use my camera on my sister's mac. I tried to use it and messed it up so bad. So trust me, I am knitting, well some unknitting, and will post as soon as I can. But i am with you all the way. And I got 3 new sock yarns at the fest I can't wait to use. I can now be either minnie or knitgalore. I really loved that handle, and I may find an avatar to fit, and use that one.
I am so happy I can still access from here. When my sister said she was going to the library I said i would join them. The reason I had to get a new I.D. is I couldn't remember passwords. And that may be exactly what happened to our little friend. She simply got a new I.D.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh, entrelac.. so is that what I did?? Knit backwards? didn't feel that way.. entrelac was fun... everyone should try it.. but i only made it straight.. didn't do any in the round..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:shock: Looks like a very quiet day here at the resort. I am working on the heel flap for my sock and will finish up the heel today. Check in later to see if anyone is awake.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > I was just browsing around the forum. And I forgot to tell you that in my class sunday, I learned to "knit backwards"...or reverse knit. It's pretty cool. Would work well in doing the heel flap on a sock. You wouldn't have to turn it and do the purl row. Just knit backwards! YIKES!
> ...


instructor did mention entrelac too!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I have been so busy this morning working with the accountants, they finally left. I have tons of work to do and figure out. 

Hope all are having a good day!

Hugggggsssss.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Morning, girls. A very pretty day here in Kansas. Went to the flower place and got some good prices on some marigolds, dahlias and some kind of pretty little blue plants that have long tendrils. Also found eight balls of Peaches and Cream for dishcloths at the DAV thrift shop. Must go to bank and quilt shop. You all have a great day. Glad you are better, Bonnie.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

shhh....I think everyone is napping


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey chicks, just checking in, trying to get dinner going. Hope to chat later. Hope everyone is ok. :thumbup:


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi I've dropped by to play but no none is home. It was a beautiful sunny but very brisk morning for the service, It was in a lovely park at Emu Plains the breeze in the autumn coloured trees Cockatoos and Rainbow lorrikeets flying aroung squarking, I love when the band plays marching music must be the drum beat. I did have a tear as there was only one digger from WW2 there and he was very old, his great grandsons were helping him lay a wreath.I always get teary at these things.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Tracy, I'm here.
Glad you enjoyed the event. Poppy is a vet of WW2. It was touching when they built the local memorial here in Westfield and to see his name on it.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sounds like you have had a busy day!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey chicks, heading to my chair. I think the remnants of this lousy cold are still hanging on. The glories of getting old. Chat in the am darlings. Hope things are better. If not I will just stay in bed all day. Night night sweet chicks.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Night Bitsey.
I have been on you tube learning how to do a better job of sewing up as I am sure I don't do it right.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I haven't had to do the "sewing up" part yet. We will see when it's my turn!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I think I don't enjoy sewing up as I know it isn't right. I have to sew up the little baby cardigan tody so I thought it was agood opportunity to learn to do it properly. I am turning into my Mum and getting fussy in my old age.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hi ladies....been swamped at work...you can tell its crunch time...everyone is soooooo cranky and the kiddos are very active...

tonite was a board meeting...so much going on!!!

but i started another scarf,lol...does four rows count?

glad everyone is on the mend


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Everything counts!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Have just put a ingredients for a beef and vege casserole in the slow cooker and have 2 baskets of ironing on the agenda today. So much for doing nothing on the public hol .... I may just do essentials then get back to my knitting hubby is at golf, girls are doing stuff in their rooms so it is quiet and peaceful.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i am just counting down until summer....if i get one this year...i don't think i will get to go home when the kids do...too much still to do for the number of days left

but...i have lots of knitting waiting for the day i do get to stay home and "do nothing" :thumbup:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hola amigas! 

Had a lousy day today :\ My tummy is weird... been feeling chills and all. Went to my mom's, she was cranky at first, then she kinda calmed down. Strange... My dad looks worst every time. I think they're just waiting.... He's still walking around the house though. So thats good. 

My socks are coming along.... I cast on the 56 stitches, but when I tried to put it on my mom's foot, which is thin, the sock didn't want to go up past the heel. So that really sucks.... what should i do??


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

((hugs)) and prayers for your parents....


(sorry, you know i can't help with sock questions)


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your parents all you can do is be there.
As for the socks I'm pretty sure I used 64 stitches that's Bonnie's pattern. I have a skinny foot let me check.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Frog frog frog.. unless someone tells you something else... 

So sorry about your dad.. I know what you are going thru... it's awful.. 

I just saw a movie about 9/11.. Extremely Loud and Incredibly close.. with Tom Hanks and Sandra Bullock.. I think I used up an entire box of tissues.. It was awful and now is one of my favorite movies!! Go figure...
Tania, do NOT see this movie!!!

Got to go make dinner, was out all day with a friend.. eat lunch at a great Peruvian place... delisc...

Later chickies...

so sorry you all had a lousy day!! Not good for the soul....


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sorry Tania I have used 60 or 64 maybe they are just too small, Wait til Sewbiz comes on she will be able to help I'm hopeless with knitting Math or any Math basically...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you dears. I feel the love. 

I think the sock is too big for Mia.... so i'll probably have to frog. Boooo! Ill wait for Bonnie though. 

I picked up a book by Ann Budd. Do we like her? Bonnie? Lol she seems cool.... watched the intro on the dvd that came with it. Then dozed..... chris took the laptop away and cut the lights. Now im wide awake....


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Just don't dribble on the keyboard while sleeping !!!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I can't believe it I just did the nices invisible join on the shoulders of the cardi wove in the ends, best job I have done and guess what!!!!! I sewed the wrong side to the right side and had to spend 30 minutes trying to get it undone without cutting the knitting!!!!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Ouch!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

It's all good now and all done.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Very nice, Tracy


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thanks tommi it's a shame all the detail isn't clearer in the photo. But I am happy with it, I'll add it to the collection ready for when my rellies in England have their babies.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Very cute Tracy! You complete them so quick!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good morning all!!  have a beautiful day!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning Chicks with Sticks! It's Wednesday, so it's hump day! Glad when I'm over the hump. 


Such a weird night. at 2:00 AM I heard a very loud bang and felt the bed go down. Scared the crap out of me. I froze. Thinking WHAT THE HELL? The damn side support of the bed broke! And we were only sleeping!!! Thank God my dog Buddy was not under the bed at the time, he usually sleeps under there, it would have killed him I'm sure. So now our bed is sitting on the floor, not on the frame. Weird. Mike says he thinks he can fix it. I hope so, the bedroom set is not old, maybe 6 or 7 years. It's my first bedroom set, always had mix and match hand me downs. And yes, we paid a pretty penny for the set too. And the store we got it from is no longer in business. Not that they would do anything anyway. But Mike says he can fix it and he will use bolts instead of the little screws the manufacturer used. So, another disrupted night of sleep. (is the weekend here yet?)


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barb I have emailed you an answer to your pattern question let me know if it doesn't make sense.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OMG! You Rock! I got it and it makes sense!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!

This is my first adult sweater and I want it to be right!! Thank you!

I was so confused over the second front piece and how I was suppose to get the working yarn back to the back, but you explained I'm not working that side of the front yet, just putting it on holders. I get it! Whoohoo!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

When it comes to knitting, I really think I'm the Resorts "weakest link" :?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Matt has had to bolt and brackets on the girls beds as the tiny screws don't work for long, So glad your dog didn't get hurt that would have been sad!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> When it comes to knitting, I really think I'm the Resorts "weakest link" :?


I don't think so!! It was just luck I knew this one but I had to draw a diagram for it to make sense... I never just look and read a whole pattern it only makes sense to me as I do it. I was reading information on reading charts the other day and it said if it doesn't make sense just follow tyhe instructions anyway and the pattern will make sense to you when you see it forming.That seemed like good advice.

Besides look how fast you knock out those socks!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning chicks. Hope to sleep better tonight. Spent alot of the night coughing.

Tania did you do a guage? I do one with each different yarn that I use and keep a notebook telling how many stitchs to the inch, needle size and brand of yarn. That way I can just go back to my book when I pick a yarn I have used. What is the width of your foot? My daughters have a B width. I am working with 7 sts to the inch on size 2.25 needles and I cast on 64 stitches. What was the yarn you used?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb, have not figured out your problem but it sounds like you figuared it out. Good girl.


----------



## Pussyfoot (Sep 28, 2011)

That is a lovely Jacket, just right for chilly days.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

tomilu said:


> Very nice, Tracy


 :thumbup:


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thanks! I loved this pattern I am going to make some more,when more babies come along! I'm thinking it would look nice in green!!! lol I make everything in green so no suprise there.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I have started another cardigan the same as the little short sleeved variagated newborn one I made a couple of months ago for my cousins little girl that is due in july. I had yarn left so I will make a matching one for the new big sister as well, she will be 20 months when the baby comes so they should look cute in matching outfits.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Today has been really nippy so I am thinking some nice warm bed socks may be my next project.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

well ladies it is time I tottled of to bed as it is back to work tomorrow. Have a lovely day,enjoy your knitting and I'll be back soon.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I think Tania's issue with her socks is that she listens to me! I told her when I make socks for myself I use 56 stitches. When I was helping her to get started, she was using larger needles than mine, and her yarn (then blue) was a bit thicker. So I thought the 56 sts would be fine. 

Sorry Tania....I think you need to frog it and start again with the 64 stitches.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good night Tracy, sweet dreams! And again thank you for setting me pea brain straight on the pattern!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good night Tracy. Barb, tell Tania to do a swatch.....she be using yarn that is 8 sts to the inch. 

Off to the showers. actually heading out of the house. Hope I don't have a coughing fit. Later chicks


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Hola amigas!
> 
> Had a lousy day today :\ My tummy is weird... been feeling chills and all. Went to my mom's, she was cranky at first, then she kinda calmed down. Strange... My dad looks worst every time. I think they're just waiting.... He's still walking around the house though. So thats good.
> 
> My socks are coming along.... I cast on the 56 stitches, but when I tried to put it on my mom's foot, which is thin, the sock didn't want to go up past the heel. So that really sucks.... what should i do??


You may have to use 60 or 64... not what you wanted to hear, I know...

I'm so sorry your Dad isn't doing well. :-(


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I will have to finish catching up later but just wanted to pop in on Luke's laptop to say how wonderful Seth's recital was. It was an awesome worship service. I am so proud of him and how he has grown, and so thankful for Visible Music College to have trained him. I love this school! 

My little boy has grown into an awesome man!

We are heading back this morning because Hubby has to go to State Guard annual training for the rest of the week. But we'll be back in Memphis in a couple of weeks for Seth's graduation.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Thank you dears. I feel the love.
> 
> I think the sock is too big for Mia.... so i'll probably have to frog. Boooo! Ill wait for Bonnie though.
> 
> I picked up a book by Ann Budd. Do we like her? Bonnie? Lol she seems cool.... watched the intro on the dvd that came with it. Then dozed..... chris took the laptop away and cut the lights. Now im wide awake....


Yes, LOL, we like Ann Budd! Good designer.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Good Morning, and all I am gonna say, Barbara you are not the weakest link!!! I definitely am the weakest link....

Bonnie, so happy Seth's recital went so well.. The proud mama!!!! 

Susan, night coughs! I have had them many times.. until they figured out that it was acid reflux (not that that is your problem) but lying down brings up the acid in your stomach and it irritates your esophagus which makes you cough..
Sometimes, when I have a cold, it's post nasal drip that enters my throat when I am lying down and makes me cough... 
So there are 2 reasons you might be coughing at night.. but I sure am not a dr and am not diagnosing you in any way.. GO TO THE DOCTOR!!

Anyway, another day...


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Good morning, ladies. Just popping in to see what is going on. Sorry your coughing isn't better, Bets. Perhaps soon!!! Went to the Dr. today and got all the reports of the tests. I have to get the CPAP machine for sleep apnea and am deficient in Vitamin D. Other than that, all is good. For 74 years, that ain't bad, lol. Getting ready to head to the LYS for KAL afternoon. TTYL


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

OMGoodness. I am here alone. I get to the computer and everyone is busy. Nothing to report, except my sister has to put down a beloved dog. Sally and I left so the family could grieve together. Imagine, 3 days in a row on the resort. After frogging 6 rows of the lacy part of my sweater I am back to the row where I put the sleeves on a waste yarn and begin the body of my pattern. I think it will be easier now as I have a better understanding of what the pattern is trying to do. 
Tomorrow art meeting, Friday a visit with an old friend of Jackies. What a great cook. Looking forward to it. Then Saturday we will go to a play in town. 
The nights are cold but the days are beautiful. Warm and sunny.
I just want to share with you. I miss you all. At home I could drop in 20 times a day if I wanted. Not so much here.
Yesterday Jackie was trying to install the speaking software on her computer. Wasn't able to do it, so they are still working on it.
Thought i would like that, but what a bite to get it working. 

Tania, sorry about your Dad. Hope he perks up soon. I never heard you mention him. 
Tracy, love the sweater. You do good work. I want to get my KAL done so I can work on a shawl. And I have some more sock yarn, but didn't bring needles or pattern so will get at that when I get home.
Okay, I will stop now and look around for a bit.
Okay guys, stay sweet, and healthy.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey guys, after much thought I decided to post a new topic on the swap page...

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-76919-1.html#1415628

Tell me what you think of it??? I didn't want to totally destroy her.. so I didn't post any names... (not sure if I should have or not!)...

Anyways... going out...

over and out!! Chickies...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Alberta, so happy you are having a great time.. so sorry she had to put down the doggie... so sad when that happens.. 

Sometimes, I think some people should be put down too!!!! 

You just keep enjoying every moment of everyday that you are with family and friends!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

You said what had to be said Nina. Maybe it is time.

Sorry about the poopie Alberta and Tomilu I am so sorry about that sleeping problem. Is there something you can do to correct it? 

My hacking at night. Use to it...this happens everytime I get a bad cold when I go to bed. I am used to it, at leasst I should be. Haven't been this sick in a long time. But it is getting better...I will survive. Later chicklets.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Good Morning Chicks with Sticks! It's Wednesday, so it's hump day! Glad when I'm over the hump.
> 
> Such a weird night. at 2:00 AM I heard a very loud bang and felt the bed go down. Scared the crap out of me. I froze. Thinking WHAT THE HELL? The damn side support of the bed broke! And we were only sleeping!!! Thank God my dog Buddy was not under the bed at the time, he usually sleeps under there, it would have killed him I'm sure. So now our bed is sitting on the floor, not on the frame. Weird. Mike says he thinks he can fix it. I hope so, the bedroom set is not old, maybe 6 or 7 years. It's my first bedroom set, always had mix and match hand me downs. And yes, we paid a pretty penny for the set too. And the store we got it from is no longer in business. Not that they would do anything anyway. But Mike says he can fix it and he will use bolts instead of the little screws the manufacturer used. So, another disrupted night of sleep. (is the weekend here yet?)


Oh this scares me! I am constantly watching out for my little one as it is!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> When it comes to knitting, I really think I'm the Resorts "weakest link" :?


Uh, that's my title thank you! ... But only til I get time to learn all the things you all are already tackling


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> I will have to finish catching up later but just wanted to pop in on Luke's laptop to say how wonderful Seth's recital was. It was an awesome worship service. I am so proud of him and how he has grown, and so thankful for Visible Music College to have trained him. I love this school!
> 
> My little boy has grown into an awesome man!
> 
> We are heading back this morning because Hubby has to go to State Guard annual training for the rest of the week. But we'll be back in Memphis in a couple of weeks for Seth's graduation.


So glad it went well... Safe travels


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Gotta go again


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Everyone is so busy! I hope you are all getting some knitting done. How's the KAL going for those participating? Me, well, I can start again tonight after dinner, time to separate the fronts from the back. I can't believe I'm making ME a sweater!! I hope it fits! I'm wearing it whether it does or not! LOL


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Hey guys, after much thought I decided to post a new topic on the swap page...
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-76919-1.html#1415628
> 
> ...


Well, I know I read somewhere in the rules that maligning another user is not allowed on the board. The place to post the complaint is in the user's feedback profile. Any future swap coordinator that fails to check the feedback on those wishing to join their swap, is just asking for trouble.

There is no way you could locate every person will want to host a swap in the future, to warn them, so it's their responsibility to check feedback. It might make a few ladies think twice about hosting 100+ person swaps.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Watch out... I'm gaining on you! Almost to my third buttonhole.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Yarn purchase from a Memphis LYS called STASH. The USA yarn is Cestari...they sell directly to yarn shops with no middleman, so it's really affordable, too!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Tracy, I saw your baby sweater jacket... It's lovely! So sweet... Nice to get ahead on some gifts, isn't it?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

ohooo, love that sock yarn. What do you plan on the 3.5 oz of that lovely wool? Did you get more than one skein? :mrgreen:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > When it comes to knitting, I really think I'm the Resorts "weakest link" :?
> ...


We have no "weak links"... Only STRONG CHICKS who have sticks and know how to use them! :lol:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OK Bonnie, so of course you are gaining on us.. what did you think??? ha!!

THe yarn is beautiful.. 

Oh boy, so much yarn not enough time...

Gonna post feedback a bit later... hope it doesn't backfire on me.. 

If I am not online in the next couple of days, you will know why!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I have heard about that Lorna's yarn...is it nice? Will one hank make a pair or just one sock. Very pretty. I am always jealous. The moreI see, the more I want. I can't knit this stuff fast enough. :-D


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

We will fight to keep you here. We can't survive without you. We would have to start our own blog. Ouch, food for thought.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> ohooo, love that sock yarn. What do you plan on the 3.5 oz of that lovely wool? Did you get more than one skein? :mrgreen:


Nope... just one, to try it out. 254 yards of kind of a sport weight, so it will make a nice pair of mittens, or small scarf.

By the way Bits, I'm reading on the label that Cestari is located in Churchville, VA... The man who owns the company owns herds of sheep used to produce the wool. This yarn shop was small and didn't have the whole line, but I'd like to look the company up and see what else they have. I am thrilled to find American yarn to buy. That's really why I bought this skein.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> You said what had to be said Nina. Maybe it is time.
> 
> Sorry about the poopie Alberta and Tomilu I am so sorry about that sleeping problem. Is there something you can do to correct it?
> 
> My hacking at night. Use to it...this happens everytime I get a bad cold when I go to bed. I am used to it, at leasst I should be. Haven't been this sick in a long time. But it is getting better...I will survive. Later chicklets.


Glad you are getting better, Bits. 
I go Friday afternoon to see about getting an APAP; Dr. says it is better than a CPAP machine. He says I will have to use it for the rest of my life; but at least I won't be apt to have strokes because of lack of oxygen at night.
Went to the KAL at the LYS this afternoon. We had a good time; even if we didn't get a lot done, lol. I signed up for an entralac class next month and of course had to get the yarn for same.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Gonna post feedback a bit later... hope it doesn't backfire on me..
> 
> If I am not online in the next couple of days, you will know why!!!!


Nope, as the swap partner it's your right to leave honest feedback. That's what that feature is for!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I have heard about that Lorna's yarn...is it nice? Will one hank make a pair or just one sock. Very pretty. I am always jealous. The moreI see, the more I want. I can't knit this stuff fast enough. :-D


I actually know Lorna Miser personally. We met years back on another board, and shared a room at a textiles conference in Las Vegas for a week! She is one fun girl... She sold the company (Lorna's Laces) at the height of it's popularity, so she's not involved in the yarn at all now and is writing books and being a grandmom. The new owner has done well to continue to grow the company.

These hanks of sock yarn I bought are in one of Lorna's original colorways, Irving Park, one of my favorites. She is from CA and named most of her colors after places in CA. I have a big bag of leftover balls that she sent me. I can tell you it is the nicest, yummiest sock yarn-- and very soft. It takes two hanks to make a pair, but you will have lots left over. Can do child's socks with the extra...


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Gonna post feedback a bit later... hope it doesn't backfire on me..
> 
> If I am not online in the next couple of days, you will know why!!!!


So sorry you had a terrible experience. I shall certainly be cautious about future swaps myself. I am surprised it happened in the CWS as you are all such a great group of ladies.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

tomilu said:


> Glad you are getting better, Bits.
> I go Friday afternoon to see about getting an APAP; Dr. says it is better than a CPAP machine. He says I will have to use it for the rest of my life; but at least I won't be apt to have strokes because of lack of oxygen at night.
> Went to the KAL at the LYS this afternoon. We had a good time; even if we didn't get a lot done, lol. I signed up for an entralac class next month and of course had to get the yarn for same.


I know lots of women who sleep with those machines, Tommie... you will feel so much better when you can breathe well at night! You might find you have more energy for the day.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

We are home and I have some pictures to share from Seth's concert. It was titled "Forged In Love", the name of the ending song, which he wrote. The whole theme he taught and the thread that ran through it and all the music chosen and written were on the theme of how God forges and refines us in His furnace of love. He used a huge Excalibur-type sword on stage as a visual... It was awesome...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

These are the posters he made for the concert. And below that is the picture "wall" of his life that I set up on display in his reception. (He's not easily embarrassed, thank goodness.)


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice photos Bonnie. Seth went from being an adorable baby to a "hunk" very good looking young man.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Thank you, Barb. That photo was actually his senior portrait from high school... 5 years ago. He always did look older than he was. The baby shot was his newborn pic, taken in the hospital nursery.

I'm so proud of him!! Forgive me if I've said that before. My heart is swelled today...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey chicks, heading to my chair. Hope everyone has a good evening. Chat in the am sweet chicks.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

you should be proud...he is a fine looking young man who appears to be doing well at what he loves...

love the photo board...you did a great job on it


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Thank you, Barb. That photo was actually his senior portrait from high school... 5 years ago. He always did look older than he was. The baby shot was his newborn pic, taken in the hospital nursery.
> 
> I'm so proud of him!! Forgive me if I've said that before. My heart is swelled today...


Awesome young man! He is going to make the world a better place.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Lovely photos Bonnie I can see why you are so proud of him.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Tommi I hope the machine works for you and you will bounce out of bed full of energy.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bonnie, the kid looks good!!!!! And he looks so professional!!

Anyway to post something on youtube so that we can hear him too???? 

I would kill if my mom put up pix of me as a baby!!! lol

Hope everyone who has had trouble sleeping, have a good night tonight!!!


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

trasara said:


> Tommi I hope the machine works for you and you will bounce out of bed full of energy.


Thanks, Tracy! Between the machine and some vitamin D3, I should be dancing on the clouds, lol. 
Good morning, ladies. Have flowers to plant this am and some quilting to do on the longarm. That should take up my day. Hope all of you have a super day!


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> By the way Bits, I'm reading on the label that Cestari is located in Churchville, VA... The man who owns the company owns herds of sheep used to produce the wool. This yarn shop was small and didn't have the whole line, but I'd like to look the company up and see what else they have. I am thrilled to find American yarn to buy. That's really why I bought this skein.


I looked them up online and they only sell wholesale online. But it looks like if you take the tour they have yarn available.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning Tommi, I think everyone I know lately has been diagnosed with vitamin D deficiency, I guess thats what happens with skin cancer awareness. Have a great day.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Tommy how did you find them online. I couldn't. By the way, good morning everyone. Rainy day here in Va. Going to knitting group this am. Chat later.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning CWS. Frustrating night last night....and it will be again tonight.

I messed up my sweater! I need to tink back about 8 to 10 rows. What a pain in the ass this will be, but that's what I will be doing tonight. Go figure. Not a happy camper!


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Tommy how did you find them online. I couldn't. By the way, good morning everyone. Rainy day here in Va. Going to knitting group this am. Chat later.


http://www.cestariltd.com/atthemill.html
Here is the link, Bits.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Good Morning CWS. Frustrating night last night....and it will be again tonight.
> 
> I messed up my sweater! I need to tink back about 8 to 10 rows. What a pain in the ass this will be, but that's what I will be doing tonight. Go figure. Not a happy camper!


What went wrong??


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

trasara said:


> Morning Tommi, I think everyone I know lately has been diagnosed with vitamin D deficiency, I guess thats what happens with skin cancer awareness. Have a great day.


Dr. says it is our lifestyle; too much time indoors and too much sunscreen when we go outside.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I think I purchased some of that yarn when we were in VA. The lable and name sounds so familiar. I will have to check the bag of goodies.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Morning! 

Yep, you're right Barb. I think that's the one we picked up. 

Bonnie, your son is so handsome! The show looks like it was awesome.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Mornng, Tanya What is on your plate today???


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Nina pookie bear, I'll be your swap angel. I'll get it ready today and ship it tomorrow.  Please don't say no! You'll love it! Like i wuv you too! 

This Dissi thing.... she screwed up. Wasn't it mentioned that she had/has issues? They're not going away over night. We haven't heard from her, i don't think anyone would try to come back after that. She's probably embarassed. 

I know it's not about the gift itself, but about principal. She played dirty. Moving on...... is that ok?



And don't shoot me! Just sayin..... lol


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

trasara said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning CWS. Frustrating night last night....and it will be again tonight.
> ...


It's what happens when you have a chatty husband and a chatty father-in-law in the room while you are trying to do a chart. I missed not one, but TWO cables in the pattern. That's two sections of the pattern repeat. All the same row, but damn, I didn't realize it until I was way past it. I probably could leave it, but I think it is noticable, I noticed! I have to fix it or I won't be happy. Oh well, at least I love to knit!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

As long as you know it is there it will bug you. I know it's a pain but you will be happy when you have fixed it.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Tommi! Work work work. And frogging my sock. BooooO! LOL

I swear i suffer from the same thing you do... but i think i sleep wrong, too curled up and i dont allow myself to breathe..... 

One of my friends had his tonsils removed and he doesn't snore anymore. He sounded like, i don't even know what... bigger than a bear! LOL And he would stop breathing too. I'd get scared sleeping with him because i was up half the night trying to figure out if he was alive?!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Nina pookie bear, I'll be your swap angel. I'll get it ready today and ship it tomorrow.  Please don't say no! You'll love it! Like i wuv you too!
> 
> This Dissi thing.... she screwed up. Wasn't it mentioned that she had/has issues? They're not going away over night. We haven't heard from her, i don't think anyone would try to come back after that. She's probably embarassed.
> 
> ...


You are too cute! :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:thumbup: WEBS TENT SALE IS ONLY 3 WEEKS AWAY!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


It would be nagging at you if you didn't. lol

I have a list of things I want from webs.... I"m ready!

Don't worry about the sock. I should have followed the pattern anyway. WHy was I going on off on my own on my first sock?? LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Hi Tommi! Work work work. And frogging my sock. BooooO! LOL
> 
> I swear i suffer from the same thing you do... but i think i sleep wrong, too curled up and i dont allow myself to breathe.....
> 
> One of my friends had his tonsils removed and he doesn't snore anymore. He sounded like, i don't even know what... bigger than a bear! LOL And he would stop breathing too. I'd get scared sleeping with him because i was up half the night trying to figure out if he was alive?!!


Sweetie, you def have sleep apnea. I am positive about that. But I love you and would share a room with you anytime!

I too have to watch the vitamin D issue. I've had to have a vitamin therapy because my D dropped so low. It's amazing how much if affected in the body by this vit. Anyway, I take a suppliment now on a regular basis. I don't want to drop that low again.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Now when you have the sleep test, they first do an oxygen level test with an oxymeter. You wear the clothespin-like thingy on your finger all night at home and they can tell by how your oxygen levels do during the night whether you need to go ahead and do the all-night study. It is not a big deal and could save you from strokes or death! I'm so glad I got mine done as I am in the stroke danger zone. 
So Tanya, please start the study!!! Mia needs her mommy to be there for her. 
Sorry for the nagging!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

tomilu said:


> Now when you have the sleep test, they first do an oxygen level test with an oxymeter. You wear the clothespin-like thingy on your finger all night at home and they can tell by how your oxygen levels do during the night whether you need to go ahead and do the all-night study. It is not a big deal and could save you from strokes or death! I'm so glad I got mine done as I am in the stroke danger zone.
> So Tanya, please start the study!!! Mia needs her mommy to be there for her.
> Sorry for the nagging!!


 :thumbup: you are NOT nagging, just being a true friend with concerns.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D I just read something on Links and Resources called Endless Saturday Socks...I love it. It is what to do with all those leftover pieces of sock yarn. Absolutely loved it. Exactly what I plan on doing. And not two socks matched. What a crazy and fun idea.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I saw those socks as well Bits they really are cute . They would make nice knee sock. Well it is late and my eyes are starting to see double so I will say good night.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Goodnight Tracy. Sweet dreams!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bits! What a cute idea! I've been saving my leftover pieces, I have no idea why, but now I know!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Goodnight Tracy. Chat with you when you get up.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D :-D I absolutely loved it. From the pic it looked like she used alot of white. I don't have white sock yarn, but I quess I could find another neutral.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm just gonna mix what I have left over. Not get more to make it pretty. I think the mixed up thing is the best way to go.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I agree, I re-looked at the pics again. There no whites or neutrals. Ok, chicks, off to knitting group. Later :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

have fun!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Good Morning guys.. No need for swap angels.. Love you all to bits... (that includes bits!! LOL sometimes I crack myself up!!!)

I think I messed up my simple garter sts sweater too.. I think I did a short row somewhere.. Not sure.. not sure how to check for one short row.. but I had this little tiny hole 3 rows down.. and don't have a clue how it got there.. if it was a YO it would have been much bigger.. But I picked up the knitting in the middle of a row and just started to knit away.. and I think I might have turned my yarn.. UGH>> today I have to look hard at it and decide if I am going to frog it back.. so looks like alot of us are rip rip ripping!!!

WHOO HOO Webs tent sale starts in 3 weeks!!!! 

I love the idea of crazy socks like that.. but I still have yet to knit myself a pair of socks.. I've given away every pair I made!! The sweater is the first I get to keep for myself.. (If it comes out well!!!)


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

are you going to be staring at the hole Nina?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'd stare at it... looking like this


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tania, I frogged it back to the hole.. and tried to figure out what happened (before I thought about the short row) and in the end.. I just K2tog... ugh.. lol.... and now you don't see a hole.. but 3 rows later.. I thought... short row??????????????????????????????????????????????? but I am not sure...

BONNIE, where are you?????????????????????????????? lol...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

so did you fix it? is the hole gone?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I so want to leave work and go home and fix my sweater. But I can't :-(


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Passing along this link I got from a yahoo group posting.
Just four more days to save 10%, 15% or 20% on Madelinetosh yarns at Whitknits.com 
<http://www.whitknits.com/index.php?main_page=> 
You can even special order any Tosh yarn in any color you want.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> so did you fix it? is the hole gone?


Yes, by K2tog it's gone...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

check this out! I need to do this!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Bonnie, your son is so handsome! The show looks like it was awesome.


Well thank you... and so is yours!


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSQpSftNEoI
> 
> check this out! I need to do this!


What an easy way to frog!!! Thanks for the link~~


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I think I messed up my simple garter sts sweater too.. I think I did a short row somewhere.. Not sure.. not sure how to check for one short row.. but I had this little tiny hole 3 rows down.. and don't have a clue how it got there.. if it was a YO it would have been much bigger.. But I picked up the knitting in the middle of a row and just started to knit away.. and I think I might have turned my yarn.. UGH>> today I have to look hard at it and decide if I am going to frog it back.. so looks like alot of us are rip rip ripping!!!


Yes... it must be frogged back. No other option. Same for Barb. :-( 
But then you'll be back on track with a perfect sweater.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Tania, I frogged it back to the hole.. and tried to figure out what happened (before I thought about the short row) and in the end.. I just K2tog... ugh.. lol.... and now you don't see a hole.. but 3 rows later.. I thought... short row??????????????????????????????????????????????? but I am not sure...
> 
> BONNIE, where are you?????????????????????????????? lol...


Back up until you can trace one clean row, all the way across. Your working yarn will all go in the same direction.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > so did you fix it? is the hole gone?
> ...


Not going to work, because you still have ONE EXTRA GARTER RIDGE on one side of where the hole was. It's going to look funky. Get rid of it.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSQpSftNEoI
> 
> check this out! I need to do this!


What she is doing is a lifeline on the spot... but with the needle.. how clever!!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

So...... I lost my working needle! Um the one i'm using with the sock. Can't find that tooth pick anywhere! Boooooo! I just got that set. 

I know i can still knit a sock with 4 needles. But I hate losing anything.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

The Saturday Socks are cute. Notice how she alternated lights and darks for the best effect.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I can't see any videos here.... :\


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> So...... I lost my working needle! Um the one i'm using with the sock. Can't find that tooth pick anywhere! Boooooo! I just got that set.
> 
> I know i can still knit a sock with 4 needles. But I hate losing anything.


Gee, I hope it turns up...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Bonnie, I was considering continuing with the sock instead of frogging it and maybe making Mia some knee-highs? They should fit her comfortably..... 

Waddya think?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I have tons of sock needles for you to borrow...come on up!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Bonnie, I was considering continuing with the sock instead of frogging it and maybe making Mia some knee-highs? They should fit her comfortably.....
> 
> Waddya think?


If the foot part fits her... Usually knee highs fit best if you work some increases at the center back every inch or so, to go over the calf. You could make them and save them for her, if they are a bit big now.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I just read the "ugly thread"... OMG. All I am going to say about it is that there apparently is a lot of jealousy of us on this site-- jealousy of the close friendships we have forged in here. So these people attack us when we post in other places on the site, as tho we had done something to them, personally. In their delusional minds, we have...

Most of those troublemakers got their noses out of joint when I wouldn't let them into our Christmas swap-- because we _didn't know them_ and it was not an open swap. But they can thank me for that, as it got them to start their own swapping groups, which they seemingly LOVE.

It's pretty shameful to have to have a conversation shut down.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

it's over. I'm not gonna worry about them. My real friends are right here!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:lol: :lol: OMG I just finished reading all of that stuff. What a riot. Man, those broads(and I use the term quite selectively) need to get a life,oops, maybe this is their life. Well, chicks, look at them and figure it out...not worth the discussion..bitty hens. :twisted:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Back to me socks!

And we love you Nina!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I wish I was home knitting!!! 

Ok, I'm gonna leave work at 4:00. I need some knitting (or in this case unknitting) time!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I saw that youtube that you posted, very clever. I will have to try that when necessary.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I want to try it when I get home. Cross your fingers!!!! I don't know if it will work with YO and k2tog and ssk. But I'm gonna find out!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

maybe from the purl side? hmmmmm


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, I don't know. Ripping out with YO's and ktog scares the crap out of me. That is exactly what happened with that shawl. Every row was YO and k2tog. It quietly went back on the shelf. :-D


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I want to try it when I get home. Cross your fingers!!!! I don't know if it will work with YO and k2tog and ssk. But I'm gonna find out!


Oh Barb... I don't think I would even attempt it with pattern stitching. You have to be really tricky to find the right little pieces to pick up. It's simple in SS, but not in k2togs and ssks, where parts of the sts are hidden behind others.

Is there a plain row you could pick up, like the wrong side rows? Aren't they just purl across?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> maybe from the purl side? hmmmmm


Do the purl row, but do it from the RIGHT side.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

If the sts are too complicate, like what Bitsey had, it's simpler just to TINK, st by st...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Going out for my run now. I have a LOT of tension to work off today!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Bonnie, I wanted to ask a question about the toe of the socks. When you did your decrease the way you described did you add a few more rows onto the sock before you started the toe decrease?( since you are eliminating 8 rounds of plain knitting on the toe).


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Bonnie, I wanted to ask a question about the toe of the socks. When you did your decrease the way you described did you add a few more rows onto the sock before you started the toe decrease?( since you are eliminating 8 rounds of plain knitting on the toe).


GOOD question. Watching for the answer.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

me too. Because it looks like 4 rows would be about 1/4 of an inch.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Gosh, if I got any smarter I would be dangerous. I am dense!!! I am still doing the same amount of rows I am just decreasing every row on the last 8 rounds. Dumba me.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

BONNIE DO NOT ANSWER MY DUMBA QUESTION! Sorry, I was trying to yell at Bonnie before she went out of the door! :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Gosh, if I got any smarter I would be dangerous. I am dense!!! I am still doing the same amount of rows I am just decreasing every row on the last 8 rounds. Dumba me.


I'm back... but no, it's not the same amount of rows because you won't have the plain rounds in between for the last decs. Do you still have my pattern? I'm sure that's the way I had you do it in the pattern because I dislike pointed toes. Let me run and measure how long my sock toes come out on a couple pairs of my socks...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Okay, my rounded sock toes are about 1.5" long... so knit to the last 1.5" of your foot and start your decs.

(Stickybeaks have to PAY for that info...) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:lol: Thank you! Gosh, I just love us!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Okay, my rounded sock toes are about 1.5" long... so knit to the last 1.5" of your foot and start your decs.
> 
> (Stickybeaks have to PAY for that info...) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> :lol: Thank you! Gosh, I just love us!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :mrgreen:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow, no one told me you guys were talking and I missed 2 pages... UGH..

I got so many PMs from so many wonderful women and 1 nasty one..

So many people wanted to send me angel swaps.. but that wasn't the whole idea of why I posted what I posted..

But one woman offered to send me something from Scotland.. OH BOY!!! how could I say no to that??? I have dreamt of going to Scotland... I love everything that comes out of that area including Scotch!!! lol... just kidding!!!

That is one place on my Bucket List I MUST go to!!!! The rolling green hills and cliffs and craggy shores... Romance everywhere!! (or so my imagination tells me!!!)

I just wanted everyone, including the stalkers to know that there are so many sweet good people on KP.. and we shouldn't let the bad apples destroy this lovely site!!!!!

That's my spiel and I am sticking to it!!!!

Barbara, those little needles drive me crazy.. and on the ship I kept dropping them.. and then they either rolled away or blended into the patterned carpet.. it was impossible to find...so I feel with you!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OH, and I love us too!!! lol....

We really have grown into a family ... and sorry if anyone (who is reading this) feels that they are left out.. it really is their own fault.. they just had to comment and continue... and become part of the family... but chose not to... Oh well.. we are quite happy as it is... RIGHT, GUYS????????


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Did you guys see this?

Mother's Day sale. Save 15% on select needle sets.
http://www.knitpicks.com/needles/Knitting_Needle_Sets__L300301.html

Thanks GrannyH for posting this...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:evil: Right now I cannot tell you how angry I am. Direct TV man screwed up this am and neglected to put the right boxes on his truck. So he was going to come back tomorrow. Fine! But Direct TV is telling to close out our old boxes which are still hooked up so now bimbo has to come back tonight. He is just leaving Richmond. it is past 6:30PM...Do you know how much this screws up my privacy!!??!! I can't go to the bedroom cause a new box is going there, The great room is getting a new box, plus he is replacing my old box where I am. I quess I can hang out in the bathroom! This is a load of crap, I am being punished because of his screw-up. Give me a gun!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> :evil: Right now I cannot tell you how angry I am. Direct TV man screwed up this am and neglected to put the right boxes on his truck. So he was going to come back tomorrow. Fine! But Direct TV is telling to close out our old boxes which are still hooked up so now bimbo has to come back tonight. He is just leaving Richmond. it is past 6:30PM...Do you know how much this screws up my privacy!!??!! I can't go to the bedroom cause a new box is going there, The great room is getting a new box, plus he is replacing my old box where I am. I quess I can hang out in the bathroom! This is a load of crap, I am being punished because of his screw-up. Give me a gun!


You can always knit in the bathroom!!!! Or go take a long soak so that you can relax!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Business should be done during normal business hours. Do not inconvenience the customer. The customer is always right. Where am I wrong on this? :evil:

I wonder if he will get a flat tire or two?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

You aren't, but you can't do anything about it... can you?? Or just tell him to come back tomorrow... and forget a bout it!!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

God forbid he keep you from any of your "crime"...

God help the man!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bits, go soak in the tub tonight and let hubby handle it. Pour a glass of wine and relax in some hot bubblebath. Soothing music in there, too.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

He could be 6 ft under his screw -up!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

No problemo. He will not be here until around 8 or 9 PM. I resent this because I am being punished because of his screw-up! Just wait till they call to see if I liked the installtion. This is hubby's fault he wanted high def...who in the he double hockey sticks cares about that? Men, this is going to be a very expensive yarn shopping trip!! Paybacks!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

HD is amazing.. you can actually see the pores on people!!! lol...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

HD is amazing.. you can actually see the pores on people!!! lol...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

R U getting a DVR?? so that you can record all your crime shows when you think you will miss them???


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OMG YOU CWS have me cracking up!! Too funny!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

well, i've got 4 rows tinked back. Still more to go. It's a lot slower to "unknit" than it is to knit. Geeezzzzz!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello... of course it is harder to tink than to knit.. and sadder too!!!! 

I have one more inch to go till I start the collar decrease... but I haven't picked it up all day... I laid it out flat on the floor to measure it to see if I did do a short row or not.. and I can't see.. so I am going to ignore it (unless Bon says something) and continue...

What I did do.. is inventory all my needles except crochet hooks.. wow.. I got many... still have to make a spreadsheet on computer so I never lose it....


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yes, he is getting all the bells and whistles. Why in God's name do I want to see the pores on people? Will I have to see other things too? I am glad my tv is the old kind no Hi def for me. Yuck...pores...what if they have a crappy complextion?? Yuk! :thumbdown:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Lots and lots and lots of yarn. There is no limit! :twisted:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes for yarn.. but what about needles... is there a limit on needles????


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

There is no limit on anything...and I am also thinking of some new earrings. I have tiny tiny diamonds, I have diamond and saphires and then I have pearl and diamond. Maybe a ruby and diamond pair dangles. I see those in my near future. Plus all the yarn in the world!! :twisted:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What happened? Did the shopping for jewelry scare you off? Am I being greedy? I could always say the earrings are for my anniversary in Aug...you know 45 years are worth something. :-D :-D


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am sorry, I won't scare anyone off again. Come back, comeback


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well chicks, talking to myself, so self say goodnight and maybe self can chat in the am.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sorry went to dinner, but I am back now.. nothing wrong with diamonds.. my family have been in the diamond business for over 100 years...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Really, really...are you dripping in them? By the way that installer is still here...it is almost 9:30.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

you know what they say.. the shoemaker's kids go barefoot!! I wear no jewelry, it's too much of a hassle..

OK, is he almost finished?

I burnt my palm this evening.. opened the cover of a pot and the steam got me.. ouch ouch ouch.. hard to type...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bits, you are cracking me up. But hey, I'm with you! Take the jewelry and the yarn and the needles. You deserve it. (me too, will you adopt me?)

Nina, I have tons of needles. But I so want some signatures. I look at them all the time. And DROOL!

Ok, I finished fixing my mistake on the sweater, so I am moving along again, but I'm tired. I find it straining to tink!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

oh signature needles dont count as part of the batch! it's the difference between costume jewelry and diamonds...


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

You girls are just WILD tonight; don't get your panties in a wad, Bits. It will just turn your face red, lol. 
Just through planting a bunch of flowers. It is supposed to rain later tonight so a perfect time to plant.
Going to watch the TV and frog back three inches on my vest. Error in pattern, grrrrrrhhhhh


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> No problemo. He will not be here until around 8 or 9 PM. I resent this because I am being punished because of his screw-up! Just wait till they call to see if I liked the installtion. This is hubby's fault he wanted high def...who in the he double hockey sticks cares about that? Men, this is going to be a very expensive yarn shopping trip!! Paybacks!


Bitsey, that's too late. I would just say no. Turn him away at the door. His family will probably be glad, too.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Hello... of course it is harder to tink than to knit.. and sadder too!!!!
> 
> I have one more inch to go till I start the collar decrease... but I haven't picked it up all day... I laid it out flat on the floor to measure it to see if I did do a short row or not.. and I can't see.. so I am going to ignore it (unless Bon says something) and continue...
> 
> What I did do.. is inventory all my needles except crochet hooks.. wow.. I got many... still have to make a spreadsheet on computer so I never lose it....


Nina, it's your sweater. If you can't see it, maybe there is no short row. Maybe the hole came from you inadvertently wrapping the working yarn around the needle by mistake.

Or you can photograph the sweater close up, and let me see if I can see an extra garter ridge. Sometimes I don't see my mistakes until I look at a photo of the work!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> well, i've got 4 rows tinked back. Still more to go. It's a lot slower to "unknit" than it is to knit. Geeezzzzz!


You'll get there, Barb. This is going to take less time, actually, than if you pulled the needles out and did a big quick rip, then tried to pick all the sts back up and not loose any yos or k2togs. Hang in there!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Yes, he is getting all the bells and whistles. Why in God's name do I want to see the pores on people? Will I have to see other things too? I am glad my tv is the old kind no Hi def for me. Yuck...pores...what if they have a crappy complextion?? Yuk! :thumbdown:


I can't see well enough to NEED high def! It's wasted on me...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

NEVER MIND on all my replies (above). I was way behind and what I was posting on has all been resolved! And now I might be A-L-O-N-E... Unless Neener is still around here somewhere.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I just k2tog and went on.. so it's all good... I can't knit tonight anyway.. I burned my palm and it's sitting in burn cream.. my fingers are the only thing good...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I just k2tog and went on.. so it's all good... I can't knit tonight anyway.. I burned my palm and it's sitting in burn cream.. my fingers are the only thing good...


Oh no... so sorry! I read where it was a steam burn. At least those seem to go away faster than something hot touching your skin.

Maybe you will feel good enough to knit tomorrow. Bummer.

I'm going to check out! Getting sleepy. Just got done doing a bunch of forms for Luke's student loan and then two checking acct to balance! All that paperwork bored me to sleep.

Goodnight!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice, work is never done!!!

Sleep well.. see ya!!

Good night to all who are reading!!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Bzzzzzzzzzzx


Good morning my little friends! (lol)

Just wanted to pop in and say hello and that I love you all.... Even when we are cranky...

Now I am going to be a good little worker bee and get some stuff done!

Happy knitting and hugs around to all!

Bee happy today!


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Good morning, ladies. We are having a spring thunderstorm right now; suppose I should get off the puter. I shall finish my frogging and then decide what to do next. Have a happy day,all.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Good Morning or evening down here, I got quite a bit of knitting done this afternoon and met up with some ladies I met here on Kp. Had a nice time eating homemade muffins, drinking coffee and sharing lots of knitty goodness!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning tommi , at least the rain will give your plants a good drink.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Good morning chicks, the Direct TV installer still lives.

Sun is shining have to go and fix my face and my hair, then I shall be ready to face my day of knitting. Hope to finish this sock by tomorrow, so I can start #2 which I would like to finish by next Saturday since my DIL will be coming for a visit. Check back in later today chicklets. Hope everyone has a wonderful start to their day.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning Bitsey happy knitting.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thanks Tracy, you have a great day and it sounds like you had fun with your buddies. Tommie have a good day. Did you finish your quilt?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Bzzzzzzzzzzx
> 
> Good morning my little friends! (lol)
> 
> ...


Good morning!! We're gonna BEE happy today! (All except that hour or so that I am sitting in the dentist's chair...) HA!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hope it's not too bad a storm, Tommie. Stay safe! 

Sorry you have to frog, too. What went wrong? Last you showed, your vest was looking great.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Good Morning or evening down here, I got quite a bit of knitting done this afternoon and met up with some ladies I met here on Kp. Had a nice time eating homemade muffins, drinking coffee and sharing lots of knitty goodness!!


I'm jealous! What a wonderful meet-up...

I just learned that another board member has moved very close to me and I'm hoping we can meet and knit one of these days. Maybe we can get OSG over here too, for a knitting meet-up.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

So Bits, what time did the installer finally leave? Did you get that bubble bath?  

I think you can power out on that sock and get it done in a week... 

Where is everyone today? Everyone busy at work? Sleeping in?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hey Nina, when you get up check your email... I asked you about your sunglasses, for the size of the pocket I need to make for them. I am going to go get some more spray adhesive before I can continue, anyway. I use that stuff to hold the layers together for sewing-- spray baste. So I'll look for your answer when I get back. Hopefully I won't be spending too much time in the dentist chair today-- just having a crown set.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

hope it all goes quickly and painlessly for you Bonnie.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for shring the quilt pictures , they are amazing.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> oh signature needles dont count as part of the batch! it's the difference between costume jewelry and diamonds...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: good to know!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Who sells signatures? Do they make #1 & 2 circulars?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Buenos Dias!! 

New day... Friday... long weekend for me... YES!! 

I can knit and sleep and cook and bake all weekend!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oooh Bitsey! Signatures....


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

http://www.signatureneedlearts.com/


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes Bits! Signature does!

Bonnie,good luck at the dentist. I get my last crown set on Monday....whooohooo!

HI MUCHACHA (spelling)


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I hope to bee busy in work so time will fly, all though I don't really expect to bee too busy. No busy bees here today.

But I am beeing good, no sticky beak on this queen bee!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Oooh Bitsey! Signatures....


I swear I'm going to have them....but what size cable should I start with??


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tomorrow I'm suppose to meet up with someone Nina met on the ship that lives near me. We are suppose to go to lunch and then Webs (don't you just hate when someone drags you to a yarn store! LOL)


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, I hear how great these needles are but what is the difference between signatures and addi's?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

LMAO!! Oh i'm sure you're not being dragged! haahahaha


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

You will just have to take one for the team Barb , don't suffer too much!!!
Well I'm off to bed , have a great day.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

You know how some people like a particular yarn over another? It's kind of the same thing.. 

The points on the signatures are sharp, really good for your tiny knitting, lace, socks... the smoothness, workmanship, they speak for themselves. 

I'm going to pick up a couple when I get to rhinebeck this year. 

There's a place here in Midtown Manhattan that sells them too. I played with them a little bit there.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I kept saying I was waiting for Rhinebeck too, but I don't know if I can hold myself off that long. Struggling like I was in a straight jacket here!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Goodnight Tracy....sweet dreams!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tania, those signatures would be good for you as you knit so tight. It would be easier for you and give you better gauge.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Seriously, what size cable should I start with? If I got one set of circs, which cable should I get? Eventually I want them all. But to start????


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Cause I am using the Lace Addi's and they are really sharp compared to the Addi Turbos. The turbos have very rounded ends. I do not like them with the sock yarn.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

The dpn's, I want a size 0, but they don't make them  I am getting the 1's, 2's, 3's, and 4's. Don't know yet about any other sizes, but probably! Might as well get a whole set!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, if you buy a "Set" several size cables will come with them.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

The Signature needles are supposed to be the creme de la creme  (SP?) LOL


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

a set of cables is $310.00. Do not know what a set of DPN's are.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

What size circs do you use most Barb?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I would buy i pair and try them and compare. I heard the same thing about Addi's


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Well, if you buy a "Set" several size cables will come with them.


Signature circs are not interchangeables. They are fixed.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm thinking 24", 32", 40". I like 16" for hats. But I want to do socks, those will be on dpn's, don't need circs for those, but I also want to do more sweaters and some shawls. So what should be my first set of circs? What would you ladies do? Bonnie, what size for sweaters and shawls? Think a 32" would do it?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

maybe the 40". Hmmmmm

this is why i don't have any, i can't make up my mind!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

LOL Barb!  Easy does it.... 

You're working on a sweater now. Is that a gauge you'll likely use again? 

How are the stitches hanging on your needles now? Spread out or too scrunched up? 

40 is good... 

47 is what I gave to Alberta. Her work spread out nicely.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I almost just bought a pair of the DPNs for my socks. But they ask too many questions, and then I have to wait for delivery....... Grrr! Im gonna just go to the store over here where I saw them and let you ladies now. K? ok.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

If you gave Alberta the 47, then I think I'm using the 40 now. I'm using the larges cable I have. Would that be the 40?

now i've got to go check out the harmony needles for the cable lengths!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I almost just bought a pair of the DPNs for my socks. But they ask too many questions, and then I have to wait for delivery....... Grrr! Im gonna just go to the store over here where I saw them and let you ladies now. K? ok.


Ooooo.......I want I want I want!!! LOL :thumbup:

let us know!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, I just checked with Knitpicks, I'm using the 32" now for my sweater. I think that is good to start. I'm comfy on it. I think. Or should I go to the 40" because I don't have any that size. Hmmm I better do some more thinking!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I'm thinking 24", 32", 40". I like 16" for hats. But I want to do socks, those will be on dpn's, don't need circs for those, but I also want to do more sweaters and some shawls. So what should be my first set of circs? What would you ladies do? Bonnie, what size for sweaters and shawls? Think a 32" would do it?


I have my current sweater on a 32" circ.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

The only time I ever used a LONG (40"?) cable was when I needed to pick up all the way around the front opening of a sweater coat, to knit the bands and collar, all in one piece. When it gets right down to it, you can use two shorter circs for something like that.

It's personal preference, but I don't like the needle to be too long. Too much cable to wrangle. If you are planning to knit a wide afghan anytime soon, you might need a long circ. But you could cross that bridge when you come to it and buy a long circ if/when you ever need one.

My current sweater is supposed to be a medium (36" bust) but there is plenty of room on the needle for many more sts, if I was doing a bigger sweater. I may have used a 36" when I knit my son's (42" ) jacket-- don't remember.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi y'all, I am dying for signature.. but 310 is alot of moola... at the moment...

I would go either with 24 for a regular job or 40's for a sweater or magic loop... I actually am working on a 60 for my sweater since I am doing the fronts and back together and I can stretch it out nicely.. 

You do know (I know you do) that you can make hats on DPNs..

I love my knitpro symphonie needles better than my knitpicks harmony.. and Susan, you are right about addi turbos.. they are blunt and I am not nuts about them.. (My SIL loves loves loves them).. I like sharp points..

Bon, sent you back and email with measurements.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tania, they are asking questions, because it is a custom fit.. just like a car.. .don't you want a specific color? a specific type of upholstery? Engine? same with these needles... you know this!!!

That's why I think they are so great.. they have like 4 different tips to choose from... from very sharp (I think it's called stilettos) to blunt.. and different tops too.. and colors etc.. amazing stuff.. I told my kids that if they are buying me presents to buy me signature needles from now on!!!! lol... they will never remember..


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

My most favorite needles, which I highly covet, are vintage nylon circs-- the entire needle is nylon from tip, through the cable, to the other tip. They are so lightweight and the sts don't hang up at the join... and they don't make them anymore!

The ones I have, I got from Ebay and other places, all used. Now lots of people are hip to these things and there's a lot more competition for them. The auctions usually go really high. I always hesitate to talk about them because I don't want to make any more people aware of them... evil, I know. :twisted:

Luckily, I don't really _need_ any more... I have a good stash.

I like my clovers too, but the tips are more blunt than the nylon needles.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Why is it, that I always feel like I am talking to myself and end up having multi posts.. while you all sleep????


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you bon for jumping in...

from now on, when I am traveling I am going to keep my eyes open for stuff just like those nylon needles and vintage grasshopper sewing machines.. I don't want to miss that kind of opportunities again....

so make lists of things you know are worth mucho dinero and I will keep my eyes out...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Bon, sent you back and email with measurements.


Thank you, Nina.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Someone mentioned how beautiful the quilt came out... where is it?? I didn't see it!??!!??!?!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Thank you bon for jumping in...
> 
> from now on, when I am traveling I am going to keep my eyes open for stuff just like those nylon needles and vintage grasshopper sewing machines.. I don't want to miss that kind of opportunities again....
> 
> so make lists of things you know are worth mucho dinero and I will keep my eyes out...


Ha, ha! The Rare and the Wonderful...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Someone mentioned how beautiful the quilt came out... where is it?? I didn't see it!??!!??!?!


I sent Tracy a link to a quilt show in Melbourne a few days ago. This woman, Merelyn Pearce, is an amazing art quilter. Her work is all intricate applique. OUT. OF. THIS. WORLD.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/luanarubin/sets/72157629531331686/

These are photos of several of her quilts that were in the show.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Holy Moses, how does she do that?? What patience do you need? 

They aren't just beautiful they are extraordinary. And are they handmade or machine? either way ... amazing..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Holy Crap! Those quilts are amazing!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-77094-1.html

Did you see this thread?? about no thank yous after a swap.. very disheartening too... 
But nothing nasty in that one... how come????? Oh right because the person who was nasty in ours has yet to comment on that one!!! ARE YOU LISTENING??? lol....


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Holy Moses, how does she do that?? What patience do you need?
> 
> They aren't just beautiful they are extraordinary. And are they handmade or machine? either way ... amazing..


The applique would have to be by hand. Can't see closely enough to tell about the quilting... Each "brush stroke" in her quilt "paintings" are seperate appliqued pieces.

Can't wait for Tommie and Alberta to get to see them...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I still can't decide between 32" or 40". I'm using a 32" but will that be long enough for a man's sweater for Mike? I'd like to make one for him too. I think it would. Plenty of room on my cable for more stitches for my sweater and I have both the fronts and back on it at once.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

alright. I just answered my own question. 32" it is to start. Then I can start the other lengths as needed like Bonnie said. It's hard being a knitbrain like me!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I was going to say the same.. .first get one that is the length you will use often.. so you can get your moneys worth... then branch out...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

you CWS are so smart. Even love your sticky beaks and your sticky stingers. :-D


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm glad we're on the same page about your needle size Barb  

Nina, I'm sure it's so they can make my needles custom for me... I'm more of a hands on shopper. Not that I don't shop online, cause I do, a lot. But when it comes to things I know for sure are in a store that I can pick up, I'll just go pick it up. 


Those quilts are amazing!! I'm speechless. There are so many!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I was going to say the same.. .first get one that is the length you will use often.. so you can get your moneys worth... then branch out...


Good plan, Barb and Nina... ;-)


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> you CWS are so smart. Even love your sticky beaks and your sticky stingers. :-D


We may have sticky fingers, but we're not the ones with the sticky BEAKS! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I'm glad we're on the same page about your needle size Barb
> 
> Nina, I'm sure it's so they can make my needles custom for me... I'm more of a hands on shopper. Not that I don't shop online, cause I do, a lot. But when it comes to things I know for sure are in a store that I can pick up, I'll just go pick it up.
> 
> Those quilts are amazing!! I'm speechless. There are so many!!


I know! I can't imagine getting ONE of those done, in a lifetime, and this lady has made several... blows me away.

I would always rather touch and feel what I'm going to buy too, but if I've already seen it somewhere I am fine with ordering online.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I'm going to have to leave you all for a while, so I can shop and go to the dentist. (blahhh)


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Who's got sticky fingers? No sticky fingers here LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Noooo! Don't go! I was just going to start talking 2 socks at a time!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

You know, I just read another thread.. and one said that we talk over them when they try to join .. what I realize is that they jump into a conversation that is already in the middle.. so if they would just have some patience and wait until we say our say and then we would happily answer them.. that is how each of us met each other.. in other threads... 

SO anyone out there who TRULY wants to have some fun and join a great group of people.. and not just join in so that they can talk about us to others... feel free.. 

this is a free forum and an open one.. .we are not closed to anything...

How many times have I tried to enter the weekend post by Dave only to be talked over???? Do I complain about it? NO... I understand that they are in the middle of a discussion... that's all.. 

That's how tarasa and city and OSG and Tomilu all joined.. even Dissi until the fiasco, which was her own fault..

So please please please stop complaining like a bunch of little girls and either forget about us, or join like adults...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

https://www.elann.com/Commerce.web/product.aspx?id=127924

Cubic interchangeables?????


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

When the other folks do decide, and they will, to come over to see what the big deal is, they'll be able to see for themselves, that page after page, after page is about what's going on in our "day to day" and all of our knitting things. 

Everyone else will be able to see for themselves that the only ones throwing around any disdain are those still bad mouthing us. 

EVERYONE, though, seem to have forgotten how we got to this group in the first place. 

Weren't we all kicked out for talking "non swap" stuff out of the August and September swap???? Of course they forget that. Of course they all forgot that they were saying people should go converse with each other somewhere else. Because we were not welcome to talk about anything other than that particular months swap. 

OH YEAH... while we're at it. THat September Swap. THAT was a fiasco! With the coordinators of that swap having booked on us.... And here i was trying to be nice and send them a thank you gift with all the squares i was HOPING to collect. Aside from the few that did send, not many were grateful. 


So why are they mad at us? It's been since last August that we've been talking amongst each other, and NOW they wanna throw a hissy fit??? 

I've never been cross with anyone here. But I could see how one would start. 

If people around here are going by what others say... then they're just as closed minded.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Have you tried their yarn?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ignore those people. Who cares. It's a "Frankly, Scarlett" moment with them. Now more important things, whose yarn are we talking about?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes Bitsey. Sorry.

I was talking about Elann's yarn.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > Holy Moses, how does she do that?? What patience do you need?
> ...


Oh my goodness!!!!! Such artistry! Yes the applique is hand done. The BOS is machine quilted, it says. I would go just bonkers trying to do that.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Thanks Tracy, you have a great day and it sounds like you had fun with your buddies. Tommie have a good day. Did you finish your quilt?


Not yet. Have been frogging on the vest. Just now got to start putting on again.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I think I did get an order from Elann but dont remember it at all.. the yarn I must be in my stash.... lol.. I sometimes have a memory like a sieve....

I kinda remember a baby afghan out of cashmere.. I think it was from them...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I feel for you Tommi with the frogging. I did that last night with my sweater, well, I did about 10 rows of tinking because if I just started ripping, I'd lose the whole thing. I was FORCED to take my time. Grrrrrr!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tania, did you go get the needles?

Nina, you know that Knitter's Pride has cubic interchangeables?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Nina, I just checked the Elan website, it's the same needles.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bits, are you looking for yarn again???!!?? LOL


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

No, but I always look. But I checked out elann. There really wasn't anything there that I wanted. So my wallet is still safe!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> No, but I always look. But I checked out elann. There really wasn't anything there that I wanted. So my wallet is still safe!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I didn't know that they had interchangeables yet..thought it was new.. no biggie.. i am not buying them anyway...

next purchase... God knows!!! lol....


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I have the knitters pride interchangeables... same thing as the harmonies. 

Barb, I haven't left work yet.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

hahaha...I thought you were home today. LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh no! My 3 day weekend starts when i leave here! WOOHOO!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

You lucky CWS! Wish I had a long, long, even longer weekend!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

So Tania has Monday off. Is this the weekend of the Webs' Tent Sale?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

No Bits, not until the 19th of May.............3 WEEKS!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:mrgreen: Enough time to save up your lunch money! :lol:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> :mrgreen: Enough time to save up your lunch money! :lol:


  I've been saving it. I have an account I put a little each week into. I took some out for the VA trip, now it's building again, will take some out for the Webs Tent Sale, and then I will leave it go until Oct. and Rhinebeck, which is the biggy! Needs lots of money (IMHO) for that one. I put $25.00 each week into this "mad money" account of mine. I know, that adds up quick!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I don't have alittle account. :lol: I just used what I want. ;-) I am wicked. No, I am pretty reasonable. This past month I spent about 150 on yarn. But I most likely won't do that for quite a while. It is my entertainment, my hobby, it keeps me off the streets, I do not drive him crazy from boredom. Plus I make things for our children. There, that works. :-D :-D


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I asked before, and I'm asking again....will you PLEASE adopt me???!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, your adopted. You belong to me now. Make sure your room is clean! :lol: Come on down several houses for sale in my community.   

One or two on the water, one very pretty cape cod not on the water. You have your choice.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey what happened to Belize?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am adopting her. :-D :-D


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

LMAO! Love you guys!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey is adopting me and buying me a house in VA so I can be close to her. I can see me sitting on her deck and knitting. ;-)


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tania, since I adopted you, you will have to come with me. Besides, Mia will miss her Granny Barbie if you don't! LOL


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Wait a minute, I am adopting you, but you will have to buy your own house. Otherwise I will have no yarn money and that way you can bring Mike with you. Tania can and then we wil have many knitting days on the porch. also come with Mia and then we will have many knitting days on the porch. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

LOL I dunno... Bitsey may UNadopt all of us!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Lordy, how many knitting days did I put in that last paragraph. I must have made my glass of iced tea alittle too strong! :lol:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

My little Mia... oh man! I sure hope she calms down soon! And i mean SOON!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

She will, her energy needs to be channeled in another direction. Teach her to knit with short, large needles and big yarn. Try.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OH Wait! Before I get lost in my thoughts again... 

Socks 2 at a time. Any of you guys tried them? I'd like your opinions please


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

No I haven't. I was thinking of taking a class this summer on 2 at a time toe up. But that is for later. I enjoy knitting the second sock. I like knitting small items and you seem to finish them faster than a sweater.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I tried 2 at a time on magic loop. I don't rmember if they were cuff down or toe up. I have a book. I started ok, but then screwed it up. I will try again...just don't know when. I think it was toe up.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sunday is my spinning class!!!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Are you using a wheel?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks dears! I'm going tomorrow to try 2 at a time. 

YAY! Barb! Honestly I haven't touched the spindle. Haven't taken it out of the bag yet either....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, guess what!!!

First off, you can't adopt Barbara and Tania with me and the rest of us!!!! Not fair!!!

Next:

I just got back from the post office and what was waiting for me????

A weird but beautiful scarf from Tracy!!!! Absolutely beautiful and it isn't heavy so I can definitely wear it here in Sunny Arizona....

Thank you so much and of course totally unnecessary!!!! 

Love love love it!!!!

Will post pix shortly...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

No one will adopt anyone without the rest of us. We are a package deal!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

The spinning is a drop spindle. Not a wheel.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Mike just called. Since Poppy is not coming for dinner tonight (Mike's oldest sister is up from Hartford) he wants to go out! Not only to go out for dinner, but to make a night of it. He wants to meet some people he works with here and there, who get together in Northampton on Friday nights. The upside...WEBS IS IN NORTHAMPTON....downside....THEY ARE CLOSED AT 5:30!!!!! I guess I get to go and listen to these guys talk business.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

just saying...some people have no life. Just saying. copy and paste and make comments over and over on the same thread to no one but herself. Must really be boring living in her shoes....just saying. :hunf: :roll:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok so now what are you talking about??? Or do I really want to know????


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Why don't you tell Mike you want to go to a dinner and a movie instead??


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Ok so now what are you talking about??? Or do I really want to know????


You don't want to know. And it's best that way. It needs to die down.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Why don't you tell Mike you want to go to a dinner and a movie instead??


It's ok, he never really ask to do anything like this very much. I'm good.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Look at the new yarn from that store again.... in Buenos Aires... UGH UGH UGH... I want that store to be my LYS!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Look at the new yarn from that store again.... in Buenos Aires... UGH UGH UGH... I want that store to be my LYS!!!!


SWEET! :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok,CWS, gotta run to the postoffice for work, then home to feed my critters before going out. I was hoping to knit tonight, but that's not gonna happen.

Tomrrow is lunch with Paulette. I think. I haven't heard from her yet to confirm. 

Ok, later~~~~


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Paulette is a sweetie.. I think you will like her tons... if she confirms have a great time.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tracy's yummy scarf!! Thank you so much!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

what a great scarf! tracy is so talented...

what a day...I have been a busy bee...

now i am trying to decide if i want to cook...or just order in...

decisions decisions, lol

it is such a gorgeous day...i really just want to go outside and play


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I tried 2 at a time on magic loop. I don't rmember if they were cuff down or toe up. I have a book. I started ok, but then screwed it up. I will try again...just don't know when. I think it was toe up.


i have a pair of mittons still on the needles...i kept getting tangled and threw them in the closet, lol


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I think I did get an order from Elann but dont remember it at all.. the yarn I must be in my stash.... lol.. I sometimes have a memory like a sieve....
> 
> I kinda remember a baby afghan out of cashmere.. I think it was from them...


I've bought and used Elann yarn a bunch, over the years. It's good yarn, their own label, plus they sell closeouts of other well known labels. There shipping tends to be on the high side, tho.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I feel for you Tommi with the frogging. I did that last night with my sweater, well, I did about 10 rows of tinking because if I just started ripping, I'd lose the whole thing. I was FORCED to take my time. Grrrrrr!


Actually, I tinked as well. Took forever!!


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Look at the new yarn from that store again.... in Buenos Aires... UGH UGH UGH... I want that store to be my LYS!!!!


Best eye candy I've seen all day !!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

tomilu said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > I feel for you Tommi with the frogging. I did that last night with my sweater, well, I did about 10 rows of tinking because if I just started ripping, I'd lose the whole thing. I was FORCED to take my time. Grrrrrr!
> ...


i hate tinking.....but have done my fair share lately, lol

can't seem to focus enough and keep forgetting what row i am on!

I think its because I have been watching too much Big Bang Theory, lol


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> OH Wait! Before I get lost in my thoughts again...
> 
> Socks 2 at a time. Any of you guys tried them? I'd like your opinions please


I'm strongly thinking of doing them top down as that is how I first learned. Perhaps toe up later. I saw a wonderful book on 2 at a time at the LYS with lots of pics.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > :mrgreen: Enough time to save up your lunch money! :lol:
> ...


Oh my gosh, you are going to be able to buy out all of Rhinebeck with that much moolah...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D :-D Love that yarn Nina. I am jealous. I also loved that scarf....almost a decorative item. Well, I just wanted you all to know we missed celebrating Ulysses S. Grant's birthday today. t certainly remiss of us at least, to have sung Happy Birthday Ulyllie. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Bonnie are you going to Rhinebeck?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Look at the new yarn from that store again.... in Buenos Aires... UGH UGH UGH... I want that store to be my LYS!!!!


It's so beautiful, it doesn't even need to ever be knit. It's like art, lying in a bowl on a table...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Tracy's yummy scarf!! Thank you so much!


OH MY GOSH! That is so beautiful!!! Both the pattern and the colors.

LUCKY!!!!!

She must have done that because your swap was late. You are such a sweetie, Tracy!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Bonnie are you going to Rhinebeck?


I certainly hope so...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> :-D :-D Love that yarn Nina. I am jealous. I also loved that scarf....almost a decorative item. Well, I just wanted you all to know we missed celebrating Ulysses S. Grant's birthday today. t certainly remiss of us at least, to have sung Happy Birthday Ulyllie. :lol: :lol:


Have you read the book, Killing Lincoln ? by Bill O'Reily? It's a great book.. (nothing to do with politics) ... I couldn't put it down.. all about Grant and what lead up to Lincoln's assassination and what was in Booth's mind... Really brought the whole thing to life...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

No, I have not read that book. But since you gave it a rave review I will get it. Thanks Nina.

Happy Birthday Ulyllie


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > Tracy's yummy scarf!! Thank you so much!
> ...


I think she did it, because she LOVES ME!!!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

rhinebeck.....so jealous...but get this...some of us at work were joking about taking a day to go digging diamonds in ark. when we finish with school....

before i knew that joking was turning into true life...i was the driver!!!

seems i picked the worst time to go to the ladies room, lol

i said fine, but the driver gets 20 percent of everyones treasure!


are there any good lys in arkansas?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, stop. She loves us all. We are all precious. When we get really really old, we all need to go and live in a group home. Since Tania is the youngest she can drive us everywhere.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Search.....


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > :-D :-D Love that yarn Nina. I am jealous. I also loved that scarf....almost a decorative item. Well, I just wanted you all to know we missed celebrating Ulysses S. Grant's birthday today. t certainly remiss of us at least, to have sung Happy Birthday Ulyllie. :lol: :lol:
> ...


i want to read Diagnosing Jefferson.... it explores the possibility that he was aspergers....my psychol. friends are all discussing it..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Go to knitmap.com and type in the area and tons will pop up...

Great site for finding LYS around the world.. not just the country..


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

ummmm is tania younger than me?...i just look old, you know


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> ummmm is tania younger than me?...i just look old, you know


I think she is younger than all of us... darn it!!!!

Someone has to drive at night!!!! lol


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

oh.... i really thought i was younger,,, i am 42...i thought i was younger by a few months, my bad, as the teens say


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> oh.... i really thought i was younger,,, i am 42...i thought i was younger by a few months, my bad, as the teens say


I'm pretty sure Tania is under 40. Way under...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Too bad I can't change my username to Sewbuzzgirl! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > oh.... i really thought i was younger,,, i am 42...i thought i was younger by a few months, my bad, as the teens say
> ...


awwww... i LIKED being the baby (pouting here, lol)


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Hi everyone. Hi Sewbizgirl. Found it. LOL!!!!!Just wanted to pop in and say "HI" can't stay long. Having my new 4 week old GS coming to have a sleepover with Nannie tonight.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> Hi everyone. Hi Sewbizgirl. Found it. LOL!!!!!Just wanted to pop in and say "HI" can't stay long. Having my new 4 week old GS coming to have a sleepover with Nannie tonight.


I love babies... have the best time with him.... They are the best!!!

And HI back...

Hope he lets you sleep!!! LOL!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

oh we love babies....from toddling to dramatic teens, lol

welcome to the resort...


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> sam07671 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone. Hi Sewbizgirl. Found it. LOL!!!!!Just wanted to pop in and say "HI" can't stay long. Having my new 4 week old GS coming to have a sleepover with Nannie tonight.
> ...


Well his mother (my daughter 0 said he usuallywill get up about 1 am for a bottle and then not again until about 6 am. We will see. I think I have spoiled him some because he can be sleeping in my arms and the min I put him down he wakes up and wnats to be held again. My daughter said he dosen't do that with her. Hummmmm. Thank Nannie has spoiled him and he loves to cuddle with me when I am holding him. Couse it could be the gentle rocking in the rocking chair that could have done it also.   He knows his Nannie already.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

samo7...love your pooch...we love pups here at the resort too...


please tell me he/she is a fiesty little fireball that yaps all the time....i just found a new pup....and she is just a little cuddlebug...doesnt even try to tangle my knitting or anything...


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> oh we love babies....from toddling to dramatic teens, lol
> 
> welcome to the resort...


Thanks for the welcome. I feel right at home here.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> oh we love babies....from toddling to dramatic teens, lol
> 
> welcome to the resort...


Thanks for the welcome. I feel right at home here already.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

ohhhhhh that baby sounds precious! are you knitting anything for him right now?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

some of us type fast... and we overlap....confuses newcomers something terrible, so just be patient with us...


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> samo7...love your pooch...we love pups here at the resort too...
> 
> please tell me he/she is a fiesty little fireball that yaps all the time....i just found a new pup....and she is just a little cuddlebug...doesnt even try to tangle my knitting or anything...


Yes she keeps me going thats for sure. She is a Jack Russell/Rat Terrier mix and I keep saying she is double trouble with those 2 breeds in her. But she is my little girl. Bark.....Yep she does do alot of that from time to time. When I go to bed she is in the Living Room baking at who knows what. I think she is saying good night to the neighborhood. She will come and curl under the covers with me and that is it for the night. But she is a great dog and great companion.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> samo7...love your pooch...we love pups here at the resort too...
> 
> please tell me he/she is a fiesty little fireball that yaps all the time....i just found a new pup....and she is just a little cuddlebug...doesnt even try to tangle my knitting or anything...


What kind of pup did you get?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

she is a cutie...my baby is a morkie...looks like an ewok? right now...i think that's what they were..

acts like the little furry things that tried to take over the enterprize, tho (captain kirks enterprize that is, lol)


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> ohhhhhh that baby sounds precious! are you knitting anything for him right now?


Not right now. I made him his coming home from the hospital outfit. Right now I am working on a blanket for my good friend in Colorado. She is expecting her first grandbaby in June. Then my daughters best friend is due with her baby in July. I am trying to get things made for these new babyhs and start on things for the 5 grandchildren for Christmas. Phew!!!!! tires me out just thinking of it!!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

morkie is half maltese half yorkie... looks more maltese...but the two brothers are looking more and more yorkie..

she is a smart little thing...i am going to enjoy training her i think


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> she is a cutie...my baby is a morkie...looks like an ewok? right now...i think that's what they were..
> 
> acts like the little furry things that tried to take over the enterprize, tho (captain kirks enterprize that is, lol)


Aww she sounds so cute. Photos?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

:thumbup: 

my mom has ordered me to start knitting baby things...she thinks my brother and his new wife need some hints...but she doesnt want to be THAT kind of mil...so she has decided i need to be THAT kind of sil, lol


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

will try


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

will try


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> will try


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> my mom has ordered me to start knitting baby things...she thinks my brother and his new wife need some hints...but she doesnt want to be THAT kind of mil...so she has decided i need to be THAT kind of sil, lol


LOL!!! Thats funny. So you get to be the pushy one. Gotta love that!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

and


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

lol...it worked the first try today...sometimes i have to log off and try again...still don't know how to make them smaller tho???


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

enjoy your time with the gs...i have to go follow the tractor to the next hayfield....and i guess i actually have to cook or some such for supper..

hope to get off with doing the some such,....too hot to cook today, lol

happy knitting


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OSG!! I Love that pix in the croc!!! Oh my.. you have to post that to Pinterest NOW!!!!

I hope when my kids start having kids, I have that kind of relationship with the babies... I love babies.. did I say that already????


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

That is sooo adorable; I pinned it to my site.
Welcome, Sam. Glad you are here!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Was I successful in changing my avatar?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you Nina. You are a good teacher!! :lol:


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

OMGosh how adorable. I can see where you say you are going to really enjoy this one.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> and


AWWWWW So tiny.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

tomilu said:


> That is sooo adorable; I pinned it to my site.
> Welcome, Sam. Glad you are here!!!


Thank you. i am glad to be here.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Well Folks. GS has arrived so I am going to leave for now. Might check in later. If not talk to you all tomorrow. Thank you for the Welcome. I am sure I am going to enjoy it here. Next time I come I will bring coffee and a special baked treat to share with all of ou. TTFN (Tata For Now).


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hi Sam... glad you found us.

Wow, 5 grandchildren is wonderful. I can't wait to have some!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Sam was my first swap partner on KP, last summer... _speaking of swaps..._ (which we weren't).


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D :-D Ok, chicks, heading to my chair for alittle R&R try to check in later. If I miss you all I will chat in the am.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

It is 8:30 here on the east coast. I am sitting in my chair falling asleep. Think I am going to sign off chicks and I will chat in the am. Have a good evening, and everyone stay safe.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Paulette is a sweetie.. I think you will like her tons... if she confirms have a great time.


Just spoke to her, we are meeting tomorrow in Northampton for lunch and then Webs.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Where are y'all's Pinterest boards? Can I see? Don't post your links here, we have too many flies on our walls. PM me the link.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Boy, where did you come from? I thought you were out for the evening. Your bee looks mean.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > knittingneedles said:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Oh, stop. She loves us all. We are all precious. When we get really really old, we all need to go and live in a group home. Since Tania is the youngest she can drive us everywhere.


 :thumbup: That works because she has a van!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> oh.... i really thought i was younger,,, i am 42...i thought i was younger by a few months, my bad, as the teens say


Tania is only 35!! She's a baby!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, she is doing all the driving when we go to the "KnittingHome".  She can take care of us when we are anicent!! :twisted:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Ok, she is doing all the driving when we go to the "KnittingHome".  She can take care of us when we are anicent!! :twisted:


You mean the Old Farts Resort, don't you?  It will still be a resort... with depends, LOL! Not for Tania, tho. Or OSG. Much, much later, for them.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello my fellow busy bees! Good to be home. Dinner with Mike and his "friends" was interesting. Nice peeps but very strange! Had a good time.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi I'm home from an early morning band gig with DD.
Wow this hive is buzzing....Barb that's one big sting you have there!!!!!!!!!!
Nina I am so glad you like your scarf, Like I said thankyou so much for the wonderful box of peaches and Cream you sent me late last year after trying to help me track it down in Aus. I figured after your yarn haul on your cruise It would be nicer to make you something than send a couple more balls of wool. It is made from Noro Chiremen, It is very soft being silk, cooton,wool blend and I thought the autumn colours would suit you.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Welcome to the resort Sam!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tracy, I have a "sticky stinger"!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Do you old toots realize that in June we will have known each other for a year!! wow. So happy we know each other. Ok, now for real, heading to my chair most likely for a snooze and wake up and watch another show. Chat in the am dear ones. Watch out for all the sticky beaks and the flies on the waLLS. Night and Sweet dreams.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann Bee, you are now the top user!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

you've got a great eye there Tracy. That scarf is so pretty!

And the yarn you sent me, it's coming along into a beautiful cowl. I'm loving it. I'll show pics when done.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Goodnight Bits!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann Bee, you are now the top user!


What can I say? I'm a busy bee!! :lol:


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

awww i am pinned!!!

i feel so special



tomilu said:


> That is sooo adorable; I pinned it to my site.
> Welcome, Sam. Glad you are here!!!


 :wink:


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thanks Barb I am looking forward to seeing it. I thought that green would look great with your hair.
You should see my pile of dishcloths between you and Nina the cotton you sent I have been going crazy making the primrose dishcloths all my friends use them... I am converting All Aussies one at a time...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > oh.... i really thought i was younger,,, i am 42...i thought i was younger by a few months, my bad, as the teens say
> ...


oh well....it was nice while it lasted, lol....you could've left me in my nice little dream...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

like :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

beecause why? You need to wake up and pollenate the flowers!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tania!!! Did you get your needles????


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > onesoutherngal said:
> ...


I got to be the youngest for about 5 minutes until you and tania came along...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I was never a baby, ever!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

This is what my dd and cat are doing, both always lying down.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

awwww, i love a backrub...if she is declawed, i want to be next...

but i am too OLD to be a scratching post


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

that's a cute pic!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Super cute!!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Welcome to the resort Sam!


Thank you Barbara Ann. i am glad to be here. I feel very much at home. Just trying to aquaint myself with everyone right now.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

we're a pretty friendly group. you will figure us out.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

trasara said:


> This is what my dd and cat are doing, both always lying down.


AWWWWWWW I love this photo!!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OMG so many things buzzing around since i last posted! SOOOO many cute things too!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi Sam, nice to meet you.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> we're a pretty friendly group. you will figure us out.


Oh I am sure I will. You all seem very friendly. I do reconize you from the KP forum.

GS pooped out on me a bit ago. Was going to pick up the knitting needles but I think I have run out of steam now. aaathink I am going to take Sam (dog) out for her last call and maybe call it a day.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh cute new doggie! Sam, my mom has one just the same. His name is Milo.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

trasara said:


> Hi Sam, nice to meet you.


Thank you trasara, it is a pleasure to meet you also.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Oh cute new doggie! Sam, my mom has one just the same. His name is Milo.


Awww I like that name. Mine is called Sam but her real name is Samatha. Only Samatha when she is in trouble. Otherwise it is Sam or Sammy. She is a trip thats for sure.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

traaaaaaacie! you are killing me with all these beautiful cakes!


please come to america and bake me a gluten free cake that looks as yummy as your avatar!

you can use my kitchenaid mixer....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'll be turning in soon too. Mike is already snoring in his chair!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

need to put my pups out for a few too.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Oh cute new doggie! Sam, my mom has one just the same. His name is Milo.
> ...


I have the same only my Sam is human!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I LOVE OUR BUSY BEE HIVE!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Oh cute new doggie! Sam, my mom has one just the same. His name is Milo.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Osg One day when we meet I'll make you a cake..


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

trasara said:


> sam07671 said:
> 
> 
> > citynenanyc said:
> ...


LOL!!!! I guess its a good name for a 2 legged or a 4 legged. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Tracy! How awesome is that scarf!! OMG the colors are beautiful! the work is amazing!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i am going to start your guestroom on pinterest right now


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Couldn't find a better pic of Milo right away LOL Sorry!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

that is the house i will have when i win the lottery or the kids move out...

whatever comes first

so if you come soon...just walk around with your eyes closed picturing it, okay?


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Oh cute new doggie! Sam, my mom has one just the same. His name is Milo.


AWWWWW so cute. M Sam has her spots on the one side and the other is white. They do look alike though. Is that your GD? She is just to cute for words. Just adorable. You make her hat? Looks like she is adoring herself and her hat in the window. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barb, no needles today. There was toooooooo much traffic. Grr! I had to go to the Bronx to pick up Mia first, then try to head by down and by that time it was 6. She closes shop...


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Oh cute new doggie! Sam, my mom has one just the same. His name is Milo.


I noticed your dog has the tail cut. Mine still has her full tail.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Couldn't find a better pic of Milo right away LOL Sorry!


Oh its fine. LOL!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

with morkies it is optional...i just cant do it...'sides, a wagging tail is so joyful...at least in dogs

at the junior high where i work...it just means trouble

trace...i will start my kitchen on pinterest too....do you prefer stainless?...can you bake blindfolded?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> Well Folks. GS has arrived so I am going to leave for now. Might check in later. If not talk to you all tomorrow. Thank you for the Welcome. I am sure I am going to enjoy it here. Next time I come I will bring coffee and a special baked treat to share with all of ou. TTFN (Tata For Now).


If only!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

That munchkin is my daughter.  I bought the hat from SewBiz's etsy shop! I love her work too! The purse was a gift to Mia from her too. 

How old is your Sam? Milo is about 6 now and he's not calm yet.... when is it supposed to happen?? He doesn't shut up. My mom has windows from the ceiling almost to the floor.... her shades move up and all the way down. So they're mostly all the way down all the time because he can't see cars going by.... or anything going by for that matter. He goes nuts!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tania (aka City) is just a baby herself. Mia is her daughter. We here at the Bee Hive Resort for CWS are Mia's Grandmothers. You'll see, you will be adopting her too! LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I think Milo's tail was cut by the breeder. My mom got him that way.... Trust me, she couldn't inflict any pain on him. lol In the winter she carries him and puts him down to go "potty".....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm really tired. Saying goodnight.

Sweet dreams.........Tracy, have a great day!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OSG i'm getting to Pinterest.... be there shortly! Tracy, those cross buns you made for Easter would be deeeeelicious with some coffee! =D


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Bitsey, when you get to this, I know you went to bed.... 

I'm going to share this with you all..... It's funny you mentioned I'd be taking care of you all. I certainly would!!! NO doubt about it!!

It's been my dream to open up a B&B/Home for elderly folks. THose that can't live by themselves. Sort of like an adult day care, but they live there. 

There would be nice home with at least a Master bedroom with ensuite, for each. A common dining area, an enourmous kitchen. Everyone could pitch in to cook if they like, but definitely not necessary. A common area for entertainment. Nice walking grounds..... Hopefully by a river, stream...... 

We could all just live happily ever after. 

That's exactly my dream. All because i ADORED, i mean i adored my Grandpa and could kiss they ground he walked on! 

God I hope to win the lotto!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> i am going to start your guestroom on pinterest right now


Thank you I like green and lots of candles.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Tania (aka City) is just a baby herself. Mia is her daughter. We here at the Bee Hive Resort for CWS are Mia's Grandmothers. You'll see, you will be adopting her too! LOL


Hey Aunty if you don't mind! I'm to young to be a granny yet! :lol:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I'm really tired. Saying goodnight.
> 
> Sweet dreams.........Tracy, have a great day!


Night night Barb! 3 more weeks!!!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> That munchkin is my daughter.  I bought the hat from SewBiz's etsy shop! I love her work too! The purse was a gift to Mia from her too.
> 
> How old is your Sam? Milo is about 6 now and he's not calm yet.... when is it supposed to happen?? He doesn't shut up. My mom has windows from the ceiling almost to the floor.... her shades move up and all the way down. So they're mostly all the way down all the time because he can't see cars going by.... or anything going by for that matter. He goes nuts!


Sammy just turned 5 on March 3rd. No there is no settling down with these guys. I live in a apartment complex and she gets up to 3 little walks a day. I take her in the morning around 6:30 am when I work my day shift. And when I get off at 3 she will get a poopie/pee walk. Then maybe one later on closer to early evening. When I work my afternoon shift she get one in the morning and maybe 1 quick one before I go to work. And when I get off at 11 pm I take her for her final walk and that is it for the night.

She is funny because when I get home from work she is running around happy and has to go tell my bird and the cat that I am home. When I leave for work she will walk to the door with me. That makes me feel bad when I leave and she does that. These little guys are fun to be around. Energetic but that is what keeps us young.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Night Barb! What a chatty day today.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I have to make some stitch markers for my new 2 socks down session tomorrow... I'll be around a little later if i don't pass out. 

Goodness i hope not!! I've dropped my beads case once before. That was bananas!!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

I think I am going to turn in also. Take advantage of Chase sleeping before he get up for his next bottle. Good Night everyone and thank you for making me feel welcome here. I will talk to you all tomorrow. Sweet Dreams to all of you.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OMG I keep telling Chris the same thing Tracy!! I am TOO young to be a grandma!! I had a long conversation with him i think he's scared for a while still. LOL (I wasn't too bad) 



Titi Tracy and Titi OSG it is!  Though I think Mia will have a hard time saying Titi OSG. Maybe she'll call you "G" again  lol


Bonnie and Nina want to be Grandma's so i think they're ok with it.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

okay....going to design my room at tania's b&b too....

but i always kinda pictured us like the golden girls....except in a house in caye caulke (spelling)


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Milo doesn't like letting anyone out of the house...... it's bad! He wakes up the whole neighborhood! 

Night Sam. Til soon.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> OMG I keep telling Chris the same thing Tracy!! I am TOO young to be a grandma!! I had a long conversation with him i think he's scared for a while still. LOL (I wasn't too bad)
> 
> Titi Tracy and Titi OSG it is!  Though I think Mia will have a hard time saying Titi OSG. Maybe she'll call you "G" again  lol
> 
> Bonnie and Nina want to be Grandma's so i think they're ok with it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

(but i WAS that bad with my two teens...i do not need that right now...)


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Where'd Nina and Bonnie go? I know Bits and Barb went to bed. 

Tomi did you find out which sleeping thingy you'll be using? DId I miss that? Sorry.

Tracy do you find that you knit or crochet a whole item faster?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OSG! I think I'd die of a heart attack! So it would be a double whammy!! 

Headline: Woman dies as of a heart attack because she became a Grandma. She was 35! 

OMG!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> OSG! I think I'd die of a heart attack! So it would be a double whammy!!
> 
> Headline: Woman dies as of a heart attack because she became a Grandma. She was 35!
> 
> OMG!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

this is mississippi i know lots of young grannies i dont want to be one


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Crochet is definately faster.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Me either I want my girls to experience life first.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

My mom was 39 when I made her a grandma.... I was married and thought i was grown!! Oy.......

Ok, wanna change the topic? LOL My stomach is starting to hurt! LOL


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

oh.... dont take me wrong.... i just want a break before i am one

the flip side is young grandmas have more energy

God blesses us in His time

and all babes are blessings...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

but i still think we need to introduce my daughter and your chris

one day after college....i may be ready by then...(lol)


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

LOL She likes sports and is smart AND beautiful! Oh yeah... He'll love her for sure!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Mia is sitting with me getting all her little tiny finger into my beads... my silvers are now mixed in all over the place.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

....sounds like a plan

but i am not adding a wedding board to my pinerest site yet, lol


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh no! Don't. I'm still on my way though... keep being side tracked.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

nite all...track meet tomorrow


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok here i am again.. sorry it's friday night and we have shabbat dinner.

Tania, instead of having a heart attack.. better yet.. kill chris if he brings home a preggers at his age!!!!!

these bees make me crazy.. i can't tell who is who without reading the usernames... ugh...lol...

Chase, love that name... 

I am always late to the party...

I love my new scarf.. so many great colors and soft soft and unusual... really nice.. 

Mia is everyone's baby... 

Welcome Sam... you do sound like you belong...

OSG I am just learning how to work the pinterest site.. gonna work on it tomorrow..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tania, are you buying signature needles this weekend???? how many, what kind? You lucky dog you....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.serendipityneedles.com/whatsnew.htm

have you seen these???


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> http://www.serendipityneedles.com/whatsnew.htm
> 
> have you seen these???


for Christmas we should all get a set that say

CWS Bee-hive

Something to that effect... ? hehehe


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sorry I disappeared I had to drop DD to work.Also dropped into the lys to check out some bamboo I want to get, I needed to see the colours to see what I would actually wear and see what other options there are. Did by a new circular needle to try.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

But yes, my (not so local) LYS has those in a huge jar by the register. "Flyingfingers.com" 

Cute, but I don't seem inclined to buy them.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I hate stitch counters on my needles as they weight them down I wonder if the ends would affect the weight of the needles.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Have you seen this??

It's been stuck in my mind since VA. lol

http://www.yarncountry.com/South-West-TOFUtsies-TOFUtti--852-p5370.aspx

Shrimp and crabshells? Really? Are people allergic to this?? Could they be???


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I guess anything is possible! would have to suck on the yarn to have an anophylaxis reaction......


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Oh no it looks like it is time to turn out the lights everyone has gone to bed.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

not quite yet.. but shortly...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Soy and crabs? sounds like a restaurant meal..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

They certainly make yarn out of some interesting things these days.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Couldn't find a better pic of Milo right away LOL Sorry!


Yup, we know what Milo's booty looks like! Poor Milo! Is it Milo like 'Milo and Otis'? That movie was one of my kid's FAVORITES when they were small. Has Mia seen it?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I had to drop out for a while so I could get something done on Nina's bag... The nightmare lining (the guts of it) is DONE. Hooray. That was the worst part, but I figured it out. The outer part will be much simpler. Soon Nina, soon!

OSG, forgot to say a big THANK YOU for putting one of my needlecases on Pinterest! I appreciate the exposure!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning CWS! The hive was buzzing while I slept last night. Had a few pages to catch up on.

Ok, I am not computer savvy....what is pintrest? Or however you spell it. I just don't know! Guess my room at the B&B will be a tent out on the lawn :-(


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

It is an online site where you can store all the neat things that inspire you on the web... Organized into boards you create

Saves your computer memory and is an easy way to go back to something you liked in your surfing


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Also once you join, what you pin to your boards is shared with other members... So they can be inspired too


----------



## rjla (Nov 8, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I'm not a morning person!


Barbara Ann I must say i am a morning person i rise at 5.30am and go to bed around 12.30am.... As i have now retired 5 hours of sleep is plenty for me. As they say 'The early bird catches the worm'


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I will be hit and miss today... Traveling in the delta, so iPhone will be in and out


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

rjla said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a morning person!
> ...


hi rjla. Maybe when I finally get to retire, 5 hours will be enough. but right now, I know it's not enough for me. I could easily sleep 9-10 hours without breaking my stride.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> I will be hit and miss today... Traveling in the delta, so iPhone will be in and out


Good Luck!!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Rija.... I am the early bird around here... But only by occupation ... Once school is out.. I morph into a nite owl


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Thx! 300 hurdles first... I can't watch I just close my eyes


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm tired just thinking about it! I don't blame you for closing your eyes! They have to get tired of jumping those hurdles after the first few! They must have amazing strength in their legs.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

well, i went to the website of pinterest. I don't understand how to even get started. guess I"m to be left out in the tent. Can I at least put my tent in the garden?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol... I will build you a room too... 

Seriously, you apply, they will accept you in a day or so and you get started pinning

I got there thru Facebook ... It's been a while tho, so I dont remember exact steps

Anyone who can help us here?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> well, i went to the website of pinterest. I don't understand how to even get started. guess I"m to be left out in the tent. Can I at least put my tent in the garden?


You click log on and have to wait til they email you the invite to join. I only looked at OSG's boards today even though I have been poking around on the site for months , I can waste hours on that site. Even if you just go and look, I have been inspired by so many ideas...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning Everyone although I will soon be off to bed.
Hi rjla, nice to meet you.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, put in a request for an invite. How do I find someone's board?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> ok, put in a request for an invite. How do I find someone's board?


Tonight I clicked on add on the right hand side then I clicked add a person and put in OSG's real secret identity and it showed me her boards so I must be a follower now! 
BTW OSG I could be quite comfy at your place you have good taste.
Now I need to make my own... at least it is somewhere to save the cool patterns and recipes I have found and ideas for later.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> ok, put in a request for an invite. How do I find someone's board?


I think you have to wait til you are accepted, it did take a few days it isn't instant like most sites.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

This is what I have been doing for the past2 hours while you have all been in the land of Nod!! Now what do you think it may be???


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

it looks like it wants to be a sweater or vest. I love the lace pattern


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

It is a very easy pattern only has 4 rows and 2 are the same. I'll tell you in a little bit what it will be. I have never made one of these before so I am quite excited about it.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning chicks. Lordy, had to read 5000 pages to get here. I am exhausted from all of the readinng. Ok, Off to get coffee. Later.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Glad you made it!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

good morning susan!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I found most of my friends thru fb... And then others as I was searching for a particular thing

Ansewering pinterest ?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I'm going to say goodnight and I will see you in the morning.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Buenos dias amores!

Sweet dreams Tracy!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Something's up with the pages here.... last night it said 237. 

This morning it said 234. Now it says 233........ What's up???


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Not keeping track. Tania, maybe their counter is off. Ok, Off to knit and laundry. Later.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok. 

I'm off too. Gonna go do 2 socks at a time! YAY


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Also once you join, what you pin to your boards is shared with other members... So they can be inspired too


Yeah, like going to Bonnie's etsy store and buying stuff from her!!!! nothing wrong with drumming up business for your buddies...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Lol... I will build you a room too...
> 
> Seriously, you apply, they will accept you in a day or so and you get started pinning
> 
> ...


Barbara, it's easy.. I just signed on this week... and if you just search around the sight.. it's pretty intuitive.. just hover over things and you will see that you can "repin" something or like something... then you can make different categories (called boards) it's like when you are planning a wedding or a redo of a room.. you get an oak tag and tack on the pix of the things you like while you are planning... same idea just on the web... does that make sense???


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

trasara said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > ok, put in a request for an invite. How do I find someone's board?
> ...


I got one too.. I signed on thru my facebook account...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> I found most of my friends thru fb... And then others as I was searching for a particular thing
> 
> Ansewering pinterest ?


ME TOO!! FB found Angela....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

leaving shortly to meet with Paulette. then webs!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > Lol... I will build you a room too...
> ...


clear as mud
:roll:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

by the way, I was a bad bad girl last night. Mike had a few beers with his friends (he does not get drunk, thank God!), anyway, he falls asleep in his chair while I was playing on the computer and watching TV. It was my opportunity to order my signatures! So I did! Way too excited to get them! :twisted:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

You have got to give us a review once you get them.. which ones did you get?? what size?? Not the cable .. we know you went for a 32".. but what size needle?? and did you get stilettos? 

Have a good time with Paulette...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> well, i went to the website of pinterest. I don't understand how to even get started. guess I"m to be left out in the tent. Can I at least put my tent in the garden?


My tent will be right next to yours, Barb! I don't have a clue about Pinterest, either. My daughter tried to get me into it, back when it was new. She loves it... but I just can't seem to figure it out. I suspect it requires gobs of time web surfing...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hi rjla!

Funny how we are getting new visitors now that others on the board decided to malign our group... I think anyone who checks us out can see what they said is horse hockey. We pretty much just have fun in here.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> I'm going to say goodnight and I will see you in the morning.


Goodnight Tracy!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey all, what is Pininterest? Is it like Etsy?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > Also once you join, what you pin to your boards is shared with other members... So they can be inspired too
> ...


Much appreciated... I still haven't seen your pinterest board Nina... can you send me a link, invite, or whatever?

Don't know how much bag-making I'm going to be able to do in a while. I have registered for online classes at Liberty University and will be a fulltime student starting May 14! Also will be teaching more days at the gym once the pool opens... Won't leave much sewing time.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Barbara, it's easy.. I just signed on this week... and if you just search around the sight.. it's pretty intuitive.. just hover over things and you will see that you can "repin" something or like something... then you can make different categories (called boards) it's like when you are planning a wedding or a redo of a room.. you get an oak tag and tack on the pix of the things you like while you are planning... same idea just on the web... does that make sense???


No wonder I had trouble... I am "organizationally challenged".


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> leaving shortly to meet with Paulette. then webs!


...oh what a terrible morning you are about to have. So sorry... :roll:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey all, what is Pininterest? Is it like Etsy?


I think it's more of an online bulletin board that you keep. Except that others on the site can see it. You can click on the pictures and go to where they originate on the web. Nothing is for sale on Pinterest. 'Pin'-as in pin to your bulletin board, combined with 'interest', because you pin up whatever you are interested in.

Takes a bunch of time that you could be spending knitting or chatting here! It's just a matter of what you are interested in, and how much time you have online. Some people play online games, some do pinterest, some do facebook...

Does anyone use Spotify? It's kind of similar, but for music collections. You can spend gobs of time there, too.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Okay, I'm talking to myself. I will go and see if I can get Nina's bag finished up today.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Good Morning all. Opps just took a gander at the clock. It is 12:28 pm.....Good Afternoon all. Had a excellent night with Chase last night. Let Nannie sleep a little between bottles. Got his rocking fix in for the night and Mama came and picked him up about a hour ago. Now I ahve to finish laundry and hopefully pick up the needles and finish that baby blanket I have been working on and move on to somethig else.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sorry, just came back from fixing and having lunch. On line bulletin board....no, not for me. I have enough right here on our resort and with KP. Ok, back to my sock. Have not gotten alot done today. Later.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Afternoon Sam. Pardon my leaving I have to change the washer. Be back.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

I made one of those and it was just a plain knit one. I found that it sort reduces in size in the middlle when it is wet. I have to make another one and see what I can do to eliminate that problem. Like yours and love mopping floors with them.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Really cute sweater ad the girl wearing it is more adorable. She looks like she could be a model the way she is modeling that sweater. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Well... So far 5th, 1st, 4th.... So progressing to state meet in two events... Not done yet tho

Happy laundry, sewing, and knitting... Oh and yarn shopping!

Bits, where was mine? This concession stand food is not your home cooking!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Afternoon Sam. Pardon my leaving I have to change the washer. Be back.


Good afternoon. I need to take a load out but feeling a bit lazy. BUT will get to it at some point today. LOL!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Hey chick...it was a salad. How's that for gourmet lunch :lol: . Slow going on my sock today. 

Sam what did you say you made? Did not understand.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> :-D Hey chick...it was a salad. How's that for gourmet lunch :lol: . Slow going on my sock today.
> 
> Sam what did you say you made? Did not understand.


I am working on a baby blanket right now but made my new GS his coming home outfit and the giraffe blanket from Little Piggy. It came out kinda cute.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:shock: Is that what reduced in size in the middle when it was wet? Still don't get it.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

My problem is I love to surf for new stuff and I love to knit and I love KP.. so I am stuck trying to juggle doing them all at the same time.. doesn't really work out too well.... lol


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I like surfing too, but sometimes that can interfere with what I am supposed to be doing. Knitting!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> :shock: Is that what reduced in size in the middle when it was wet? Still don't get it.


I may be either tired or just now understanding your question. I am lost here. Please don't think I am a dummy. :?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I still don't get it! and I would rather be knitting too.. but the web is addictive...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Dear Sam go back and read what you wrote further back on the page. Yikes


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yes it can be addictive...you see me writing instead of knitting! :lol:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Why are we bees? Ah, the eternal question.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm lost... .and by the time I post a reply you guys are off and running.. so I am gonna watch some TV and knit.. so adios for now...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> I made one of those and it was just a plain knit one. I found that it sort reduces in size in the middlle when it is wet. I have to make another one and see what I can do to eliminate that problem. Like yours and love mopping floors with them.


I think Sam was reading old posts earlier in the thread and forgot to hit quote reply.... I think this was a swifter cover? She referred to?

I made one and it shrank... Now it is a funny little dust cloth, lol


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Got it. Oh, Nina don't leave us. I wish I could type and knit at the same time. I could if I had that voice thing. :-D


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Why are we bees? Ah, the eternal question.


I became a bee because some others in kp decided to call ALL the regular posters in this resort thread "bees"

I did not appreciate being called a bee, as that is "the polite way" to call someone a b----- (also defined as a female dog)... Especially when you add "hive" references to it also... Whether everyone in that conversation realized the street lingo they were using, I don't know. But it was mean spirited and uncalled for.

So after I expressed that to her, I changed my avatar to a bee as a joke... To reflect I am over it and could care less

The other regulars followed suit to show they are choosing to laugh the whole thing off too.... And just be happy


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am really slow today. Thanks for telling me even though I changed too. Duh Ok, chick back to my sock. :-D :-D


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

So our school is leading overall meet my 10 points!

Fingers crossed... We may just win north state!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I am really slow today. Thanks for telling me even though I changed too. Duh Ok, chick back to my sock. :-D :-D


I just wuv you bits! You always crack me up!

Thx for your unintentional show of support

Bee happy!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> sam07671 said:
> 
> 
> > I made one of those and it was just a plain knit one. I found that it sort reduces in size in the middlle when it is wet. I have to make another one and see what I can do to eliminate that problem. Like yours and love mopping floors with them.
> ...


Thank you onesoutherngal.....I thinkj I did get lost in the runing here. LOL!!!! I really am not tis dense.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> Really cute sweater ad the girl wearing it is more adorable. She looks like she could be a model the way she is modeling that sweater. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Where are you seeing this? What sweater?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I am an speech therapist by trade... I am used to interpreting, lol

My poor dh depends on me stressful days like today. Running mile relay for our dd next event.... All prayers appreciated!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > :shock: Is that what reduced in size in the middle when it was wet? Still don't get it.
> ...


Of course not! It usually helps to hit "quote reply" rather than "reply", and then we can see what you are referring to. Sometimes we all post at once and your post can get moved down and out of context of what you were replying to.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol.... Here we go again...Mia's maybe?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Y'all posted so many sweaters while trying to pick one??? Idk


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> sam07671 said:
> 
> 
> > Really cute sweater ad the girl wearing it is more adorable. She looks like she could be a model the way she is modeling that sweater. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


Oh way back around page 1 or 2. LOL!!!!! I was going from the beging to see older posts. Sorry


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I'm confused.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

And I'd rather be a "BEE" than an A HOLE, any day...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol!!!

Sam its okay...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

You Bees. I have got to stop paying attention to this computer and knit on my sock. Instead, of course, I would rather watch an old movie munching on some goodies. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Seem there are a lot of busy bees here...LoL


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi yarnlady... You arrived just as I am off to the races again... I will have to catch up later

Welcome tho


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D :-D Enough...back to my sock. I don't know what this one seems to be taking along time. Maybe because I want to do the tow the way Bonnie does and I am in a hurry.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> You have got to give us a review once you get them.. which ones did you get?? what size?? Not the cable .. we know you went for a 32".. but what size needle?? and did you get stilettos?
> 
> Have a good time with Paulette...


yes to all of the above. Needle sizes 3-10 in 32" stilettos.

Super nice time with Paulette. She's a sweetie!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Seem there are a lot of busy bees here...LoL


Hi yarnlady. Welcome to the resort. We are just as nuts here as the nuthouse!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bits, i chose this bee for my avatar because when those evil trouble makers called us "bees" one said we had sticky stingers and they were stung by us. So...I just had to find the biggest "sticky stinger" I could find. I know...I'm bad! LOL


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D :-D You are wicked. I have 6 inches on my sock. I need 7 before I can start the toe decrease. Yikes. Gotta keep knitting.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I also chose a fighting bee as I want it understood, I will not back down when I am NOT in the wrong. I will NOT be bullied, even on the internet. I fight back!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Alright, ladies, man your needles and fire. Just kidding. Those people are not worth worrying about. Tell them you do not care what they think and you do not care about them period. My time is more valuable than to spend time on them. I would say those things to them also. They are nothing...big zero.Notta. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

How did you like that comparison? :lol:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Back to needles. Have you used the addi lace needles?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I've got one set of addi lace fixed circs. They are nice. Not my favs. I love my harmonys and i'm hoping I love my signatures when they get here.

Ok, I want to sit a bit and work on my sweater. I've got the laundry going, and the bed stripped. Will check in in a bit.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh!! I did buy yarn to make that shawl in the "Sock Yarn one-skein wonders book. the Pedal Shawl that Bonnie designed! Now that I can read charts, I THINK I can do it!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

When you get your new needles, compare them to the addis. Why don't you like the addis?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

You dog you, show pics of your new yarn....please


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't have enough experience with the addi's to give a true opinion to be honest. I have one set with a long long cord, I think a size 1, for two at a time socks. I tried the toe up two at a time, but the toe first threw me off. I just bought a book today for cuff down two at a time. so I will give the addi's another try.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D :-D So what color is your yarn......I can't wait to see it. You know me and yarn. What brand?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Bits, i chose this bee for my avatar because when those evil trouble makers called us "bees" one said we had sticky stingers and they were stung by us. So...I just had to find the biggest "sticky stinger" I could find. I know...I'm bad! LOL


Ha not bad just full of fun.. Goes with the knitting needles I would say. :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

For shawl


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Bits, i chose this bee for my avatar because when those evil trouble makers called us "bees" one said we had sticky stingers and they were stung by us. So...I just had to find the biggest "sticky stinger" I could find. I know...I'm bad! LOL
> ...


I so agree! :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

It's really soft, and the colors are very soothing. I think it will be pretty as a shawl. I bought 2 balls, but I think one may be enough. If not, I wanted to be sure I had more to finish it.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:thumbup: I think I am in love with that yarn. Is it a lace yarn? Love the colors.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> For shawl


Want to see that when you are done...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Pretty yarn, Barb.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > For shawl
> ...


It will be quite awhile before I can get it done, have to finish my sweater first. But when I do it, I will be happy to post a pic!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Pretty yarn, Barb.


That is for the Pedal Shawl. Your pattern! I've got to try, after my sweater of course.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty yarn, Barb.
> ...


It's not hard to follow... Petal (like flowers have) Shawlette. I think you'll have fun with that.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hola querida amadas!! 

I'm back! Hiya rjla and yarnlady


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

So, these las few days I've been looking at videos on 2 at a time socks. I thought i had an understanding... 

THe lady at the yarn store showed me something different. Similar but different from the videos. and....... I GOT IT!! WOOHOO!! I'm gonna try to get some good knitting time in. I'll be able to show some progress. 

I also went down to the Upper East Side to pick up a pair of the Signatures..... Since I use size 8 for a lot of stuff that's the one I got. I'm gonna start another blankie with them as soon as I'm done with my socks. 

I'm so thrilled!!


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Speaking of bees, I've been a Queen Bee for about a year and a half. Our quilt guild is so big the only way to really know the ladies is to join a small "bee". So I am a part of the "Queen Bees". There are only 8 of us and this bee was started 8 years ago. 
Bees may have stingers, but mostly they are just busy buzzing around and working, lol.
On another note, I used my APAP machine for the first time last night. Didn't know I was tired until I wasn't, lol.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Whoo hoo!!! North state champs!!!

State meet here we come!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Congrats OSG!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Tomi, so it's a whole new you today??


----------



## rjla (Nov 8, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> rjla said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


Barbara Ann Good on you! Enjoy it whilst you can, as you are using your physical and mental energies. On a happier note; In retirement because we dont have a diary we can be up before the birds, and go to bed just before they get up. Craft in the early hours, when the mind is fresh, take hours to do the chores, and enjoy everything around us. One day you will enjoy these things too.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

rjla said:


> Barbara Ann Good on you! Enjoy it whilst you can, as you are using your physical and mental energies. On a happier note; In retirement because we dont have a diary we can be up before the birds, and go to bed just before they get up. Craft in the early hours, when the mind is fresh, take hours to do the chores, and enjoy everything around us. One day you will enjoy these things too.


Ok. I'm jealous!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> rjla said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann Good on you! Enjoy it whilst you can, as you are using your physical and mental energies. On a happier note; In retirement because we dont have a diary we can be up before the birds, and go to bed just before they get up. Craft in the early hours, when the mind is fresh, take hours to do the chores, and enjoy everything around us. One day you will enjoy these things too.
> ...


ME too I probably have at least another 23 years of working ahead of me!!!!!!!
Good Morning everyone ,and welcome Yarn lady.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

It is a beautiful sunny Sydney day here, so far anyway.
I started a new bit of knitting last night, put the toddler cardigan aside for a bit.
Good guess Barb but it will be smaller than a vest, I am making J some fingerless gloves, the ones with the thumb whole on them. I think the lace pattern is called lettuce stitch.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Something's up with the pages here.... last night it said 237.
> 
> This morning it said 234. Now it says 233........ What's up???


My numbers are all out too.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

The new circular needle I got the other day at the lys, is a 4mm, 60cm addi premium don't know anything about them and bought it so I could see what they are like as they don't have the clear plastic cable that twists and drives me nuts. Has any one used them


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Hey Tracy, I use the Addis Lace circulars. I love them. The ends are so sharp and they work wonderfully knitting socks.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Tania, I can see it now....a sock knitting machine lady. I think I am the slowest. Have fun knitting your socks. Heading to my chair chicks. Time to rest. Chat later.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sorry about my typeo...corrected it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

tomilu said:


> Speaking of bees, I've been a Queen Bee for about a year and a half. Our quilt guild is so big the only way to really know the ladies is to join a small "bee". So I am a part of the "Queen Bees". There are only 8 of us and this bee was started 8 years ago.
> Bees may have stingers, but mostly they are just busy buzzing around and working, lol.
> On another note, I used my APAP machine for the first time last night. Didn't know I was tired until I wasn't, lol.


Yay... so glad you are feeling more rested now, Tommie!

You need an avatar with a quilter at a "bee"... LOL...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I'm BAAAAACCCCKKK! Stupid DSL went down and when it came back up, AT&T wouldn't let me use it! Got it squared away now. (That's a Marine Corp. term, btw: Squared Away.)


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Whoo hoo!!! North state champs!!!
> 
> State meet here we come!!!!


hooray! Productive day for you all...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

rjla said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > rjla said:
> ...


You must be in the UK... "whilst" gave you away.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Tomi, so it's a whole new you today??


Well, Its a pooped me right now. DH said he was going to ask if the machine could be turned down since I've been going full speed all day and he is pooped, lol.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

tomilu said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Tomi, so it's a whole new you today??
> ...


Ha, ha... that's a good problem. Maybe DH needs a machine...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Chicks, Tommy I am so happy you are feeling better. I am heading to my chair. This coughing has me pooped. Chat in the am Chicks. Have a good evening.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello CWS! Well I've been knitting away. I'm ready to do the separation on my sweater, back from fronts. It's looking good so far. Taking a little break then back to it. 

Tomorrow I will be in a spinning class all day. Will fill you in when after dinner.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Interesting.... all this chatting and the page # still says 233. 

Tracy, I know you noticed... anyone else?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I did. I think the counter is stuck!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

when it catches up to us, it's gonna say 1000!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

LOL I keep wondering how it's cramming all the pages or if it's deleting pages of our conversations....... Like where are they going you know?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I wondered too if the pages have been deleted. Hmmmmm


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

hahaha....it's back on page 226 that you questioned the pages being 233!!! And we are still on page 233!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

see!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

So are you gonna teach me two at a time socks?


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Hi everyone. Today was a lost day for me. Have only done 3 rows on my knitting. My game plan didn't work out. Just thought I would pop in and say Hello before I turn in. Have to be up at 5:30 am tomorrow morning. Have to work at 7 then off at 3pm and maybe get some knitting in tomorrow.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Um Barb.... Im gonna show you something and don't scream.......


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Sam. Have a good sleep and hope work goes quickly for you tomorrow.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi rjla


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

234!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Was starting to think ground hog day!! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Yay!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I wonder where we will be in the morning! If the radio is playing "I've got you babe", I'm not getting up!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

what are you showing me???


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Thank hyou. I do to. Hopefully my shift will go fast. You have a good night.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Thank you. I do to. Hopefully my shift will go fast. You have a good night.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Am i going nuts? 


Sam, i thought you were rjla? LOL Ok maybe i need a nap hehehehe


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Am i going nuts?
> 
> Sam, i thought you were rjla? LOL Ok maybe i need a nap hehehehe


LOL!!!!! Thats okay. Your not going nuts. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

So Barb, 

The needle on the top is the Signature size 8 10" needle.

The needle on the bottom is an Addi turbo size 1 that i'm using for my sock. 

To me, the addi is pretty blunt and is giving me nightmares on my socks. I feel like the Signature needle should be sharper......... 


Just sayin......


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Am i going nuts?
> ...


Ok. It's near my bedtime... I was going to say, "I can't hang!!!" LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barb! OMG my alarm radio goes off in the morning some weekends. If i ever hear that song in the morning i'll die! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I think the signatures are gonna be sharper too. Did you see I ordered some?

Will get more at Rhinebeck!!! :-D


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

and no pic!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

yes pic! on 233 lol


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't think they're sharp enough is what i'm saying.... =X


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

did you get the stiletto points? They were really really sharp when I used them at Rhinebeck.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Signatures come in 3 different tips. Blunt, middy, and stilettos.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Yep. They're stiletto.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Hello CWS! Well I've been knitting away. I'm ready to do the separation on my sweater, back from fronts. It's looking good so far. Taking a little break then back to it.
> 
> Tomorrow I will be in a spinning class all day. Will fill you in when after dinner.


You and Nina both are at about the same point in your sweaters, you good little KALers, you... I am 3" away from that myself... actually mine stops at the armholes and goes on waste yarn. Then I knit two sleeves to the armholes too. Then all go together and the rest is a patterned yoke to the neck. That's the fun part I can't wait for...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> Hi everyone. Today was a lost day for me. Have only done 3 rows on my knitting. My game plan didn't work out. Just thought I would pop in and say Hello before I turn in. Have to be up at 5:30 am tomorrow morning. Have to work at 7 then off at 3pm and maybe get some knitting in tomorrow.


I hope tomorrow works out better for you, Sam...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tania, if I don't like the Signatures, I'm sending them back. They are guaranteed. 

Bonnie, you knit fast!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Tania, if I don't like the Signatures, I'm sending them back. They are guaranteed.
> 
> Bonnie, you knit fast!


It was our road trip to Memphis... I didn't drive! The kid chauffered us.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Sooo... what shall we do after bees? Getting tired of them already.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

hmmm...good question. We need to think of something!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Theres been alot of talk of nuts here today!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I'm back FIL just dropped in. Hubby has taken DD to work and I am supposed to be vaccuuming!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> hmmm...good question. We need to think of something!


Something unique to where we live?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, I've got to hit the sack. I've had a headache today that just won't go away...lingering. Hate that.

Anyway, going to bed. 

Sorry to run out on you Tracy!!

Goodnight CWS


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hey there, Tania... haven't caught you in a convo in a while!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Theres been alot of talk of nuts here today!!!


Been done, I guess.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > hmmm...good question. We need to think of something!
> ...


You are a great idea person, Tracy...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Ok, I've got to hit the sack. I've had a headache today that just won't go away...lingering. Hate that.
> 
> Anyway, going to bed.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry Barb... hope it goes away while you sleep. Goodnight.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I am going to retire to my knitting for a while. I might catch Tracy again in a few hours. Nina is usually a night owl too. We'll see... laters!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

See you, I'll have to get on with the ousework.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Oh, one more thing... forgot to tell you guys that after I told you about my favorite nylon circs the other day, I went looking on Ebay. I ended up finding two auctions for a total of 6 pairs for under $12, _including shipping_!!! SCORE! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boye-All-Nylon-Circular-Knitting-Needle-Sz-4-X-29-/180731814127?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a1474a0ef

Look at the lovely join (on the blue part of the card...). Smooth as a baby's behind!
:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: Happy, happy camper! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> For shawl


i love lang yarn... i have a book of their patterns...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Night Barb! 

Hiya Bonnie! Nice needles there. 

Tracy, cleaning now?? Knitting! Knitting is more fun 

Nina!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow, i spent all day knitting and watching back shows of the firm... but i kept checking for posts and nothing came into my email. so i thought everyone was gone.. i missed it all... 

ugh.. .if you dont like the signature needles.. send them to me!!!! not.. no way i can afford that right now.... boy dont i wish..

so these bees confuse me.. i got used to everyones avatar and knew who was talking by glancing at their avatar.. but now its all a bunch of bees... and i don't know who is who...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I agree I too many bees I get confused who I am talking too


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I am going to bee a Yellow rose for a bit in honour of my Mum who loved yellow roses and I lost 16 years ago tomorrow.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

House work done now it's knitting time!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tracy, so sorry about your Mom... it's a terrible thing losing your mom... i can only imagine... i hope I don't for many more years to come!!!

Housework???? what's that????


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Well I really only did bare minimum!!!
I hope you have you Mum for many more years too.
I take alot of comfort in the fact my Mum never wasted a minute she only had a short life but she crammed as much into it as she could. She never put anything off til tomorrow if she could do it today! I figure I'll be around forever the amount of time I procrastinate over things.Lol!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Totally understand.. isn't that the idea??? If we push things off then we will never die??? At least that's what I am hoping!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the feed back, I realised after reading the things Bonnie had been saying that I could give feedback on a swap I thought it was just for buying and selling. So I thought I would do all of my partners.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

that's nice ... i don't remember all my partners!!... 

Mine wasn't a swap.. just a "because"... but thanks for the feed back anyways...

does it really matter, especially since I really only stick to us.. and we all know each other pretty well by now???

Susan reminded us that it is almost a full year since we all met up here in the resort.. pretty cool!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

It's probably about time the houswework stopped happening so frequently.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

It is ground hog day I am back on page 233 have been there since last night.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

how weird...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

oh well it will probably fix itself at some point.
So much for a sunny day it is cloudy and windy and cold now, but perfect knitting weather I am halfway through the first mitten for DD, I have never done a thumb before so I am looking forward to seeing how it works.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

It's not really difficult.. anyway.. I think I am done for the evening.. going to read a bit and then lights out...

See ya tomorrow, I guess!!!

Hopefully, tomorrow you will be all done!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

bye.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tracy this is for your dds when you r ready!!!

http://www.interweave.com/images/imagesknit/img_knit/Wedding_Gown.pdf


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Back on pg. 233... Groundhog Day! Exactly... I wonder if the pages in other threads are doing this too or could the Wicked Witch of the North have cursed us?

Hey, take a look at THIS! These kids are 5 year olds! Amazing...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I'm an inch from my armholes now... So at least 3 of us are right at the same place!

2am... I was knitting and watching Downtown Abbey episodes on Netflix. THANK YOU whoever suggested that show... it's good!

Must go to bed.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Me too off to bed.. love downton abbey... waiting for season 3
nite!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Tracy this is for your dds when you r ready!!!
> 
> http://www.interweave.com/images/imagesknit/img_knit/Wedding_Gown.pdf


Very pretty! Could take a while to make lol.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Nina your fruit looks yum!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

One Mitten done , one to go.As I am knitting in wool DD loves wool I have been sneezing away and my eyes have gone all funny again from the fibres. I keep saying never again but I still do it.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Now I am back to 232 and I was on 234 when I said bye earlier. Like you said bonnie is it everyone or just us??? Makebe it is a hint to build a new resort??


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Ta dah! one fingerless glove.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

trasara said:


> It is ground hog day I am back on page 233 have been there since last night.


I'm back to page 230!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

trasara said:


> One Mitten done , one to go.As I am knitting in wool DD loves wool I have been sneezing away and my eyes have gone all funny again from the fibres. I keep saying never again but I still do it.


I want to see a pic of the finished mitten!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > One Mitten done , one to go.As I am knitting in wool DD loves wool I have been sneezing away and my eyes have gone all funny again from the fibres. I keep saying never again but I still do it.
> ...


should have read through the whole page before posting


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

trasara said:


> Ta dah! one fingerless glove.


Oh Tracy, I really like that!!! Was it easy? Or hard?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning CWS!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thanks Barb it was really easy and fast. I'm on 230 as well.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

http://www.stitchnationyarn.com/Patterns/lettuce-knit-armwarmers.html

Here is the link for the pattern.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

okay dokay, I saved it. It's on my "do list". Just when....i don't know!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

They are very quick.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi Barb nice to see your smiling face.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

trasara said:


> Hi Barb nice to see your smiling face.


Thank you! I like this pic. It was a great weekend, and I love laying around with all the yarn. Shame I couldn't get naked and roll around in it! :shock:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Today is my drop spindle class. don't know how I feel about spinning my own yarn. I love shopping for yarn. Hmmmm time will tell.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

hahahah, no ones stopping you!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I was afraid I'd freak Tania and Alberta out. LOL

Some of that yarn is theirs ya know! LOL


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

The images I have of the three of you dancing around with your yarn......


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

trasara said:


> The images I have of the three of you dancing around with your yarn......


They are probably correct!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

What are your plans for the day?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I have a drop spindle class from 10:30 am to 4:30 pm. So that's about it for me.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I didn't realise it was the whole day. I'm sure you will have lots of fun.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

then I will come home, throw a load of laundry in the washer, and make dinner.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah, it a full day, but just a one day class.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

then next week I have "cast on and cast off for sock knitters"
then I have "EEKS:STEEKS!"
Then a class on how to utilize the functions of Ravelry.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Goof morning, ladies! It is a rainy (but not windy) day here in Kansas. Yesterday DH and I worked on cleaning the patio of accumulated stuff. We both were pooped.
Tracy, love the gloves!!! 
Downton Abby is my fav at the moment; sure hope season three starts soon. 
My vest has the back and right front done, working on the upper part of the left front. Would have been done if not for that pesky frog, lol.
Hey, perhaps frogs next???
LOVE LOVE
http://www.stitchnationyarn.com/Patterns/my-fair-cardi.html


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I have washing hanging all over today as by the time it was washed the clouds came over and the wind picked up and threatened rain all day so I decided to turn the place into a laundramat instead.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

tomilu said:


> Goof morning, ladies! It is a rainy (but not windy) day here in Kansas. Yesterday DH and I worked on cleaning the patio of accumulated stuff. We both were pooped.
> Tracy, love the gloves!!!
> Downton Abby is my fav at the moment; sure hope season three starts soon.
> My vest has the back and right front done, working on the upper part of the left front. Would have been done if not for that pesky frog, lol.
> Hey, perhaps frogs next???


Oh! I like that!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

"EEKS:STEEKS

What is that?
Tommi I'm looking forward to seeing your vest.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Steeks is when you knit something, then you have to cut it to add something to it. Like if you were to knit a sweater in the round. Then you cut it to put the sleeves in. Yes, I think the are crazy!!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I'm going to have to say goodnight now, Have a great day.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good night Tracy. Sweet dreams!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Steeks is when you knit something, then you have to cut it to add something to it. Like if you were to knit a sweater in the round. Then you cut it to put the sleeves in. Yes, I think the are crazy!!!!


mmm Interesting, I'm sure there is a good reason behind it. Nighty night.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi all!!!

I am back... And maybe I have the pages off... I have posted tons from my iPhone the last few days... And the page numbers are different on my phone vs laptop I have noticed.... Hmmmmmm?

Love that glove, and love froggies.. But not frogging,lol


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

How about this one!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning chicks. I see everyone is changiong their avatar. I will have to search for a pic. All of this avatar changing is getting to be work chicks. Just kidding. Ok, going to fix my hair and face so I am presentable. Chat later. Maybe we should let Admin about the number business. It is starting to get weird. Love that pic of you and the yarn Barb. :mrgreen:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok CWS...I'm off for my day of class. Of course I'm taking some knitting with me for in between spins! My sock I have on the needles, AND, my cowl. 

Will chat later tonight! 

hugggzzzz and kissesssssss
xoxoxox


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Like that one Toni... I will be on phone again today... Church then errands...will ck out frogs tonite


----------



## rjla (Nov 8, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Hola querida amadas!!
> 
> I'm back! Hiya rjla and yarnlady


citynenanyc Great to learn you're back


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Weird I started again today on page 227.. going up to 233 then we will see if it jumps back...

The fruits are from a pastry tart at a french pastry store.. there is a great blog on french pastry shops... with tons of pix...

But frogs it is...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D :-D Nina, love that frog. I am having a hard time finding really funny ones. But I will keep looking and knitting. Plus cooking...roasting chicken with veggies today. Later chicklets.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Just wanted to comment the number is back to 228. What is happening? Are we in neverland?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> :-D :-D Nina, love that frog. I am having a hard time finding really funny ones. But I will keep looking and knitting. Plus cooking...roasting chicken with veggies today. Later chicklets.


I like the one you chose... I can relate!!!! lol...

but like I said.. just click on images in the google search... and once you get to the end page.. it will say something like next page or additional ... just click on that and you will get many more... but what you have is good!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I am on 230


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good day everyone! 

The numbers are messing with us... 

I slept in super late today. Til after 12. It was great!!! 

Chris gave Mia breakfast, I made lunch.... we're doing laundry and cleaning. I'm checking in here. 


That wedding dress is pretty Nina! 

Bonnie, those kids! MY GOODNESS! My kids could never be so disciplined... lol 

Tracy! Love the glove! You did that so fast! I must knit really slow. lol 

Ive been trying to get into another style of knitting... i figure the only way to "get it" is with practice. I've been trying to flick the working yarn. Either my fingers are too short or they're too stiff. Grrrr....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Or you are just not into it yet.... practice practice practice...

I tried flicking ... couldn't get it at all.. but then I don't throw it either.. and I just learn continential.. used to knit (I guess) like Angela..Eastern European... where you knit in the back for knit and in the front for purl.. it twisted the stitches.. but the way I purled brought them back in line... now I knit continental and I still don't understand why.. since my way is faster and easier!!!...but when in Rome!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I am back on 229


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Me too. Maybe there's something wrong with the server?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Wrong with something!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Ok, I am writing where you all left off and I am on 228. Never Never land :wink:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I posted somewhere else... I'll let you know if its the same there.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicks, chicken is in the oven with potatoes and carrots, and kale. We shall see what it tastes like. First time I have added the kale. But I figure with garlis, thyme, fresh rosemary and a little red wine and broth it can't be bad. Going to sit and knit chicklets. :-D


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

So i think the pages are being screwed up at the beginning. LOL The first page jumps right into sweaters... 

Nina I cracked up when i saw your post  

It goes from March 19th to March 22nd.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I wonder if people "report issues" does the post go away? 

It doesn't seem to be happening anywhere else.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What first page are you talking about?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Page one of this resort


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh. So we lost how many pages...30 or more? Going to go and check on my chicken, hope I did not screw up by adding chopped kale to it. Later.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Maybe we will never leave page 229. I am thinking about changing my avatar again. I found this on yahoo. but supposed someone else has it too?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Don't change it.. it's great.. I love the new avatar... 

Kale is so good for you... it should be great... but I know you will let us know.. it should work out just like spinach... don't you think?

So tania, what's your day gonna be like? especially since you woke up at noon?? Lucky dog.. I havent done that since I was your age!!! lol


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh my God.. got a call from a Real duh tor, he wants to come over and show off the house.. .OH NO... now I have to clean it up!!!... and get dressed!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D :-D Thanks, I was just not sure if kale had such a strong taste it would over shadow the chicken. Ok, to the needles chicks. Or maybe since we are in Never Neverland we should all be Pans? :lol:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I made it I am on page 230. Maybe admin has a limit on pages so they chop off the beginning parts.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

No. I dont think that's the case....


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Here's our Mia fix for today.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

She decided she wanted to wear a bathing suit with her tutu... lol


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

She is such a cutie.. I don't know how you stand it!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> :-D :-D Thanks, I was just not sure if kale had such a strong taste it would over shadow the chicken. Ok, to the needles chicks. Or maybe since we are in Never Neverland we should all be Pans? :lol:


maybe you should have just sauteed it on the side? but let us know.. i always want to know what to do with kale...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey I was just on page 230 and now I am back on 229. This is getting really weird. How did the visit with the realtor go? Sell the house? Then you will be closer in Florida.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

No he is coming in about an hour.. so I washed the floors, vacuumed etc.. now i am playing again... I just started my decreases for the armholes of my sweater. this is always the scary part for me.. rmembering where to decrease and how often...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, the kale is in a big roasting pan with the chicken, onions, celery, lots of carrots and potatoes. Also, red wine(it is what I had open) garlic, thyme and rosemary. I added some chicken broth also. So it can't be too bad. :-D


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:roll: Maybe we never leave page 229. We will always be here. We are in the Twilight Zone. :shock: No it didn;t strange.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Now I am on page 230. Yikes


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

LOL it seems that with every post we add here at this end, another is deleted at the beginning. 

When I checked the first page before, the post that was up was on from Nina saying the thanked her mom for the hips she got. LOL 

That when we were talking about the sweaters at first. 

Now the conversation moved further along.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Tracy's post is up next.... lets see what happens. lol


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

It always starts with Barb. This is weird.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

and I am on page 230


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Noooooooo. Now I am back on page 229.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Me too!! lol ...very twilight zone!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

The first post with Barb always stays it seems to be everything in-between that goes away. Maybe someone put a curse on us. :-o


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

On page one it is Barb and now Nina is the next post. I bet it changes as soon as I post this.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

And 229 is totally empty right now! Look!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Maybe we all landed on another planet. This is so weird.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I sent a message to Admin about it.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Maybe they are the ones trying to drive us crazy. :lol: :lol:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I did mention that! LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

So if you go to page one, notice the conversation there. Everything after the very first post is being deleted.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

My page 1 right now is staying the same...and we are on page 230.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Strange business going on...... it's annoying. 

I'm going to catch up on some shows.. Anyone watch GCB?? I'm not embarrased to say I watch it. LOL I like it.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

i just loooove this outfit!!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/green-apple


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Why don't you make that for mia for next fall. That would be a nice dress to go and visit Grandma in.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Yep! I sure am gonna put it at the top of my list!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Maybe it is stuck as we are all going backward and getting younger.
a quick good morning to you all as I run out the door to work. Have a lovely evening.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D We wish...getting younger...right. Ok, peter pans getting ready for dinner. Chicken is cooked. Chat later. Getting younger....I have not found out where yet. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Strange business going on...... it's annoying.
> 
> I'm going to catch up on some shows.. Anyone watch GCB?? I'm not embarrased to say I watch it. LOL I like it.


What's GCB?

Cute, cute cute little jumper! You could make it for Mia... :-D


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

It's a show on tv... gcb stands for Good Christian Bitches... its a tv show... now it stands for good christian belles


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I asked the admin. about our number problem and here is his reply:

_Long topics are auto-trimmed starting from the second post in a topic to keep them from growing too big for the database. _

Must be a new feature of the board... so if we want to preserve all our old posts we may want to restart our thread, elsewhere. We will never get beyond about 230.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> It's a show on tv... gcb stands for Good Christian Bitches... its a tv show... now it stands for good christian belles


Definitely never heard of that show! Must not be in my lineup... :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Luke and I drove to Hattiesburg after church today, just to see some different scenery. We ate at a nice place that did sushi and hibachi foods... Great food! Then we went to USM and drove all through the campus. They had a huge, wonderful rose garden so we got out and walked through it. Mostly florabunda varieties, all American rose varieties-- all the flowers had names. My Dad would have been in HEAVEN if he could have been there with us! Actually, he is in Heaven, but what I meant to say is I wish he could have seen it before he passed on. He would have loved it.

I got to the armhole divide on my sweater too. Hope everyone else who is doing this now is enjoying their progress! Now I start my sleeves. They are only 3/4 length but I want them longer, so I'll figure that out and start at the wrist. When done, I will put the sweater body and sleeves together on one needle and then work the yoke. I can't wait until I get to do the yoke-- the fun part.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Luke said he felt like "Ferdinand the Bull" at the rose garden...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D Bonnie...love the frog... What everyone is a frog now. I can't keep up. I don't care about the loss of the beginning pages...do you all?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

It is the end of April, when do we want to start summer Resort? I was thinking the end of May. Any suggestions.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I think it would be about a new thread every month for us if we go that route.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

That's ok we could have a monthly resort. Tuesday would be the start of May CWS Resort or May knitting Resort Whatever anyone wants.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

That way we would not accumulate so many pages. 

2012 May Knitting Resort...Whatever. Off to my chair chicks. Closer coming on at 8. Check in later. I wonder how Barb did in her class?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

So what do you want to do? start a new thread??? or continue with this one and erase old posts???


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello CWS! I'm on page 229.

Love all the frogs LOL

spinning was interesting. I made a small amount of yarn. I have to wash it, and wash it a second time, then rinse it and stretch it to dry. Weird. so much goes into a hank of yarn. Not sure I like it but will give it another try. I need to practice in order to get it think. Mine is a bit thicker than it should be.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

YOu just started learning... you need to see if it is something you like to do.. and you really cant' know that from just one time... right???


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barb! So it didn't impress you enough to become a spinner? Maybe if we had a wheel... Hey! didn't OSG have a machine she had to use to work out and do her knitting... It was pedaling right? (SP?)

Sooo... OSG maybe your husband can turn your machine into a spinning wheel! 


And maybe we can do exercise like that too.........? Something to consider.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh My pic...... there's a tiny froggy called a Coqui. Native to Puerto Rico.

Though I've read somewhere that it has been forced out due to industrialism to other tropical lands... like Hawaii.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

it'a tiny frog... so I guess it's only 1 rip.. not rip rip rip!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

SO the people came to see the house and said they liked it.. and that they like the model best... but who knows.. I sure hope so... I would love to move on by now.. or at least before the summer...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> So what do you want to do? start a new thread??? or continue with this one and erase old posts???


Welll... do we care about old posts being erased? Do we ever go back and read them? I don't...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Hello CWS! I'm on page 229.
> 
> Love all the frogs LOL
> 
> spinning was interesting. I made a small amount of yarn. I have to wash it, and wash it a second time, then rinse it and stretch it to dry. Weird. so much goes into a hank of yarn. Not sure I like it but will give it another try. I need to practice in order to get it think. Mine is a bit thicker than it should be.


A spinning friend taught a few of us to spin on a drop spindle. She made a bunch of them with old CDs... I tried it and made a bit of yarn, but I didn't enjoy it. Not something I want to do. Some people love it tho, and bring their spindles and roving everywhere with them to work on, like we do with our knitting.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barb, I'll show you the two sock thing... really easy now. I didn't know, but i'm realizing that it is the magic loop method. 

So Bitsey, since you already do magic loop maybe you can do two at a time... I REALLY recoment using markers to distinguish the side your knitting though. ABCD or 1234 what ever combination you like as long as you know the one you're working on and the next one to follow. Once you put it down you'll have to remember what part you were knitting and those letters/numbers will really help. 

Same magic loop process though. Kinda looks like a butterfly with the two socks.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> it'a tiny frog... so I guess it's only 1 rip.. not rip rip rip!!


LMAO! Funny 

It says... Coqui! Coqui!

Click on the link.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

sounds like they are talking to each other..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

When I did 2 socks at a time.. I just did... 2 dpns.. and 2 balls of yarn.. and did a certain amount of rows then switched over and did the other sock the same amount of rows... work fine for me..


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Yep. Same idea.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

The coqui sound really nice at night when you're sitting there looking up at the stars...... soooo beautiful!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

yes, but are they poisonous???


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

nope. not at all. I used to pick them up all the time. don't hate me... but i use to keep them in a jar...  Awww poor coqui's!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> YOu just started learning... you need to see if it is something you like to do.. and you really cant' know that from just one time... right???


So right. That's what I was told in class by the instructor too. You can't believe how fast and perfect she can do it.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Isn't that what everyone did with frogs as kids? put them in jars?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Not my kids!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Isn't that what everyone did with frogs as kids? put them in jars?


Nope. I didn't. But I did fireflies.

My son didn't keep frogs in jars either, he put them in his pockets. Unfortunately he forgot they were there and I would find them when I did the laundry. I always had to check pockets!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

of course they were dead by then.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, I'm getting ready for bed. Been knitting away here on my sweater. Almost to the top of the back. Then I will be stuck as the directions are clear as mud. I've emailed Bonnie for help. 

So saying goodnight, and I will chat tomorrow. Busy day tomorrow, I'm putting on a big luncheon for the company to honor a woman who is retiring. I'll be running around like crazy. But will check in here and there until it's over. Then i get to leave early because I have a dentist appointment. Lucky me. I get the last crown put on. No more more temp. Hopefully no more crowns either!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

goodnight CWS.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sweet dreams Barbara!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Bonnie, it's so nice that you have a great relationship with your son. Hope Chris will just take a drive with me one day.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OK Mad Men is on... got to go!!! See you guys later, maybe....


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hi all....i have had an extremely busy day! finally got the couch off layaway and moved in...new washer in, as the other new washer had a defect and flooded the utility room the first time we used it....(this is 5 monthes since we bought it, because the "temporary 30 year old maytag" finally croaked....

and dh decided he had to have new clothes and shoes....

it just goes on and on...


sounds like bon had a wonderful day exploring the rose gardens at usm...my old stomping grounds

they are gorgeous...and today was a beautiful day for it

will catch yall later...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Barb, I'll show you the two sock thing... really easy now. I didn't know, but i'm realizing that it is the magic loop method.
> 
> So Bitsey, since you already do magic loop maybe you can do two at a time... I REALLY recoment using markers to distinguish the side your knitting though. ABCD or 1234 what ever combination you like as long as you know the one you're working on and the next one to follow. Once you put it down you'll have to remember what part you were knitting and those letters/numbers will really help.
> 
> Same magic loop process though. Kinda looks like a butterfly with the two socks.


Better you than me, kiddo... I just want to run in the opposite direction from your 'butterfly', LOL.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Bonnie, it's so nice that you have a great relationship with your son. Hope Chris will just take a drive with me one day.


Yes I'm really thankful...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi I'm home from work. Have told myself I will get lots done today I have been very slack lately. Although have gotten lots of knitting done.

If you don't want to change to a new resort each month we could just set a page limit like the connections ladies do and then move to the next one.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

PS... I'm a frog too I have done a bit of frogging as well lately.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Bonnie, it's so nice that you have a great relationship with your son. Hope Chris will just take a drive with me one day.
> ...


I have that kinda relationship with my son.. but forget about it with the daughter!!!!!!!!!!! and my other son is too far away... ugh...

Bonnie has great relationships with her kids cause she was and is a great Mom!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

My girls haven't escaped yet so they have no choice but to hang with me! lol.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Its nice.

Not that Chris doesnt now.... i mean when hes in his 20's and i want to take a stroll through the flowers. Hopefully hes not "too busy" or something. I like our car rides right now. 

Mia too. I hope she remembers our strolls through the botanical gardens


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I cant wait til he can drive officially! Lol he's been doing great so far.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Both of mine are learning at the moment but here they have to do 120 hours before sitting their licence and it is hard to find the time to take them out.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Ha!! I finished one side of my sweater.. now the other side and the back.. then the button band..and finish and done!!!!

God I hope it comes out nice!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Ha!! I finished one side of my sweater.. now the other side and the back.. then the button band..and finish and done!!!!
> 
> God I hope it comes out nice!!


Pix of you modeling???you know we want to see!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

When done of course


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Now I'm back to page 224!!! I don't know where I left off anymore. 

But, you can run but you can not hide. 

Nina! you are such a fast knitter! I'm almost done the back. Another few inches and I get to the neck and shoulder shaping. I didn't understand the directions very well, so I emailed our leader, Bonnie. She set me straight. Thanks Bonnie!


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I REALLY recoment using markers to distinguish the side your knitting though. ABCD or 1234 what ever combination you like as long as you know the one you're working on and the next one to follow. Once you put it down you'll have to remember what part you were knitting and those letters/numbers will really help.


Thanks for the tip! I am pondering using the 2 at a time for my next sock project. But first I have to get some other things caught up.
Another rainy day for us here in Kansas, but no severe weather. 
My vest is done. To quote Stephanie Pearl-McPhee, you have to knit some crap when you are learning. So my first crap is done! Learned a lot and will do better hopefully on the next crap, lol. 
You all have a great day


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

:-D :-D Good morning all I am on page 223. NeverNever Land. Got to pay bills, then start the toe of this sock. Not going to worry about whether I can get this pair done by the weekend. I am just going to enjoy knitting them. Later, chickletsI am not ready to do 2 socks at a time. 

I feel as though I am just getting the hang of knitting a really good sock. And I want to continue. I can't wait for the good stuff. Later chicks.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Bonnie has great relationships with her kids cause she was and is a great Mom!!!


Nina, thank you so much for saying that... so sweet. Since "Mom" was my career choice in life, it's very rewarding that all of them want to have a good relationship with me. Our family has been through a lot of adversity too, which makes you pull together and value what's really important in life. At least for us it did. Thank you!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

tomilu said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > I REALLY recoment using markers to distinguish the side your knitting though. ABCD or 1234 what ever combination you like as long as you know the one you're working on and the next one to follow. Once you put it down you'll have to remember what part you were knitting and those letters/numbers will really help.
> ...


I want to see it!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Its nice.
> 
> Not that Chris doesnt now.... i mean when hes in his 20's and i want to take a stroll through the flowers. Hopefully hes not "too busy" or something. I like our car rides right now.
> 
> Mia too. I hope she remembers our strolls through the botanical gardens


You have done a wonderful job raising Chris, Tania. I'm sure he will always love and be close to his Mama... And Mia will be the same.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Nina! you are such a fast knitter! I'm almost done the back. Another few inches and I get to the neck and shoulder shaping. I didn't understand the directions very well, so I emailed our leader, Bonnie. She set me straight. Thanks Bonnie!


It's funny... I had an email last night from Barb, entitled "help!" This morning there's one from Nina, also entitled "help!" I had to laugh because they looked identical before I opened them...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Great minds thinking a like!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

tomilu said:


> Another rainy day for us here in Kansas, but no severe weather.
> My vest is done. To quote Stephanie Pearl-McPhee, you have to knit some crap when you are learning. So my first crap is done! Learned a lot and will do better hopefully on the next crap, lol.
> You all have a great day


Ha, ha! We've all paid our dues knitting our 'crap'... I think you also have to knit with some crap yarn to learn what you really want to knit with...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Good morning, Barb! Another Monday at work?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good morning dears! 

It's ok Bitsey. We all have different things we like to do  A few folks don't like it. We don't always have to knit the same way. It's working for me. 

When I get further down I'll post a pic. 


Have I ever mentioned that I really don't like Mondays?? lol


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

yeah, but things are going along pretty good. I've already got the billing done, the payroll done, making out the deposit slip now, then will go to the bank and do the deposit, go to the bakery to pick up a huge cake for Susan (woman who is retiring) and the luncheon I ordered for 45 people! Then back to set it all up. I'm leaving early to return the baskets and trays from the caterer and to go to the dentist. I get my LAST perm crown put on, no more temps! Whoohoo!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Its nice.
> ...


Awww Thanks!  I'm tryin!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Have I ever mentioned I don't like WORK DAYS!??!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Good morning Tania! Mondays are tough... Got to get the old ball rolling again.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good luck at the dentist Barb. 


Bonnie, how did your visit go the other day?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Forgot about your party today, Barb. That, plus your dental appt. will take care of this monday!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Good morning Tania! Mondays are tough... Got to get the old ball rolling again.


Grrr! I was sooooo comfy at home yesterday.  It seemed like forever since i've just been home, doing some chores or just nothing.

I scrubbed the bathroom did some laundry... Chris hates laundry cause he's the one to take it downstairs to dryer. I put them he takes them out. We fold them together.

I was trying to get some knitting time in. Mia had other plans. It seems that where ever we cleaned she made a mess. :\ I gave her her own yarn and needles but she preferred to use them as drum sticks still... she's pretty good i must say. lol


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Good luck at the dentist Barb.
> 
> Bonnie, how did your visit go the other day?


OMG... I pulled into the parking lot at the dental school, just as my phone started ringing. The student was calling me to tell me my crown was _not back from the lab yet!_ So I turned around and headed home. Waste of an hour on the road, and gas... I stopped about halfway home to get something to eat and just ordered my food when she calls me back! The crown is now there-- can I come back? I told her I would eat and come right back, by 2:30pm. A few minutes later she calls again... No, the profs didn't want her to do the work that late in the afternoon. Even tho clinic goes until 5pm, they wanted to be out of there by 3:30 or 4:00. (!!!!!!!!!!!!) SO TYPICAL of this stupid dental school! So now I'm waiting another two weeks to have this crown set.

Aren't you sorry you asked? I'm so glad I'm nearly done there. They are going to reassign me to a new student since mine is graduating, so I should get a long break before my last two crowns are done.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I was trying to get some knitting time in. Mia had other plans. It seems that where ever we cleaned she made a mess. :\ I gave her her own yarn and needles but she preferred to use them as drum sticks still... she's pretty good i must say. lol


LOL! Did you show Mia those 5 year olds, dancing?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey Tania! That accident that happened by the Bronx Zoo is right by you, right? It's been all over the news. Geeezzzz!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I just went looking around the board and found Tania's post with Mia wearing the hooded scarf she didn't like... UNHAPPY CAMPER! It was the perfect illustration to your point! LOL.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

No i didn't show it to her. I will though. She loves dance. I keep saying i want to enroll her somewhere.... I hope it can get it together before it's too late! 


Sorry your dentist visit turned out to be a headache. Man they seem all over the place. How will they make it??


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-77907-1.html scroll down to Mia!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

LOL Oh yeah. I tell ya she was M A D! My mom didnt like it much either. She doesn't wear it. Apparently it's itchy for her too.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> LOL Oh yeah. I tell ya she was M A D! My mom didnt like it much either. She doesn't wear it. Apparently it's itchy for her too.


Someone once made me a beautiful lace cowl out of alpaca... that's how I learned I can't wear it. Awful itch.

And angora makes my nose go crazy!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Hey Tania! That accident that happened by the Bronx Zoo is right by you, right? It's been all over the news. Geeezzzz!!!


OMG I worry about a couple of spots along the Bronx River all the time. I take it to go home and to go to my moms.  SO sad!! I wonder if someone tried to cut her off or she was preoccupied or something. Something must have happened. So many people pass through there on a daily basis doing about 70-80. So so sad.

There's another spot further up by the lake where I was watching a crane pick up a car out of the water. That was by Central avenue. Jackson Avenue exit.

7 family members. I'd be devasted. Her husband lost everyone near and dear.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey all, now I am sitting down and getting ready to start the toe of my sock. I am so excited to try the method Bonnie uses. Can't wait!! :lol:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Now I'm back to page 224!!! I don't know where I left off anymore.
> 
> But, you can run but you can not hide.
> 
> Nina! you are such a fast knitter! I'm almost done the back. Another few inches and I get to the neck and shoulder shaping. I didn't understand the directions very well, so I emailed our leader, Bonnie. She set me straight. Thanks Bonnie!


Me too!!!! YOur are doing the back.. way more sts than the front... so I am not any faster than you!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Let us know how it goes Susan!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh sure the most of gang is here, and I have to run.
Gotta go get things together for the party. Will check in later~~~!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Have fun!! Save me some cake!  lol


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Great minds thinking a like!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning Tania! Mondays are tough... Got to get the old ball rolling again.
> ...


Sounds like you are training Chris to be a great husband.. Some girl is gonna love that!! A man who does laundry!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi again.... Just to let you know, I had a very positive pm from someone who jumped in on the bee thing...

I think that's mostly done and over

History as far as I am concerned


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Sewbizgirl said:
> ...


Good! My dd needs a man who can do laundry

:thumbup:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, seems as if Chris has a couple of choices right here at the resort.. there's OSG and Trasara's girls to choose from!!!!! Do you think your girls can handle a NYC boy??????


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Question is, can he handle a Mississippi girl? Lol


Our grandkids would sure have funny accents no matter which girl he chose!

And they would def'ly be the best dressed!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

How true... NYC rocks!!!!! and Mississippi girls cook southern... YUM! BBQ!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

HA! OMG My baby boy! We're marrying him off already! LMAO


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> How true... NYC rocks!!!!! and Mississippi girls cook southern... YUM! BBQ!!


Ummmmmm.... Well she does know the best BBQ places, anyway, lol

AND she knows football... ( not a pretender, so he best not make any bets on the game he's not willing to pay: )


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Of course, this is what happens when you hang out with a bunch of match makers... actually there is a serious professional matchmaker with the same name as me!!!!!! google it!! She pops up first!!(thank God)....


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

He does love to eat. Especially good home cooked food. He's definitely a meat eater more than rice and beans. He tells me all the time... rice?? Again?? lol


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well then, BBQ it is!!!! lol


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't know... He likes him some home cooked stuff. Can she BBQ at home?  He doesn't do all the laundry btw...... just the end half lol After all he is a teenage boy. He knows how to do things, but I still have to tell him to do it. GRRR!! Drives me nuts!! Gimme a couple more years. He'll be doing things like an alarm clock! hahaha


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I don't know... He likes him some home cooked stuff. Can she BBQ at home?  He doesn't do all the laundry btw...... just the end half lol After all he is a teenage boy. He knows how to do things, but I still have to tell him to do it. GRRR!! Drives me nuts!! Gimme a couple more years. He'll be doing things like an alarm clock! hahaha


Lol... Retread my posts....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tania, you sound like you actually are considering it???? Are you nuts????? lol.... I am sure Chris would like nothing better than to have a cheerleader from the south all over him!!! Can you imagine he showing her off to his buddies???? 

OSG, lock her in a room!! Quick!!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

So... during my visit to my LYS on Saturday, I found a huuuuuge skein of yarn for $76! Yep. That's right. BUt.... i'm thinking it is SO worth it. Wanna know the yardage??? It's a lovely blue, teal... dark blue. Very nice.

The yardage? Approximately 1400 yards!! I've been thinking about it all weekend. How could I not buy it?? that's about $7 per 200 yards. The bigger and best part is that it's continuous. 1400 yards of continuous yarn.

I know..... I keep thinking "I"M GOING TO WEBS!!"


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Of course I know it's not going to happen! LOL I'm just following along!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

SHow the posts to Chris and let's see what he says!!!! 

then go to Facebook and show him a pix of OSG's daughter!!! and throw in Tracy's for good measure!!! lol.... i can just see him rolling his eyes!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

https://www.elann.com/Commerce.web/product.aspx?id=128014

63% off!!!! not that I need this... but it is pretty colors...

look at the pretty colors!!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> So... during my visit to my LYS on Saturday, I found a huuuuuge skein of yarn for $76! Yep. That's right. BUt.... i'm thinking it is SO worth it. Wanna know the yardage??? It's a lovely blue, teal... dark blue. Very nice.
> 
> The yardage? Approximately 1400 yards!! I've been thinking about it all weekend. How could I not buy it?? that's about $7 per 200 yards. The bigger and best part is that it's continuous. 1400 yards of continuous yarn.
> 
> I know..... I keep thinking "I"M GOING TO WEBS!!"


It's a sweater, in one ball.

Matchmaking... there was a really sweet girl at Seth's recital, one of his friends who was helping with the food and cleanup for him. She is also Luke's friend. (Luke didn't go to their college, but served two summers up at the camp in Alaska that a lot of them work at during their summers-- the one where Sarah and Todd Palin's girls went... so he knows a lot of the same people Seth goes to school with...) Anyway, this girl was so sweet, I just loved her! Later I was telling Seth about her and he said, yeah, I'd really like to see Luke and XX get together..." ! According to Luke there is no way, she's just a friend, but I sensed something really special about her. She's no raving beauty, but had such wonderful, beautiful qualities. Hmmm... Would love for my Lukey to have a great wife like that, _when the right time comes_...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I'm so glad my daughter is already married off...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

You know that no pushing from you is gonna make him marry the girl you love... that never happens...

Just got to sit back and wait for them to go through it all...

But you know that!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> https://www.elann.com/Commerce.web/product.aspx?id=128014
> 
> 63% off!!!! not that I need this... but it is pretty colors...
> 
> look at the pretty colors!!!!


Nina, was this supposed to be Debbie Bliss "Glen"? That's what came up when I cut and pasted that url. Pretty yarn, but ACK-- alpaca.

People in the US have really invested heavily in alpaca ranching, it seems. The stuff is everywhere. What's wrong with sheep? They have been serving us well for centuries. Are alpaca just cheaper to raise, I wonder?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> You know that no pushing from you is gonna make him marry the girl you love... that never happens...
> 
> Just got to sit back and wait for them to go through it all...
> 
> But you know that!


Well I really had only just met her that night. But I found it interesting that Seth knew her and thought she would be good for Luke. Luke is nowhere near ready for a serious relationship. He has so much to do first.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I think so.. and less work... anyone can raise an alpaca I believe...

I know you hate alpaca.. it itches... I know.. but it is 63%off that doesnt happen often...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Of course I know it's not going to happen! LOL I'm just following along!


Speak for yourself! One day when I am ready to be a grams... Could you imagine my dd's dimples and red curls and mias brown eyes and face?!?

Or are blue eyes dominate? I forget...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > You know that no pushing from you is gonna make him marry the girl you love... that never happens...
> ...


Gods timing... ?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Of course I know it's not going to happen! LOL I'm just following along!
> ...


Mia has dimples too... so I imagine does Chris... and blue is dominate.... so dark hair and blue eyes and dimples.. dreammy!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bon, you know ... if it's meant to be.. then it will be... and if not.. so be it!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Well I really had only just met her that night. But I found it interesting that Seth knew her and thought she would be good for Luke. Luke is nowhere near ready for a serious relationship. He has so much to do first.
> ...


Yeah... this isn't it!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > citynenanyc said:
> ...


Blue is recessive. Brown is dominant.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I thought it was the opposite..

My niece and nephew have brown eyes.. but my nephew's family have blue... they have 5 kids... 3 with brown and 2 with blue...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

brown is dominant. My Dad had the most beautiful clear blue eyes you've ever seen. Jet black hair. He was quite good looking in his day. (he's passed now) Mom had brown eyes....6 kids later, 5 with brown eyes, 1 with blue. I told my sister Diane (blue eyes) that she was adopted! she believed me! it was fun.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Party is over. It was good. Good food. Not that I eat much, but what I did eat was good. I did a great job of throwing this shindig together!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Of course you did a great job... You are a master!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Nah! I'm just good at spending someone else's money!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Aren't we all!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OMG, I"m so so sleepy!! Want a nap in the worst way!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Isn't that a commercial for "5 hour energy"? at mid afternoon you get sleepy?? I would rather have a donut to wake me up!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Isn't that a commercial for "5 hour energy"? at mid afternoon you get sleepy?? I would rather have a donut to wake me up!!!


Yum....or a cake pop from Starbucks with a Caramel Latte! Double yummy!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

So I was supposed to have today off. But I traded it for Thursday and Friday this weekend. =D

Well my sitter needed the days off, I have to keep Mia.... Oh woe is me!  LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

does that mean you have a four day weekend?? LUCKY DOG!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Mike and I will be married 11 years on Saturday.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thats right!! WOOHOO!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice! Congratulations! Wish you many many years more!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

WOw, congrats.. hope you do something special... what's 11 years?? I looked it up... it's steel.. so buy him a car.. they are made out of steel? Right?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> So I was supposed to have today off. But I traded it for Thursday and Friday this weekend. =D
> 
> Well my sitter needed the days off, I have to keep Mia.... Oh woe is me!  LOL


That's cool.. you were suppose to have 3 days and now you turned it into 4 days.. not too shabby


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Yep. I'm excited. Maybe we'll get to do a lot of girly stuff


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm not buying him nothing! He doesn't get me anything. We don't exchange for any holidays either. We are going to his nephew's Jack and Jill. Never heard of it until I moved up here. It's a party for the bride and groom prior to the wedding to raise funds. My first. Live and learn. As for steel....I guess I bought my signatures at the right time!!! By the way, I got an email saying they shipped!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

YAY!! I know you can hardly wait. Hopefully you'll have them tomorrow or wednesday by the latest.  WOOHOO!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I'm not buying him nothing! He doesn't get me anything. We don't exchange for any holidays either. We are going to his nephew's Jack and Jill. Never heard of it until I moved up here. It's a party for the bride and groom prior to the wedding to raise funds. My first. Live and learn. As for steel....I guess I bought my signatures at the right time!!! By the way, I got an email saying they shipped!!


Oh I just thought of another gift for Mike... handcuffs.. aren't they made of steel???

:mrgreen:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

So sharp pointy steel knitting needles for you and steel handcuffs for him. How does that sound???


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh fun!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

NOt! I'd die if I were ever held captive. I'd probably have a heart attack first. LOL


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Mike and I will be married 11 years on Saturday.


Congrats, Barbara... don't know why I thought you guys were newlyweds!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I'm not buying him nothing! He doesn't get me anything. We don't exchange for any holidays either. We are going to his nephew's Jack and Jill. Never heard of it until I moved up here. It's a party for the bride and groom prior to the wedding to raise funds. My first. Live and learn. As for steel....I guess I bought my signatures at the right time!!! By the way, I got an email saying they shipped!!


A Jack and Jill??? Never heard of it, either... So these days the friends are supposed to help pay for a wedding? Weddings are becoming ridiculous.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not buying him nothing! He doesn't get me anything. We don't exchange for any holidays either. We are going to his nephew's Jack and Jill. Never heard of it until I moved up here. It's a party for the bride and groom prior to the wedding to raise funds. My first. Live and learn. As for steel....I guess I bought my signatures at the right time!!! By the way, I got an email saying they shipped!!
> ...


thats a new one for me too....although the trend for couple showers is growing in my opinion...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i also see a lot more showers for moms having their second and third child...even tho the older ones are still babes themselves, so they still have lots of baby stuff

we used to only do a second shower if there was a big age gap..or some reason that they no longer had baby items (fire for example)


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

okay...this page number thing is nuts...didnt bother me so much on the iphone...but here it is really rediculous...

i am open to starting a new thread...plus, if we are deleting pages..we will lose bookmarks where we wanted to go back and refer to something...

does anyone else agree? or did you all already discuss this and figure it out?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

It's all good for me...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

The page thing is starting to get on my last nerve too... Maybe we need to start a CWS Chat thread and move to it. Every 200 pages, repeat...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I won't go to a couples shower, if I know in advance it's for couples. And I always get aggravated when the guy hangs around to open gifts with the lady... I'm thinking, "Go away and let us ladies have our girl time." Don't like it!

I don't have any problem dropping off a gift and running...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barb, please explained how the Jack and Jill shower works... Do people just give money?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-78195-1.html#1441721

Here is our new page.. start tomorrow.. the 1st of MAY!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not buying him nothing! He doesn't get me anything. We don't exchange for any holidays either. We are going to his nephew's Jack and Jill. Never heard of it until I moved up here. It's a party for the bride and groom prior to the wedding to raise funds. My first. Live and learn. As for steel....I guess I bought my signatures at the right time!!! By the way, I got an email saying they shipped!!
> ...


  already have them


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tomili has already started so I guess we all should move over???

I took matters into my own hands!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Jack and Jill.

You buy tickets to get in. Ours are $20.00 each. While there you buy raffle tickets to win items that are up for auction/raffle. Not sure how it all works, but I know the purpose is to raise money for the couple to help pay for their wedding and such. It DOES NOT replace the bridal shower!!! I got an invite for that too. Not going, it's the same day as Webs Tent sale, sorry, YARN WINS!! And Mike agreed! He said no way are we gonna do both.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Tomili has already started so I guess we all should move over???
> 
> I took matters into my own hands!!!


Ok, I'm moving....here I come!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-78195-1.html#1441721

Barbara, Bonnie and anyone else... Tracy.. Tania.. Angela has already moved too!!

Come on over, the waters fine!!!


----------

